# Prostatakrebs > Erste Hilfe/ Erster Rat >  Reaktion bei Rezidiv

## Trekker

Als Neuer möchte ich euch zuerst mal alle grüßen!

Nach meiner RPE im Dez. 2012 mit GS 4+3=7a, pT2c, pN0(0/5), Mx, L0, V0, R1 (mikrofokal) stieg der PSA anfangs (02.2013 - 06.2016) verhalten von 0,02 auf 0,05 und danach (11.2016 - 02.2020) von 0,09 auf 0,69. Der beschleunigte Anstieg wird mir etwas zu mulmig und ich will etwas dagegen tun.

Nun will ich ein PSMA-PET-CT machen lassen, um eine Basis für das weitere Vorgehen zu haben.

Dieses wollte ich gegen den Rat meines Urologen nicht in Heidelberg machen lassen. Ich habe bereits einen Termin in einer heimatnahen Klinik. Diese ist leider nicht in der Liste der PSMA-Kliniken aufgeführt, obwohl es dort schon seit gut zwei Jahren gemacht wird. Das verunsichert mich etwas. Weiter frage ich mich, warum die Liste mit Stand vom 30.03.2020 nicht aktuell ist?

Gruß
Henry

----------


## MartinWK

Abgesehen von der nötigen Erfahrung der Ärzte mit Lokalrezidiven der Prostata (PSMA PET/CTs werden viel für Metastasen gemacht) gibt es folgende Kriterien:
- einmalige oder zweimalige Messung in einer Sitzung (man sollte nach einer gewissen Abklingzeit einen zweiten Scan machen)
- zur Reduzierung der Strahlenbelastung gibt es low dose CT mit PET-Geräte.

----------


## uwes2403

> Ich habe bereits einen Termin in einer heimatnahen Klinik. Diese ist leider nicht in der Liste der PSMA-Kliniken aufgeführt, obwohl es dort schon seit gut zwei Jahren gemacht wird. Das verunsichert mich etwas. Weiter frage ich mich, warum die Liste mit Stand vom 30.03.2020 nicht aktuell ist?
> 
> Gruß
> Henry


Hallo Henry,

das liegt sicher daran, dass der Moderator natürlich nur die Kliniken aufnehmen kann, von denen er weiß, dass die PSMA PET-CT dort angeboten wird. Da ist er dann auf Hinweise wie Deinen angewiesen (auch, wenn Du die Klinik nocht nicht genannt hast :-)),
da niemand regelmäßig alle Kliniken abfragen kann, ob sie es denn anbieten.

Viele Grüße

Uwe

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Henry,



> Ich habe bereits einen Termin in einer heimatnahen Klinik. Diese ist leider nicht in der Liste der PSMA-Kliniken aufgeführt, obwohl es dort schon seit gut zwei Jahren gemacht wird. Das verunsichert mich etwas. Weiter frage ich mich, warum die Liste mit Stand vom 30.03.2020 nicht aktuell ist?


da ich derjenige bin, der diese Liste führt, will ich Deine Frage gern beantworten. Zufällig wurde mir vor ein paar Tagen dieselbe Frage zur Liste der "da-Vinci-Kliniken" gestellt, die ich auch führe. Dies habe ich dem Fragesteller geantwortet:




> danke für Ihr Zuschrift. Sie fragten sinngemäß, wie Kliniken in unsere Liste kommen, die Prostatektomien mit dem da-Vinci-System anbieten. Das ist im Grunde ganz einfach. Es begann mit der Fleißarbeit, nach "Urologie" + "da Vinci" zu googeln und eine Liste der damit gefundenen Kliniken und aller relevanten Angaben zu diesen zu einer Liste zusammenzustellen. Das vor vor Jahren, ich weiß nicht mehr, wann genau, und meine Liste umfasste etwa 25 Kliniken (derzeit sind es um die 80). Auf den jährlichen Kongressen der Deutschen Gesellschaft für Urologie (DGU) stellt auch die Firma Intuitive Surgery, die Herstellerin des Systems, regelmäßig ein solches Gerät aus, an dem sogar gespielt werden darf, was ich vor Jahren einmal tat. Anschließend erkundigte ich mich an dem Stand, welche Kliniken denn im vorangegangenen Jahr sich noch Systeme zugelegt hatten und bekam bereitwillig Auskunft. Diese Kliniken ergoogelte ich anschließend und trug sie in der Liste nach. Das ging so noch ein- oder zweimal, dann bekam ich an dem Stand keine Auskunft mehr, angeblich aus Datenschutzgründen. Damit wurde es deutlich schwieriger, die Liste aktuell zu halten. Mittlerweile melden sich aber immer wieder Kliniken bei mir und bitten um Aufnahme in die Liste, oder ein Leser teilt mir mit, wo seit Neuestem auch so ein Gerät steht. Das ist der Weg, auf dem ich zur Zeit versuche, die Liste möglichst aktuell zu halten. Vollständig ist sie mit Sicherheit nicht. Für regelmäßiges, systematisches Googeln habe ich keine Zeit. Ich werde aber Ihre Anfrage zum Anlass nehmen, nach weiteren "da-Vinci-Kliniken" in Köln und Bonn zu suchen und sie nachzutragen.
> 
> *Auf die gleiche Weise führe ich Listen von Kliniken*, die sich auf das Behandeln von Bisphosphonat-assoziierter Kiefernekrose spezialisiert haben, die die Behandlung von Knochenmetastasen mit Alpharadin (Xofigo®) anbieten, Kliniken, die die PSMA-PET/CT und die Peptid-vermittelte Radioligandentherapie (PRLT, PRRT) anbieten, Kliniken, die die Bestrahlung mit der Intensitätsmodulierten Radiotherapie (IMRT) und/oder der Image Guided Radiotherapie (IGRT) anbieten und von Kliniken, die sich auf die AHB und Reha von prostatektomierten Männern spezialisiert haben. Ich glaube, das ist derzeit alles an solchen Listen. Links zu diesen Listen sowie zu Kliniken und Ärzten mit anderen Spezialisierungen finden Sie hier. Die von mir erstellten Liste sind alle entstanden wie oben beschrieben. Dies ist mein Verständnis von "Selbsthilfe".


Ist Deine Frage damit beantwortet? Ich würde Dich bitten, mir eine PN zu schicken mit den Angaben zu Deiner PSMA-Klinik, die sträflicherweise noch nicht in meiner Liste enthalten ist, möglichst gemäß dem Schema, das Du am Ende der Liste findest, dort wo ich darum bitte, mir weitere Kliniken mitzuteilen.

Ralf

----------


## Georg_

Henry,

"GS 4+3=7a". Ein 4+3 ist aber ein 7b. Hast Du Dich vertippt?

Georg

----------


## Trekker

Danke für eure Antworten.




> Abgesehen von  der nötigen Erfahrung der Ärzte mit Lokalrezidiven der Prostata (PSMA  PET/CTs werden viel für Metastasen gemacht) gibt es folgende Kriterien:
> - einmalige oder zweimalige Messung in einer Sitzung (man sollte nach einer gewissen Abklingzeit einen zweiten Scan machen)
> - zur Reduzierung der Strahlenbelastung gibt es low dose CT mit PET-Geräte.


Da meine Verdoppelungszeit nunmehr bei ca. einem Jahr angelangt ist, könnte es sein, dass das Rezidiv nicht mehr nur lokal ist. 

Ist die Strahlenbelastung im Vergleich zu einer normalen CT-Untersuchung so viel höher? Mich ärgert heute noch, dass mich der Urologe noch vor der OP ein CT und Szintigramm verordnet hat. Das letztere war sicher so unnötig wie ein Kropf.




> Ich würde Dich  bitten, mir eine PN zu schicken mit den Angaben zu Deiner PSMA-Klinik,  die sträflicherweise noch nicht in meiner Liste enthalten ist, möglichst  gemäß dem Schema, das Du am Ende der Liste findest, dort wo ich darum  bitte, mir weitere Kliniken mitzuteilen.


Danke für Deine Mühe mit dem Pflegen der Listen. Du bekommst eine einfache PN und die Klinik bekommt die ganze Liste mit der Bitte Dir die gewünschten Daten mitzuteilen. 




> "GS 4+3=7a". Ein 4+3 ist aber ein 7b. Hast Du Dich vertippt?


Sehr aufmerksam von Dir, es ist tatsächlich falsch. Den richtigen Wert 3+4=7a werde ich im Profil berichtigen.

Gruß
Henry

----------


## MartinWK

Henry, das CT beim PET/CT hat genausoviel Belastung wie ein "normales" CT; das PET ist vergleichsweise harmlos. Ebenso wie es CT und "low dose" CT gibt ist das auch bei PET/CT möglich. Für die Sensitivität der Untersuchung spielt das keine Rolle: da ist nur die Qualität des PET wichtig. Eine Zuordnung zu körpereigenen Strukturen ist auch durch ein low dose CT möglich. Die Entwicklung schreitet hier sehr rasch voran und aktuelle Studien benutzen inzwischen low dose Scans: https://europepmc.org/article/med/31992688

Eine Alternative ist das PET/MRT, besonders, wenn es um Lokalrezidive geht: ein CT ist weniger deutlich bei weichen Strukturen als ein MRT. Georg hat dazu geschrieben. Hier eine aktuelle Studie bezüglich Gleichwertigkeit: https://link.springer.com/article/10...259-015-3206-3
Hier wird das PET/MRT als "ideal" bezeichnet: https://link.springer.com/article/10...59-019-04438-w

Verdoppelungszeit: wenn du die Werte in myprostate.eu einträgst bekommst du eine genauere Zahl. Ich sehe da noch nicht weniger als 1 Jahr.
Diese Studien geben Risikogruppen an (für Metastasierung) aufgrund VZ nach RPE (man bedenke aber, dass darin die Metastasen durch Szintigramm oder Symptome erkannt wurden, nicht durch ein viel empfindlicheres PSMA PET/CT - das "wahre" Risiko dürfte höher sein):
https://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...58767319302514
https://bjui-journals.onlinelibrary....1111/bju.13856
https://link.springer.com/article/10...259-015-3240-1
Was man daraus für sich selbst macht, ist die Frage. Jedenfalls angemessen ist schon einmal die Ganzkörperbildgebung.

----------


## Trekker

> Henry, das CT beim PET/CT hat genausoviel Belastung wie ein "normales" CT; das PET ist vergleichsweise harmlos. Ebenso wie es CT und "low dose" CT gibt ist das auch bei PET/CT möglich. Für die Sensitivität der Untersuchung spielt das keine Rolle: da ist nur die Qualität des PET wichtig. Eine Zuordnung zu körpereigenen Strukturen ist auch durch ein low dose CT möglich. Die Entwicklung schreitet hier sehr rasch voran und aktuelle Studien benutzen inzwischen low dose Scans: https://europepmc.org/article/med/31992688


Danke für Deine Infos Martin. Leider bin ich des Englischen nicht mächtig und kann von daher die Links nicht auswerten. Gut zu wissen ist allerdings, dass es beim CT ein "low dose" gibt. Ich werde das PSAM PET/CT am Mittwoch nächster Woche in meiner nahe gelegenen Klinik machen lassen und mich dort darüber informieren.

Hier gibt es ja richtige Spezialisten, wie auch Du einer bist, die sich  bestens informiert haben und Gott sei dank von diesem Wissen etwas  weitergeben. Wenn ich die Berichte so mancher hier durchlese, dann muss ich zugeben, dass meine bisherige Einstellung "Was ich nicht weiß, macht mich nicht heiß" etwas naiv war. Vor allem ärgert mich, dass ich meinem Urologen lange vertraut habe, obwohl der PSA-Wert schon Jahre vor der RPE eine klare Richtung aufzeigte. Und selbst nach der RPE habe ich, so scheint mir jetzt, zu lange gewartet. Nun kann ich nur hoffen, dass das Ding noch in der Loge verweilt und dort gut bestrahlt werden kann. Bei schnellerer Reaktion hätte ich die R1-Situation und vermutlich auch das Rezidiv vermeiden können.

----------


## adam 60

Hallo Henry,
Habe mal in Deinem Profil nachgeschaut und bin etwas erstaunt.




> PSA-Werte nach der OP
> 02.2013 0,02
> 06.2013 0,02
> 11.2013 0,04
> 01.2014 0,02
> 05.2014 0,03
> 09.2014 0,03
> 12.2014 0,03
> 04.2015 0,04
> ...


hat Dein Urologe nicht vorgeschlagen bei diesen steigenden Werten eine Logenbestrahlung zu machen ? ich nehme jetzt mal an es sind ng/ml Werte.
die Logenbestrahlung sollte vor erreichen des Wertes 0,5 ng/ml gemacht werden. die wahrscheinlichkeit alles zu erwischen ist da noch am größten.
ich habe diese Bestrahlung auch machen lassen,schau mal ins Profil.
Das PSMA-PET-CT würde ich bei dem kleinen Wert nicht machen lassen,in vielen Fällen gibt es da noch nix zu sehen. (es sei denn es wird von der KK bezahlt dann könnte man es machen.)
Du musst Dich selbst Kümmern ,so ist es halt.
bleib dran !!!
Gruß
Adam

----------


## MartinWK

Henry, sei' mir nicht böse, wenn ich keine Übersetzungen für die letzten 3 Studien einstelle - das sind zuviel Tabellen und Daten. Außerdem wird es dir nichts helfen.
Die 2. zitierte Studie sagt: "Nodal and osseous metastases of PC are accurately and reliably depicted by hybrid PET/MRI using 68Ga-PSMA-11 with very low discordance compared with PET/CT including PET-
positive LNs of normal size."
Lymphknoten- und Knochenmetas werden akkurat und zuverlässig durch das PET/MRT gefunden, mit sehr wenig Abweichung von den Befunden eines PET/CT...

Ich selbst habe früher immer gesagt "mir passiert das nicht", aber immerhin halbwegs regelmäßig Früherkennungs-Checkups gemacht. Meine Einstellung Ärzten gegenüber entsprach schon lange der, die man üblicherweise im Alltag auch anwendet: Vorsicht und besser selbst nachprüfen, ähnlich wie beim Neu- und Gebrauchtwagenkauf. Ich konnte nie verstehen, dass Viele beim Kauf eines Autos sich ausführlich beraten lassen, die Prospekte studieren, kritische Fragen stellen, Testberichte lesen und Andere nach Erfahrungen fragen, während sie beim Arzt stumm da sitzen, das verordnete Medikament einnehmen, ohne den Beipackzettel oder das Internet zu konsultieren und alles glauben, was man ihnen sagt. Immerhin verbessert sich das und die Leute lassen ihrem Körper mehr Aufmerksamkeit zukommen - nicht nur bei der Wahl von Frisör und Kosmetik (ist beim Auto genauso, gerne wird Geld für Alufelgen ausgegeben, aber wer möchte schon ein ABS extra bezahlen - die Hersteller mußten es zwangsweise integrieren).

Über vergangene Entscheidungen würde ich mich nicht ärgern. Bitte bedenke auch, dass ein Gleason 7a unter bestimmten Bedingungen Aktive Überwachung (AS) erlaubt. Die hast du 3 Jahre gemacht (ab dem Zeitpunkt PSA>4). Ich habe eine ähnliche Historie und bin eigentlich ganz froh, dass mir das Abwarten die RPE erspart hat, weil ich dann eine neuere Therapie wählen konnte.

----------


## Trekker

> hat Dein Urologe nicht vorgeschlagen bei diesen  steigenden Werten eine Logenbestrahlung zu machen ? ich nehme jetzt mal  an es sind ng/ml Werte.
> die Logenbestrahlung sollte vor erreichen des Wertes 0,5 ng/ml gemacht  werden. die wahrscheinlichkeit alles zu erwischen ist da noch am  größten.


Die Empfehlung gab es schon Mal, in der Reha hat man mir  sogar eine sofortige Bestrahlung angeraten. Der Urologe meinte  allerdings ich könne bedenkenlos bis zu einem Wert von 1,0 warten.



> Das PSMA-PET-CT würde ich bei dem kleinen Wert  nicht machen lassen,in vielen Fällen gibt es da noch nix zu sehen. (es  sei denn es wird von der KK bezahlt dann könnte man es  machen.)


Nachdem ich hier im Forum gelesen habe, dass man damit  die Lage des Rezidivs (auch in der Loge) sehr gut bestimmen könnte,  halte ich das PSMA-PET-CT für unabdingbar, zumal die Krankenkasse die Kosten übernimmt.



> Du musst Dich selbst Kümmern ,so ist es halt.


Da hast Du offensichtlich recht. Im Übrigen danke ich Dir für das Zitieren meiner Werte, habe ich so doch mehrere kleinere Fehler beim Datum feststellen und korrigieren können. 





> Henry, sei' mir nicht böse, wenn ich keine Übersetzungen für die letzten 3 Studien einstelle - das sind zuviel Tabellen und Daten. Außerdem wird es dir nichts helfen.
> Die 2. zitierte Studie sagt: "Nodal and osseous metastases of PC are accurately and reliably depicted by hybrid PET/MRI using 68Ga-PSMA-11 with very low discordance compared with PET/CT including PET-positive LNs of normal size."


Um Himmels willen, hätte ich nie erwartet.



> Lymphknoten- und Knochenmetas werden akkurat und zuverlässig durch das PET/MRT gefunden, mit sehr wenig Abweichung von den Befunden eines PET/CT...


Gibt es auch eine Liste der Kliniken die mit PET/MRT arbeiten?



> Ich selbst habe früher immer gesagt "mir passiert das nicht", aber immerhin halbwegs regelmäßig Früherkennungs-Checkups gemacht. Meine Einstellung Ärzten gegenüber entsprach schon lange der, die man üblicherweise im Alltag auch anwendet: Vorsicht und besser selbst nachprüfen, ähnlich wie beim Neu- und Gebrauchtwagenkauf.


Ich habe auch rechtzeitig angefangen Checks machen zu lassen, hat aber in dem Fall nicht viel gebracht, weil man die Werte einer wiederholten Prostatitis in die Schuhe schob und ich mich leider nicht so wie beim Gebrauchtwagenkauf verhalten habe. Leider war mir damals nicht im Geringsten bewusst, ab wann der Wert anfängt nach PCa zu riechen.



> Über vergangene Entscheidungen würde ich mich nicht ärgern. Bitte bedenke auch, dass ein Gleason 7a unter bestimmten Bedingungen Aktive Überwachung (AS) erlaubt. Die hast du 3 Jahre gemacht (ab dem Zeitpunkt PSA>4). Ich habe eine ähnliche Historie und bin eigentlich ganz froh, dass mir das Abwarten die RPE erspart hat, weil ich dann eine neuere Therapie wählen konnte.


Mit meinem heutigen Wissen hätte ich spätestens bei einem Wert von 6 ng/ml reagiert, aber nachträglich ärgern hilft auch nicht mehr.



> Ich habe eine ähnliche Historie und bin  eigentlich ganz froh, dass mir das Abwarten die RPE erspart hat, weil  ich dann eine neuere Therapie wählen konnte.


An Deiner neueren Therapie stört mich, dass Dir ggf. vorgegaukelt wird, dass der PCa noch lokal begrenzt ist.

----------


## martcu

Henry, das Problem ist doch, dass man das Wissen eben nicht hat und sehr viel vom Urologen abhängt. Macht der Druck dann fängt man an nachzudenken, sagt er "OK PSA ist ein wenig hoch aber wir warten mal ab" dann möchte ich den Patienten sehen, der sich nicht aus der Praxis verabschiedet und dem Schicksal dankt, dass alles noch gut zu sein scheint. Ich finde die Broschüre von Martin Schostak ziemlich gut, vermutlich kennst du die aber schon.

----------


## MartinWK

Eine Liste ist mir nicht bekannt. Hier z.B. wird es gemacht: https://nuklearmedizin.berlin-dtz.de/de/pet_mr.html
Georg hat es machen lassen - vielleicht sagt er dir per PN, wo.
Ich vermute, dass es eher die großen Radiologien können, denn zuerst wurden die PET/CT-Geräte angeschafft.

"An Deiner neueren Therapie stört mich, dass Dir ggf. vorgegaukelt wird, dass der PCa noch lokal begrenzt ist." - wenn du mit "lokal begrenzt" keine Kapselüberschreitung (R0) oder anderweitige Ausdehnung (pT3) meinst, und mit "vorgaukeln", dass das nicht durch eine RPE ausgeschlossen oder bestätigt wurde, so ist das nun mal eine Folge aller anderen Methoden. Aber rechtfertigt eine genauere Diagnose die Operation? Das hat man indirekt untersucht, indem RPE gegen watchful waiting verglichen wurde (SPCG-4-Studie, die Evidenz der Leitlinie für RPE). Die watchful waiting-Männer bekamen niemals RPE, sondern wurden bei Auftreten von Symptomen oder Progreß mit ADT behandelt. Für sie standen vorab keine Informationen bezüglich Ausdehnung zur Verfügung; sie wurden auch zufällig ausgewählt. Insgesamt ergab sich für jüngere Männer in der RPE-Gruppe ein kleiner Vorteil im Gesamtüberleben (allerdings haben spätere Studien für Niedrig- und Mittelrisiko-PCa das nicht bestätigt). Demnach besteht wenig Spielraum für die watchful waiting-Gruppe, ihr Ergebnis zu verbessern, wenn sie auch operiert worden wäre und dann die Ausdehnung genau gekannt hätte.

Eine Ausdehnung kann im Übrigen heutzutage sehr gut durch Bildgebung ausgeschlossen werden.

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

> Henry, das Problem ist doch, dass man das Wissen eben nicht hat und sehr viel vom Urologen abhängt. Macht der Druck dann fängt man an nachzudenken, sagt er "OK PSA ist ein wenig hoch aber wir warten mal ab" dann möchte ich den Patienten sehen, der sich nicht aus der Praxis verabschiedet und dem Schicksal dankt, dass alles noch gut zu sein scheint. Ich finde die Broschüre von Martin Schostak ziemlich gut, vermutlich kennst du die aber schon.


Wenn nicht Henry, hier ist sie: http://www.med.ovgu.de/unimagdeburg_...eb-p-64636.pdf

Gruß Harald

----------


## Trekker

Vielen Dank für eure guten Ratschläge in diesem sehr guten Forum.




> Demnach besteht wenig Spielraum für die watchful waiting-Gruppe, ihr Ergebnis zu verbessern, wenn sie auch operiert worden wäre und dann die Ausdehnung genau gekannt hätte.


Zumindest ist bei einer schnelleren RPE die Gefahr von verbleibenden Schnitträndern geringer.

----------


## MartinWK

> Zumindest ist bei einer schnelleren RPE die Gefahr von verbleibenden Schnitträndern geringer.


Ich würde eher sagen, eine langsame RPE, bei der die Operation unterbrochen wird, um einen Schnellschnitt untersuchen zu lassen, und dann nachzuschneiden, ist besser.

----------


## Trekker

> Ich würde eher sagen, eine langsame RPE, bei der die Operation unterbrochen wird, um einen Schnellschnitt untersuchen zu lassen, und dann nachzuschneiden, ist besser.


Leider war mir diese Möglichkeit vor der RPE nicht bekannt. Ein weiterer Beweis, dass man sich im Vorfeld gut informieren muss.


Wenn ich nun am Mittwoch meinen PSMA-PET-CT-Termin wahrnehme, mache ich sicher nichts falsches. Dazu muss man sicher nicht in eine Uni-Klinik?

----------


## amadeus

[QUOTE=Trekker;125271]Danke für Deine Infos Martin. *Leider bin ich des Englischen nicht mächtig und kann von daher die Links nicht auswerten.* Gut zu wissen ist allerdings, dass es beim CT ein "low dose" gibt. Ich werde das PSAM PET/CT am Mittwoch nächster Woche in meiner nahe gelegenen Klinik machen lassen und mich dort darüber informieren.

Hallo - Gibt ein ausgezeichnetes Übersetzungsprogramm - www.deepl.com/translator. Probier das mal.

Wolfgang

----------


## MartinWK

> Wenn ich nun am Mittwoch meinen PSMA-PET-CT-Termin wahrnehme, mache ich sicher nichts falsches. Dazu muss man sicher nicht in eine Uni-Klinik?


Es spielen eine Rolle
- Erfahrung: Anzahl der Fälle (bedeutet aber wenig, wenn an der Uniklinik zwar 1000 Untersuchungen stattfinden, aber die von 10 verschiedenen Ärzten begutachtet werden)
- Spezialisierung: eine Radiologie, die mit einer PSMA-Ligandentherapie zusammenarbeitet oder die sich auf Prostata spezialisiert hat
- Engagement/Können: eine private Radiologie ist profitabel und kann gute Ärzte anziehen
- Geräte
- Verfahren (ein oder zwei Scans - Letzeres ist teurer - mein Eindruck ist, dass das für GKVler nicht standardmäßig gemacht wird).
Und natürlich die Erreichbarkeit, man will ja nicht zu weit fahren.

----------


## Trekker

Danke für eure Hilfe, die habe ich wahrlich nötig. 

Weil ich mit meiner Klinik noch etwas im Zweifel bin, habe ich gerade eben im zuständigen Sekretariat angerufen und gefragt, ob das Mittelchen, welches mir vorab injektiert wird, dieses Gallium68 sei. Dies wurde verneint. Es sei ein prostataspezifisches Membran-Antigen. Nun bin ich schon wieder verunsichert und bereue, dass ich nicht auf den Urologen gehört habe.

Könnt ihr mir bitte dazu einen Rat geben. Ggf. werde ich den Termin zurückziehen.

----------


## MartinWK

Gespritzt werden ein Mittel zur Blasenentleerung und dann der "Tracer": das ist ein Ligand (eine Verbindnung) eines Markers, der an PSMA (prostataspezifisches Membran-Antigen) auf der Prostatazelloberfläche andockt (z.B. PSMA-11), mit radioaktivem Ga-68. Überall, wo Prostatazellen oder Prostatakrebszellen sind, beginnen diese also zu strahlen, umso stärker, je mehr Antigen. Krebszellen strahlen deutlich mehr und daher kann man sie meistens gut unterscheiden. Aber es gibt auch Krebszellen, die wenig oder kein PSMA exprimieren - da kann es schwierig werden.

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Hallo Henry,

lies bitte auch das: https://www.prostatakrebs-bps.de/med...ie-psma-pet-ct

Gruß Harald

----------


## Trekker

> Gespritzt werden ein Mittel zur Blasenentleerung  und dann der "Tracer": das ist ein Ligand (eine Verbindnung) eines  Markers, der an PSMA (prostataspezifisches Membran-Antigen) auf der  Prostatazelloberfläche andockt (z.B. PSMA-11), mit radioaktivem Ga-68.  Überall, wo Prostatazellen oder Prostatakrebszellen sind, beginnen diese  also zu strahlen, umso stärker, je mehr Antigen. Krebszellen strahlen  deutlich mehr und daher kann man sie meistens gut unterscheiden.


Dies verdeutlicht auch der von Harald verlinkte Beitrag sehr schön:




> Das  Prostata-spezifische Membran-Antigen (PSMA) wird im Gewebe des  Prostatakarzinoms teilweise mehrere Zehnerpotenzen stärker als in  normalem Prostatagewebe exprimiert. Es stellt derzeit eine der  interessantesten Zielstrukturen für neue Ansätze der spezifischen  Diagnostik und gezielten Therapie der unterschiedlichen Sta*dien des  Prostatakarzinoms dar.



und bestätigt Deine zuvor getätigte Aussage: 


> Eine Ausdehnung kann im Übrigen heutzutage sehr gut durch Bildgebung ausgeschlossen werden.


Die Dame, die es sicher auch nicht so gut wusste, hat mir die Durchwahl von der Sekretärin des Prof. gegeben. Diesen werde ich noch einmal anrufen. Dabei kann ich auch gleich nache der zweiten Messung fragen. Ansonsten denke ich, dass die schon mit den richtigen Mittelchen arbeiten. Dieses wird sicherlich mittlerweile auch schon vorbereitet werden.

Gruß
Henry

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Hallo Henry,

auch diese: https://prostata-hilfe-deutschland.d...nen-behandeln/

Erläuterungen finde ich, sofern nicht bekannt, hilfreich.

Harald

----------


## Barnold

Hallo Henry,




> Weil ich mit meiner Klinik noch etwas im Zweifel bin, habe ich gerade eben im zuständigen Sekretariat angerufen und gefragt, ob das Mittelchen, welches mir vorab injektiert wird, dieses Gallium68 sei. Dies wurde verneint. Es sei ein prostataspezifisches Membran-Antigen.


Schätze, das war eine neue Mitarbeiterin. Da, wo ich behandelt wurde, gibt es eine spezielle Ansprechpartnerin, die sehr gut informiert ist. Lass Dich nicht verunsichern. PSMA-PET/CT für Prostata wird normalerweise mit Gallium68 gebunden an PSMA11 gemacht und das ist der Ligand, also das Molekül, das letztlich an das PSMA andockt.

Gruß
Arnold

----------


## Trekker

@Harald: Danke auch noch für diesen Link. Damit kann ich endlich den Begriff Lu177 einordnen. Im Abkürzungsverzeichnis war er nämlich nicht zu finden. Ich habe mir mal Deine Historie durchgelesen. Alle Achtung, dass Du den Nerv hattest bei so einem relativ hohen PSA eine RPE abzulehnen. Deine Geschichte bestätigt sich schon bei der Wahl Deines Nicknamens.

@Barnold: Da hast Du sicher recht, damit muss man auch keinen Professor behelligen. Den habe ich heute ohnehin nicht erreichen können, hoffe aber, dass er morgen noch vor der Behandlung mit mir sprechen wird.

Wäre es nach eurer Ansicht empfehlenswert, wenn ich das Ergebnis von dort noch einmal von einem anderen Radiologen begutachten lasse? Wenn ja, könnt ihr mir da einen empfehlen?

----------


## RalfDm

> Damit kann ich endlich den Begriff Lu177 einordnen. Im Abkürzungsverzeichnis war er nämlich nicht zu finden.


Naja, stimmt nicht ganz, als "177Lu" und "Lutetium 177" ist der Stoff schon eingetragen. Jetzt habe ich halt auch noch "Lu-177" und "Lu177"  ins Abkürzungsverzeichnis nachgetragen (ab dem 1. Mai online). 

Ralf

----------


## MartinWK

Zweitbegutachtung: Ein PET/CT würde ich bei einem eindeutigen positiven Befund nicht noch einmal begutachten lassen. Ein unklarer oder negativer Befund kann im Übrigen auch an der gescheiterten Durchführung liegen, zum Beispiel zu später Scan (Abbruch, weil man nochmal pinkeln muss, oder versetzte Durchführung bei mehreren Patienten mit Verzögerungen) oder falsche Dosierung/Berechnung - da sieht auch der Zweite auf den Bildern nichts.

----------


## Trekker

> Zweitbegutachtung: Ein PET/CT würde ich bei einem eindeutigen positiven Befund nicht noch einmal begutachten lassen.


Möglicherweise brauch ich jemand, der mir bestätigt, dass das Ergebnis nichts taugt. 


> Ein unklarer oder negativer Befund kann im Übrigen auch an der gescheiterten Durchführung liegen, zum Beispiel zu später Scan (Abbruch, weil man nochmal pinkeln muss, oder versetzte Durchführung bei mehreren Patienten mit Verzögerungen) oder falsche Dosierung/Berechnung - da sieht auch der Zweite auf den Bildern nichts.


Bei mir scheint viel von dem Kontrastmittel im Gewebe der Armbeuge verblieben zu sein.

Ich war also heute zum Termin. Hatte zuerst ein Gespräch mit dem Professor. Der meinte, dass GA-68 nicht mehr aktuell. Bei ihm wird F-18 eingesetzt und auch der Tracer ist ein anderer als das PSMA-11. Den Namen konnte ich mir leider nicht merken. Obwohl mich das alles nicht ganz befriedigte, vertraute ich dem Herrn Professor und ließ die Damen beginnen.

Man legte zuerst eine Kanüle mit einer Kochsalzlösung, dann bekam ich die bleiummantelte Spritze mit dem F-18 und anschließend lag ich in Ruhestellung, wobei noch eine weitere Portion Kochsalzlösung eintropfte. Nach  ca. 2 Std musste ich mich auf dem CT betten, die Arme über den Kopf nehmen, man fuhr durch die Röhre und von der Kopfseite spritzte eine Dame ein Kontrastmittel in die Kanüle. Von diesem sollte mir warm werden. Leider schmerzte es mehr als es warm wurde. Auf meinen Hilferuf fummelte die Dame noch etwas an der Kanüle herum. Dann begann die Prozedur, die ich trotz weiterer Schmerzen in der Armbeuge tapfer ertrug. Am Schluss stellte man fest, dass das Kontrastmittel meine Armbeuge anschwellen ließ. Offensichtlich floss das Zeug mehrheitlich in das Gewebe. Selbst jetzt, 6 Stunden nach der Infusion, habe ich noch einen dicken Arm.

Natürlich versuchte man meine Bedenken zu zerstreuen. Der Professor meinte, dass die Bilder gut geworden sind. Ich bin leider mal wieder am zweifeln. Ich vermute, dass mit dem Kontrastmittel die Konturen besser abgegrenzt werden sollen und frage mich nun, ob alles für die Katz war. 

Was meint ihr zu dem Malheur?

Gruß
Henry

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Hi Henry, Du bist nicht allein. Auch bei meiner PSMA/PET/CT-Untersuchung mit G 68 lief es wegen mangelnder Vorbereitung und ziemlich unfähigem Personal, der Chef war nicht an Bord, nicht optimal, besser gesagt katastrophal. Deshalb zweifle ich auch das Ergebnis an.

Irgendwo gelesen: *closed - until whenever.
*
Harald

----------


## MartinWK

Das war wohl F18 PSMA-1007. Das vereinfacht den Untersuchungsablauf: https://www.radiologie-muenchen.de/petct/psma
Zum Vergleich habe ich momentan nur diese kleine Studie: https://www.thieme-connect.com/produ...s-0039-1683609

Kontrastmittel erhöht den Kontrast des CT, sein Mangel stört nicht das Leuchten des Tracers im PET, erschwert aber eventuell die genaue Zuordnung zur Anantomie.
Was haben die denn gesehen? Wenn nichts, dann ist es ohnehin egal.

----------


## Trekker

> Hi Henry, Du bist nicht allein. Auch bei meiner PSMA/PET/CT-Untersuchung mit G 68 lief es wegen mangelnder Vorbereitung und ziemlich unfähigem Personal, der Chef war nicht an Bord, nicht optimal, besser gesagt katastrophal. Deshalb zweifle ich auch das Ergebnis an.


Das tut mir leid für Dich. Ich hatte nicht den Eindruck, dass es bei mir chaotisch ablief. Vielleicht war nur die Assistentin, die das Kontrastmittel zum Einsatz brachte, etwas schusselig.



> Das war wohl F18 PSMA-1007. Das vereinfacht den Untersuchungsablauf: https://www.radiologie-muenchen.de/petct/psma
> Zum Vergleich habe ich momentan nur diese kleine Studie: https://www.thieme-connect.com/produ...s-0039-1683609
> 
> Kontrastmittel erhöht den Kontrast des CT, sein Mangel stört nicht das  Leuchten des Tracers im PET, erschwert aber eventuell die genaue  Zuordnung zur Anantomie.
> Was haben die denn gesehen? Wenn nichts, dann ist es ohnehin  egal.


Danke Martin, Deine Aussage beruhigt mich etwas. Das  Kontrastmittel im Arm hat sich aus der Armbeuge heraus weitgehend im  ganzen Arm verteilt, so dass diese nicht mehr so spannt. Da es im Gewebe  sitzt ist, wird es wohl nicht so schnell abgebaut wie über den  regulären Blutkreislauf. Ich hoffe, dass sich die zusätzliche  Strahlenbelastung im Rahmen hält.

Wegen dem Ergebnis werde ich später mal den Professor anrufen.

----------


## Michi1

Ich glaub das das öfters vorkommt. Bei mir hat sich das radioaktive Kontrastmittel vor der Szintigrafie im Arm verteilt und es musste noch mal gespritzt werden. Der Arm war ein paar Tage dick geschwollen.

----------


## ursus47

Guten Morgen, ja leider könnte ich davon auch ein Lied singen. Da ich durch duzende Infusionen keine guten tauglichen Venen mehr habe, ist das jedesmal ein Fiasko. Bei dem PET/CT war es auch wieder so. Aber da erinnere ich mich, lag es sicher an dem Stress das die Damen an diesem Morgenh hatte. Da eine Maschine ausgefallen ist mussten die einzelnen Patienten schnell durchgeschleust werden. Als sie bei mir nach einer Vene suchten, bemerkte ich in ihrem Verhalten dass sie große Problem hatte. Aber der zugang lag und sie meinte, " geht". Als ich dann auf dem Tisch lag und die Infussion angelegt wurde lief es leider mal wieder neben die Vene. Nun musste ein Arzt ran und er schaffte es dann doch noch.
Also ich glaube bei uns Krebspatienten werden solche Dinge immer wieder vorkommen, weil unsrer Venen kaum Zeit haben sich zu erholen.
Gruss
Urs

----------


## Michi1

Bei mir lag ja der Zugang schon vom CT und die brauchte nur hergenommen werden, glaubte man. Aber die Nadel, obwohl fixiert, ist verrutscht. An kaputter Vene kann es nicht gelegen habe. Diese Untersuchungen wurden ja gemacht bevor es so richtig losging  mit OP und sonstigen.

----------


## MartinWK

> Ich hoffe, dass sich die zusätzliche  Strahlenbelastung im Rahmen hält.


Das Kontrastmittel beim CT ist NICHT radioaktiv.

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

> Das tut mir leid für Dich.


Hallo Henry,

hab Dank für Dein Mitleid. Ich habs inzwischen verschmerzt.

Nur das zur Erläuterung zu der bei mir stattgefundenen Untersuchung:

*GanzkörperPET-CTG68PSMA
*
Nuklide/Radiopharmaka: 127 MBq68GaPSMA

*CT Hals-Becken
*
Kontrastmittel 90 ml Imeron400 (100mlFl.)

Die Fakturierung dafür: GA-68-PSMA * 985.90* und CT SET * 21.34*

Der Rechnungsbetrag incl. aller zeitaufwändigen Verabreichungen und Auswertungen lautete über * 3.214.39 
*
Wegen 35 % Selbstbeteiligung bei meiner Privaten Allianz unnötig vertane Euros, wofür
 ich eine größere Menge an Flaschen meines geschätzten Rotweins hätte kaufen können.
Aber ich werde schon nicht verdursten, weil auch ausreichend Wasser im Haus vorhanden ist.

Harald

----------


## Trekker

Danke euch allen! Ich bin froh, so einem Super-Forum gefunden zu haben.



> Das Kontrastmittel beim CT ist NICHT radioaktiv.


Das hat mir der Professor gerade eben bestätigt. Außerdem hat er sich für das gestrige Missgeschick entschuldigt. Angeblich machen die täglich (kann das sein?) mehr als 300 Aufnahmen, davon 200 mit Kontrastmittel und wenn ich ihn richtig verstanden habe, kommt es einmal täglich zu einem Stau des Kontrastmittels.

Zu meiner großen Erleichterung hat er mir mitgeteilt, dass keine Metastasen erkennbar sind. Das Rezidiv sitzt innerhalb der Prostataloge auf der rechten Seite und ist ca. 1 cm groß. Von der Ausmessung her würde es nach seinem Ermessen dem PSA-Wert von 0,73 ng/nl entsprechen. Die Bilder seinen klar  und abgrenzbar zu erkennen. Ich bekomme den Befund mit einem schönen Bildchen mit der Post.

Als Wermutstropfen hat er mir noch mitgeteilt, dass irgend ein Infiltrat in der Lunge zu erkennen sei. Aus diesem Grunde sollte ich (als Nichtraucher) in einem halben Jahr noch einmal vorbeikommen. Nun weiß ich endlich warum ich gelegentlich Blut im Auswurf habe. Diesbezüglich wurde bereits im Dez. 2018 eine Röntgenaufnehme und im Sept. 2019 in einer Lungenklinik ein CT angefertigt. Offensichtlich hat der Prof. ein besseres Auge als die Lungenärzte. Er hat bereits gestern anhand der alten CT das Lungenproblem erkannt.

Im Übrigen wurde für die Messung F-18 DCFPyL verwendet.




> Die Fakturierung dafür: GA-68-PSMA * 985.90* und CT SET * 21.34*
> 
> Der Rechnungsbetrag incl. aller zeitaufwändigen Verabreichungen und Auswertungen lautete über * 3.214.39 
> *
> Wegen 35 % Selbstbeteiligung bei meiner Privaten Allianz unnötig vertane Euros, wofür
>  ich eine größere Menge an Flaschen meines geschätzten Rotweins hätte kaufen können.


Da hätte ich den Rechnungsaussteller und den Kostenträger informiert, dass ich die Zahlung wegen Misserfolg verweigere. Und ich wette, dass der Kostenträger hätte auf den Eigenanteil verzichtet. Schade, um den vertanen Rotwein.

----------


## martcu

Hallo Henry,
finde Du hast das gut gemacht. Wenn Du erlaubst würde ich dich gerne was fragen.
Du hast dich 7 Jahre vor mir mit gleichen Gleason operieren lassen. Ich habe allerdings R0. Meine Nachsorge Karriere hat erst gestartet und wollte mal folgendes fragen:
1. Du hattest ja vor dem Anstieg immer mal Schwankungen im PSA Wert. Wie bist Du damit umgegangen?
2. Die Aussage des Prof. dass er anhand des Bildes und der Abmessung sagen könne, dass dies am ehesten dem aktuellen PSA Wert entspricht finde ich ziemlich verblüffend. Hat er dies begründet oder ist es einfach ein Erfahrungswert?
3. Hast Du Dir schon Gedanken gemacht, was Du tun wirst ?
Danke Dir

----------


## uwes2403

> Da hätte ich den Rechnungsaussteller und den Kostenträger informiert, dass ich die Zahlung wegen Misserfolg verweigere. Und ich wette, dass der Kostenträger hätte auf den Eigenanteil verzichtet. Schade, um den vertanen Rotwein.


Servus,

welcher Mißerfolg ? Die Bildgebung ist erfolgt - dass sie zwingend etwas zeigen muß, ist sicher nicht Bestandteil des Behandlungsvertrages.

Dir viel Erfolg bei der weiteren Behandlung.

Grüße

Uwe

----------


## Trekker

> 1. Du hattest ja vor dem Anstieg immer mal Schwankungen im PSA Wert. Wie bist Du damit umgegangen?


Als sich der Wert nach neun Monaten von 0,02 auf 0,04 verdoppelte, war ich etwas beunruhigt. Aber der Urologe meinte, bei Abweichungen unter 0,1 sollte ich mir keine Gedanken machen, da bei der geringen Dichte Messfehler wahrscheinlich sind. Es wäre wie das Rauschen bei einem analogen Radio. Der Anstieg von 0,04 auf 0,1 beunruhigte mich natürlich auch wieder, aber zum Glück gings danach wieder zurück. Ab 2017 war dann auch der Urologe der Meinung, dass sich etwas tut. Wobei ich im Nachhinein nicht akzeptieren kann, dass ich bis mindestens 1,0 die Füße stillhalten sollte. Mit den heutigen Möglichkeiten kann man ja bereits ab 0,2 etwas diagnostizieren. Und wenn ich schon eine R1-Situation habe, dann ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit sehr groß, dass das Ding in der Loge ist. Dort sollte es so bald wie möglich ausgeschaltet werden, damit es nicht streuen hat. Ich hatte nach meiner Roboter-assistierten laparoskopischen OP allerdings auch kaum Beschwerden, so dass ich wenig Ängste vor Nebenwirkungen habe. Außerdem kann man heute zielgerichteter bestrahlen, als noch vor einigen Jahren. Deshalb bin ich froh, dass der relativ langsame Anstieg mir die Ruhejahre gönnte.



> 2. Die Aussage des Prof. dass er anhand des Bildes und der Abmessung sagen könne, dass dies am ehesten dem aktuellen PSA Wert entspricht finde ich ziemlich verblüffend. Hat er dies begründet oder ist es einfach ein Erfahrungswert?


Ich vermute, dass es Erfahrung ist. Er ist auch nicht mehr der Jüngste und bei der Vielzahl der Messungen, die er sich täglich anschaut, kann er das wohl abschätzen. Auch hat mir seine Mitarbeiterin gesagt, ich solle bei ihm nicht die Aussage des Urologen "gehen Sie zum Schmid [Heidelberg] und nicht zum Schmidle" erwähnen, weil ihn das als Kapazität auf dem Gebiet sehr treffen würde. Nach seiner Aussage legt er z. B. auch keinen Wert auf einen Eintrag in der Liste der PSMA-Kliniken, weil er auf Werbung nicht angewiesen sei.



> 3. Hast Du Dir schon Gedanken gemacht, was Du tun wirst ?


So schnell wie möglich bestrahlen. Dazu habe ich bereits nächste Woche zwei Termine. Einen mit dem Radiologen und einem Urologen der Klinik und danach einen mit meinen Urologen.

----------


## martcu

Hallo Danke Dir, das ist immer so eine Sache mit den Urologen. Ich denke sollte sich bei mir was tun verfahre ich genauso wie Du. Ich hatte mir immer gesagt, dass die OP zwar wirklich krass ist (man tut sich so eine OP an und bei mir war der Auslöser nur ein paar Werte nach Untersuchungen, mir tat ja nichts weh) man aber dann im Anschluss noch die RT als weitere Option hat. Viel Erfolg bei der Bestrahlung. Ich denke das haut bestimmt gut hin. Die Aussage des Arztes, dass der PSA Wert gut zum Loge passt gibt einem bestimmt ein ganz gutes Gefühl und beruhigt. Viel Erfolg

----------


## reini99

Hallo Trekker,
dein Verlauf ähnelt dem meinigen. Leider bin ich auch erst mit 0,7ng zur Radiatio gegangen. War wohl zu spät. PSMA Pet/CT hatte 2017 keine Läsionen gezeigt.
Reinhard

----------


## Trekker

> dein Verlauf ähnelt dem meinigen. Leider bin ich auch erst mit 0,7ng zur Radiatio gegangen. War wohl zu spät. PSMA Pet/CT hatte 2017 keine Läsionen gezeigt.


Hallo Reinhard,
natürlich kann ich mir nicht sicher sein, dass der Herd bereits unsichtbar gestreut hat. Allerdings sehe ich im Vergleich zu Dir zwei große Unterschiede. Dein PSA stieg wesentlich schneller (leider finde ich Deine vollständige PSA-Historie nicht). Und da Du keine sichtbaren Läsionen hattest, musste die Loge blindlings bestrahlt werden, wobei man dann offensichtlich nicht alles erwischt hat. 

Ich hatte heute meinen Termin beim Radiologen. Leider stellte sich bei der Besprechung zur Strahlungsplanung heraus, dass das Rezidiv nahe am Rektum sitzt. Deshalb habe ich am Donnerstag noch einen Termin zur Darmspiegelung. Dabei will man mittels einer speziellen Ultraschalluntersuchung feststellen wie die Verhältnisse sind. Ich hoffe mal ganz stark, dass der Darm noch nicht infiltriert ist. Allerdings wundert mich, dass hier die Daten der PET-CT-Messung nicht ausreichend sind. Zusätzlich stört mich ein bisschen, dass die Spiegelung unter (leichter) Narkose durchgeführt werden soll, weil ich dies bei zwei in der Vergangenheit durchgeführten Darmspiegelungen jedes mal ablehnen durfte.

Bestrahlt werden soll an 37 Sitzungen mit jeweils 2 Gy. Außerdem soll mir vom Urologen eine dreimonatige Hormontherapie verabreicht werden. Diese hätte ich gerne vermieden, aber die Bestrahlung soll erst Ende Mai beginnen und damit könnte ggf. noch eine Streuung verhindert werden. Vielleicht schrumpft das Rezidiv auch etwas und kann dann besser bestrahlt werden.

Über eure Meinungen würde ich mich sehr freuen.

Gruß
Henry

----------


## reini99

Henry, nach IMRT hatte ich einen PSA von <0,01ngfür ca. 2 Jahre. Sah alles super aus. Jetzt schon wieder 0,04ng.
Das  bei R0,L0,V0 RPE in 2014. Rätselhaft alles. Aber es geht hier vielen so, leider. Mal sehen was mein Urologe heute meint.
LG
Reinhard

----------


## Trekker

> Henry, nach IMRT hatte ich einen PSA von <0,01ngfür ca. 2 Jahre. Sah alles super aus. Jetzt schon wieder 0,04ng.
> Das  bei R0,L0,V0 RPE in 2014. Rätselhaft alles. Aber es geht hier vielen so, leider. Mal sehen was mein Urologe heute meint.


Mein bester Wert war bei 0,02, stieg auch auf 0,04, fiel zurück um dann wieder anzusteigen. Mach Dich nicht verrückt, wenn er so langsam steigt wie bei mir, hast viele Jahre einigermaßen Ruhe.

Hast Du ohne Hormongabe bestrahlen lassen?

----------


## reini99

Habe noch nie Hormontherapie gehabt. Weder vor PSMA noch  IMRT.
Reinhard
P.S Habe ich deine Altersangabe überlesen?

----------


## Trekker

> Habe noch nie Hormontherapie gehabt. Weder vor PSMA noch  IMRT.


Dann hast Du ja noch einige Optionen bis es ganz kritisch wird. Wäre Dir zu wünschen, dass Du die Hormone nie brauchst. In Deiner Situation (geringer PSA -Wert und 71 Jahre) wäre ich relativ gelassen. Mein Alter hast Du nicht überlesen, ich habe es noch nicht genannt. Die RPE war zum Jahresende 2012 mehr oder weniger mein Geschenk zum 60. 

Der Urologe ist gar nicht begeistert vom hiesigen Forum, nach seiner Meinung würde da viel Unsinn verbreitet. Zumal die Situation bei jedem Patienten unterschiedlich sei. Er meinte, dass man bis zum Wert 1,0 ng in den meisten Fällen auch mit dem PSMA-PET nichts feststellen würde. Mehr oder weniger konnte ich aber heraushören, dass das PSMA-PET-CT aus finanziellen Gründen zurückhaltend verordnet wird. 

Zur Hormongabe während der Bestrahlung hat er gemeint, man könne, müsse aber nicht. Letztendlich hat er mir eine 3-Monatsspritze mit Trenatone 1,25 mg verpasst. Die Nebenwirkungen in den drei Monaten wären eher marginal.

----------


## reini99

Mein Urologe sieht kein Problem. Bei 2ng sehen wir weiter. Kann natürlich noch 2-3 Jahre dauern,bestenfalls. Also abwarten.
Reihard

----------


## Trekker

> Mein Urologe sieht kein Problem. Bei 2ng sehen wir weiter. Kann natürlich noch 2-3 Jahre dauern,bestenfalls. Also abwarten.
> Reihard


Sei etwas optimistischer. Bei mir dauerte es 7 Jahre von 0,02 bis 0,7.

----------


## MartinWK

> Der Urologe ist gar nicht begeistert vom hiesigen Forum, nach seiner Meinung würde da viel Unsinn verbreitet. Zumal die Situation bei jedem Patienten unterschiedlich sei. Er meinte, dass man bis zum Wert 1,0 ng in den meisten Fällen auch mit dem PSMA-PET nichts feststellen würde.


Ohne Zweifel wird hier viel Unsinn verbreitet. Solche Pauschalurteile verdecken meistens, dass der Sprecher entweder nicht genau infomiert ist (oder sein will: er hat ein Vorurteil) oder keinen Bock auf eine sachliche Auseinandersetzung hat. Da ist immer noch der "Halbgott in Weiß" im Hinterkopf.

Gerade beim PET/CT bedeutet die mindere Expertenmeinung (ich nehme mal an, dass es ein niedergelassener Urologe ist und kein Uni-Prof) wenig. Man hat einige Fälle, bei denen es nichts gebracht hat (vermutlich, weil es streng nach Leitlinie keine therapeutische Konsequenz hat, die kennt nämlich keine Oligometastasie, kein PET/CT zur Bestrahlungsplanung, Lu-177 erst als Letztlinientherapie, usw.), und nur dazu solte man sich äußern, stattdessen wird es insgesamt diskreditiert. Die Tendenz in den Studien (höhere Evidenz als Expertenmeinung) sagt: ab 0,5 kann etwas gesehen werden; ab 0,5 ist es für die Bestrahlungsplanung relevant (alles hier im Forum belegt). Und natürlich ist jeder Patient anders: nur bedarf es hier keiner fachärztliche Gesamtwürdigung, sondern der Klärung, ob das PCa PSMA exprimiert. Man kann dazu die Biopsiepräparate oder die entfernte Prostata (falls RPE) untersuchen lassen, doch dann weiß man über zukünftige Zelllinien/Metastasen nicht alles. Sollten bereits diese Präparate PSMA-negativ sein, macht ein PSMA PET/CT tatsächlich wenig Sinn - dann müßte man auf FDG PET/CT oder den neuen Marker aus Heidelberg zurückgreifen, und es kann 0,5 ein zu geringer Wert sein. Sonst (in den meisten Fällen) macht man das PSMA PET/CT und was man dort sieht muss therapiert oder zumindest beobachtet werden.

----------


## Trekker

Danke für Deinen fachkundigen Kommentar, Martin. Ich sehe es nicht anders. Was nützt eine verspätete Diagnostik auf Basis eines durchschnittlichen Patienten, wenn das PSMA individuell viel früher leuchten kann.

----------


## Trekker

Ich bräuchte wieder einmal euren fachkundigen Rat. 

Die angesetzte Darmspiegelung mit Endosonografie lasse ich am Freitag in einer anderen Klinik machen, weil die Ärzte der ersteren eine solche Untersuchung ohne Betäubung nicht durchführen wollten. In der anderen Klinik war ich bereits vor 5 Jahren zur Darmspiegelung (ohne Betäubung). Da diese nach 5 Jahren ohnehin wiederholt werden soll und dort meine Vorgeschichte bekannt ist, bietet sich das besser an.

Nun hat mir erst heute mein Hausarzt geraten, ich solle das nahe dem Rektum gelegene Rezidiv per HIFU beseitigen lassen, bzw. mir auf jeden Fall eine Zweitmeinung bezüglich HIFU in Heidelberg holen. Die Gefahr von Nebenwirkungen (Darmdurchbruch) bei der Bestrahlung sei einfach zu groß.

Über eure Meinung freut sich 
Henry

----------


## flüstermann

auch ich bin Rezidiv, nach PSA-anstieg von 0,55 auf 4,84 (neuester Wert vom 05.05.2020) habe ich ein PSMA-PET/CT machen lassen (durchgesetzt bei der KK mittels Attest vom Uro das dies indiziert ist und unter Umgehung eines Antrages bei Anmeldung an der Uni-Klinik, welche mir versicherte, das Sie -die Uni-Klinik-  bei Vorliegen dieser PSA-Anstiege das PSMA-PET/CT sehr wohl anordnen können und bei mir auch machten - nur muss ich nun dem MdK dies darlegen) und mit diesem (Befund natürlich positiv) und dem Uro ein Behandlungskonzept aufgestellt:
- active survaillance, könnte angebracht sein
- Bestrahlung von außen
- Bestrahlung von innen

Da ich als Bestrahlter (Protonen) dessen Vorteil gegenüber einem Messer zu schätzen wußte (nein, Angst vor einer Op war und ist es nicht, nach 28 OP), war die 2. Meinung auf Bestrahlung ausgerichtet.
Die zuerst angebotene Brachytherapie HDR konnte mich von Anfang an nicht überzeugen, weniger aus Zweifel an deren Effektivität, denn eher dem: nach Brachy ist Schluss - Aussagen der Ärzte. Da konnte mich auch deren Zusicherung, bei uns gibt es keine Rezidive nach dem Rezidiv nicht überzeugen.

Dem ebenfalls angefragten CyberKnife traute ich eher gar nichts zu, da diese mir bei Erstanfrage in 2016 meinen PC nicht behandeln wollten Aber trotzdem CD und Unterlagen übersandt und siehe da, die wollen.

Gestern meinen Termin zur Besprechung im Europäischen CyberKnife in München gehabt und positiv überrascht worden:
- sie haben nicht nur eruiert, wieso es zum Rezidiv kam und gefunden weshalb es dazu kam
- sie sicherten auch desen Bekämpfung zu (kurativ)
- sie machten sofort eine CT, organisierten ein MRT dazu im nebenanliegendem Radiologischen Zentrum für die Bestrahlungsplanung auch fast im Anschluss an die CT

Die Eruierung, welche auch meine Frau verstand, war eigentlich sehr simpel: anhand des PSMA-PET/CT zeigten sie uns, das die bei der Protonenbehandlung eingesetzten Goldmarker die Ursache des Rezidives waren! Zwei dieser Goldmarker waren so unglücklich gesetzt, das sie genau auf der radialen Bann der Protonenstrahlanlage sich befanden. So bildeten die Goldkörner einen Bestrahlungschatten, welche das Bestrahlungsgerät - das nur radial bestrahlen konnte- nicht abdecken konnte. Auf mitgebrachten Bestrahlungsbildern auch zu ersehen, insofern man darauf aufmerksam gemacht wurde. Eigentlich ein Pfusch der Mitarbeiter vom RPTC, nur kann man die nicht mehr angehen.

Langer Rede kurzer Sinn: nächste Woche werde ich in EINER Sitzung beim Cyberknife in München bestrahlt und habe dann (hoffentlich) Ruhe!

Natürlich erfolgt hinterher die altbekannte PSA-Überwachung.

Und Metas zeigte das PSMA-PET/CT keine - zumindest keine Sichtbaren größer 02,mm.

Anscheinend nochmal Glück gehabt, vom Steigen des PSA bis zum CyberKnife hin.

Bleibt nur noch abzuwarten, was dem schlauen MdK einfällt, bezüglich Übernahme der Kosten des PSMA-PET/CT - welches mehrfach ärztlich indiziert wurde, die Notwendigkeit seiner selbst bewiesen hat und im Endeffekt Geld sparte: 
- die Reihenfolge wäre zuerst MRT gewesen, dann bei negativen selbigens und weiter ärztlich indizierter Nachweise für PSMA-PET/CT dann dieses doch noch genehmigt!!

Wenn ein PSA-Anstieg eindeutig darauf hinweist - sofort PSMA-PET/CT machen lassen, alles andere kostet Zeit und läßt evtl. Metas wachsen, my 2ct!

Da MRTs und auch PSMA-PET/CTs Vorläufe von bis zu 3 Monaten haben, hier nochmal mein Tip: bei den MRTs etc. anrufen und sich als Springer, Lückenbüßer anbieten, falls eine/r ausfällt, was immer wieder passiert! Hat bei mir bisher immer geklappt.

lg

----------


## Trekker

Danke für Deine Mitteilung,

Du hast ja auch eine bemerkenswerte Leidenshistorie. 

Du klagst über die fehlende Bereitschaft Deiner KK zur Kostenübernahme des PSMA-PET-CT. Übernimmt sie etwa die viel höheren Kosten von CyberKnife?

Gruß
Henry

----------


## flüstermann

als ich in der UNi-Klinik dieses Thema ansprach (Kostenübernahme der PSMA-PET/CT), sagten diese, das sie die Untersuchung aus medizinischer Sich anordnen und auch durchführen lassen dürfen ohne das die KK was machen kann!
Uniso die Aussage vom CyberKnife: wir haben Vertrag mit den Kassen und dürfen diese Behandlung abrechnen!

Somit interessiert mich dies nicht mehr und auch der MdK kriegt so eine Stellungsnahme. Sollen diese sich mit der Uni-Kliniik oder CyberKnife auseinandersetzen, wegen der Kosten!

Und bzgl. meiner Leidenshistorie: momentan plagt mich diese PNP dermaßen, das ich mich nur noch mit Rollator fortbewege. Auch die Arme und Hände zucken unkontrolliert. Abhilfe bisher nur durch das Tens-Gerät, was aber immer kürzere Abstände zwischen den Anwendungen benötigt (mittlerweile täglich, damit ich einigermaßen Kontrolle über meine Bewegungsapperate habe).

lg
PNP= PolyNeuroPathie, bei mir bedingt durch die Diabetes (Typ II), welche bei mir sehr schnell ansteigt.

----------


## ursus47

> momentan plagt mich diese PNP dermaßen, das ich mich nur noch mit Rollator fortbewege. 
> PNP= PolyNeuroPathie, bei mir bedingt durch die Diabetes (Typ II), welche bei mir sehr schnell ansteigt.


Hallo Flüstermann, mein Bruder leidet auch an PNP. Darf ich fragen welche Medis zu nimmst?
Ich könnte vielleicht meinem Bruder dann einen Tipp geben.
Danke Gruss Urs

----------


## Georg_

"Zwei dieser Goldmarker waren so unglücklich gesetzt, das sie genau auf  der radialen Bahn der Protonenstrahlanlage sich befanden. So bildeten  die Goldkörner einen Bestrahlungschatten, welchen das Bestrahlungsgerät -  das nur radial bestrahlen konnte- nicht abdecken konnte. Auf  mitgebrachten Bestrahlungsbildern auch zu ersehen, insofern man darauf  aufmerksam gemacht wurde."

Ich finde es sehr beeindruckend, dass Prof Muacevic das festgestellt hat!

----------


## MartinWK

Harald, das ist ein klarer Fall von "Kunstfehler". Ich verstehe, dass du momentan anderes im Kopf hast, aber du solltest das binnen 3 Jahren verfolgen. Die Insolvenz des RPTC spielt erstmal keine Rolle, denn die Ärzte haften; vermutlich existiert auch eine entsprechende Versicherung.

----------


## flüstermann

@ Urs,
Gabapentin 800mg, Pramipexol 0,088mg und Pregabalin 75mg, das sind die drei, wobei ich Pregabalin absetzen sollte, jedoch dann nicht mehr schlafen konnte, also weitergenommen.
Da ich mit Gabapentin mich noch steigern soll, weiß ich nicht, ob und wie ich schon im Wirkbereich bin, sprich, ob mein Zittern evtl. besser wird (damit meine ich weniger).

@ Georg,
mein Arzt hieß Dr. Haidenberger. Ob Prof. Muaceviv überhaupt mein PSMA-PET/CT anschaute, weiß ich nicht. Dr. Haidenberger erschien aber sehr "potent" und strahlte sehr viel Kompetenz aus (und das obwohl seine "Fahne" durchaus einer Frau Paroli geboten hätte ;-) )
Weiß einer von euch, wie man diese CD überhaupt richtig anschaut? ich sehe da so viel leuchten, das einem Angst und Bange wird/werden kann.

@ MartinWK,
daran habe ich nicht gedacht, daher danke, werde mich mal kundig machen, ob und was es "bringen" kann.

lg

----------


## ursus47

> @ Urs,
> Gabapentin 800mg, Pramipexol 0,088mg und Pregabalin 75mg, das sind die drei, wobei ich Pregabalin absetzen sollte, jedoch dann nicht mehr schlafen konnte, also weitergenommen.
> Da ich mit Gabapentin mich noch steigern soll, weiß ich nicht, ob und wie ich schon im Wirkbereich bin, sprich, ob mein Zittern evtl. besser wird (damit meine ich weniger).
> lg


Danke Harald, ich werde das so an mein Bruder weitergeben.
Urs

----------


## Georg_

@Harald:
"Weiß einer von euch, wie man diese CD überhaupt richtig anschaut?"

Ich warte auf den schriftlichen Bericht und versuche dann die darin genannten Punkte wiederzufinden. Man kann die CD nach Hause tragen, aber viel anfangen kann man damit nicht. Bei Lymphknotenmetastasen zeigen sich kleine, schwarze Punkte auf der Ganzkörperansicht.

----------


## adam 60

Hallo Georg,



> Weiß einer von euch, wie man diese CD überhaupt richtig anschaut?"


das ist wohl schwierig als Laie  da was rauszulesen,selbst der Urologe interessiert sich nicht dafür.
Gruß
Adam

----------


## ursus47

> @Harald:
> "Weiß einer von euch, wie man diese CD überhaupt richtig anschaut?"
> 
> Ich warte auf den schriftlichen Bericht und versuche dann die darin genannten Punkte wiederzufinden. Man kann die CD nach Hause tragen, aber viel anfangen kann man damit nicht. Bei Lymphknotenmetastasen zeigen sich kleine, schwarze Punkte auf der Ganzkörperansicht.


ist das die CD vom PSMA PET/CT ?
Da solltest Du die Metastasen sofern welche da sind gut sehen.

----------


## buschreiter

> Hallo Georg,
> 
> das ist wohl schwierig als Laie  da was rauszulesen,selbst der Urologe interessiert sich nicht dafür.
> Gruß
> Adam


So ist das, ich war auch sehr davon überzeugt, mir mit dem mitgelieferten Viewer einen Überblick verschaffen zu können. Daraus wurde aber nix, weil einem schlicht und ergreifend das Wissen fehlt. leuchtende Speicheldrüsen, leuchtende Blase, leuchtendes Irgendetwas... davon sollte man sich als Laie nicht beunruhigen lassen. Das geht einem Urologen idR auch nicht anders, weshalb er nur den Bericht liest und bewertet. Meine Bilder, die ich vorbildlich immer dabei hatte, haben schlicht und ergreifend niemanden interessiert...
VG Achim

----------


## Stefan1

Moins,

beim PSMA-PET-CT in Berlin habe ich sofort im anschluß bei der Besprechung von jeder einzelnen Metastase ein Bild bekommen.

----------


## Stefan1

> Meine Bilder, die ich vorbildlich immer dabei hatte, haben schlicht und ergreifend niemanden interessiert...
> VG Achim


. . . ging mir genauso, nur der Strahlentherapeut der konnte mit der CD etwas anfangen.

----------


## Trekker

Zur CD: Ich habe mir meine heute geholt und einem Orthopäden vorgelegt. Ich hoffte, er könne mir daraus herauslesen, weshalb mir meine linke Schulter bereits seit einigen Wochen bei bestimmten Bewegungen schmerzt. Der hat sie nicht einmal sehen wollen, statt dessen wollte er eine Röntgenaufnahme und dann ggf. noch ein MRT machen. Da die Schmerzen relativ erträglich sind, und er bei seiner Untersuchung auch nichts bedeutsames feststellen konnte, erklärte ich ihm, dass ich momentan größere Baustellen habe und die Sache mit dem Röntgen und/oder MRT vorläufig bleiben lasse.

Da meine Frage ganz weit nach hinten gerutscht ist, möchte ich sie noch einmal vorschieben.


> Nun hat mir erst heute mein Hausarzt geraten, ich  solle das nahe dem Rektum gelegene Rezidiv per HIFU beseitigen lassen,  bzw. mir auf jeden Fall eine Zweitmeinung bezüglich HIFU in Heidelberg  holen. Die Gefahr von Nebenwirkungen (Darmdurchbruch) bei der  Bestrahlung sei einfach zu groß.

----------


## Georg_

Hallo Trekker,

ich habe mir Dein Profil angesehen, da steht nicht von einem PSMA PET/CT oder einer sonstigen bildgebenden Untersuchung. Woher weißt Du wo Dein Rezidiv ist bzw. dass es in der Nähe des Darms liegt?

Georg

----------


## Tom1965

> @ Georg,
> mein Arzt hieß Dr. Haidenberger. Ob Prof. Muaceviv überhaupt mein PSMA-PET/CT anschaute, weiß ich nicht. Dr. Haidenberger erschien aber sehr "potent" und strahlte sehr viel Kompetenz aus (und das obwohl seine "Fahne" durchaus einer Frau Paroli geboten hätte ;-) )
> Weiß einer von euch, wie man diese CD überhaupt richtig anschaut? ich sehe da so viel leuchten, das einem Angst und Bange wird/werden kann.
> 
> @ MartinWK,
> daran habe ich nicht gedacht, daher danke, werde mich mal kundig machen, ob und was es "bringen" kann.
> 
> lg


Den kenne ich auch. War bei meinem Termin nicht so gut aufs RPTC zu sprechen. War selbst 3 Jahre dort und plötzlich war es raus???

*2010  2013*
Rinecker Proton Therapy Center München, Deutschland
Erwerb der Protonenfachkunde, Chefarzt und Leiter der Klinik I 

VG Tom

----------


## ursus47

Also jetzt bin ich von euch Experten etwas enttäuscht.
Ich habe mein Bericht genommen:

Intensive Nuklidanreicherung in der Prostata, betont rechts basal bis apexnah ( 4/224-239). (das sieht man ganz deutlich) 
Muskuloskelettal: Mehrere deutliche, fokale Nuklidanreicherungen ossar ohne eindeutiges CT-Korrelat, exemplarisch HWK 1 rechts (4/46), Processus spinosus HWK 2 (4/47), 3. Rippe rechts lateral (4/56), 6. Rippe links (4/85), BWK 7 rechts (4/87), 5. Rippe links ventral (4/98), Os ileum rechts (4/177 und 184), Os ileum links (4/187).

Und habe auf der CD jede Knochenmetastase gefunden. Nur die befallenen Lymphknoten leider nicht.

Ich habe von jeder Metastase ein Bild mit Markierung gespeichert.
Nur weiss ich nicht wie ich so ein Bild als jpg hier reinbringe
Aber muss ja auch nicht sein schönen Abend alleseits

----------


## Trekker

> ich habe mir Dein Profil angesehen, da steht nicht von einem PSMA PET/CT oder einer sonstigen bildgebenden Untersuchung. Woher weißt Du wo Dein Rezidiv ist bzw. dass es in der Nähe des Darms liegt?


Das habe ich in den Beiträgen #44 und #53 erwähnt. Leider wird der Thread durch viele andere Beiträge bezüglich meiner Fragen immer unübersichtlicher. Von daher hast Du recht mit Profil. Ich werde es gelegentlich auf den laufenden bringen. Man kann ja schließlich nicht erwarten, dass Antwortende sich durch die ganzen Beiträge lesen sollen. 

Ich genieße gerade literweise Abführmittel, damit der Gastroenterologe morgen bei einer Darmspiegelung abklären kann, wie gut Nachbarschaft von Rezidiv und Darm sind.

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Urs,



> Ich habe von jeder Metastase ein Bild mit Markierung gespeichert.
> Nur weiss ich nicht wie ich so ein Bild als jpg hier reinbringe
> Aber muss ja auch nicht sein schönen Abend alleseits



Das Viewer-Bild der CD lässt sich nicht einfach konvertieren. Da würde nur ein Screenshot helfen: "Tastatur-Druck; ein Grafikprogramm öffnen (z.B. *IrfanView*) - Bearbeiten - einfügen und als JPG speichern!"
 Das Hochladen von Bildern, PDF etc. geht z.B. mit *PICR*.

Gruß Heribert

----------


## Georg_

Henry,

ich habe den Beitrag #44 gelesen. Ich nehme an, das darin angesprochene PET/CT war ein PSMA PET/CT. Jedenfalls versucht man bei einer Bestrahlung immer möglichst weit vom Darm wegzubleiben um Schäden durch eine Bestrahlung zu vermeiden. Von daher kann ich es nur schwer glauben, dass man bereit ist das Rezidiv zu bestrahlen. Ich gebe Deinem Hausarzt Recht, die Bestrahlung solltest Du absagen. Da musst Du schon großes Glück haben, dass keine bleibenden Schäden entstehen.

Georg

----------


## MartinWK

Ich kann nicht verstehen, warum in einem Thread, der von einem Mitglied über seinen Fall eröffnet wurde, andere ihren Fall schildern/diskutieren oder um technischen Rat bitten und darauf statt per PN im Thread Antwort bekommen; selbst nachdem Henry schrieb "Leider wird der Thread durch viele andere Beiträge bezüglich meiner Fragen immer unübersichtlicher."
Es mangelt ein wenig an Forumsdisziplin.

----------


## MartinWK

> Jedenfalls versucht man bei einer Bestrahlung immer möglichst weit vom Darm wegzubleiben um Schäden durch eine Bestrahlung zu vermeiden.


Anatomisch stößt die Prostata an den Enddarm. Wie weit kann man da denn weg bleiben? Der einzige Weg, den ich kennne, ist die temporäre Unterspritzung mit einem Füllmittel. Wird das regelmäßig gemacht?

----------


## flüstermann

@MartinWK,

denke mal, das meine Beiträge eher zum Treat des Eröffners passen.

Und bezüglich des Unterspritzens: du meinst zwischen Prostata und Darm? Da kenne ich keinen, die Meisten arbeiten mit Kondomen, hat ja Knut Krüger bereits beschrieben und auch im RPTC wurde es so gehandhabt.
Und ja, das ist Problembelastet, auch ich hatte schon Blutungen deswegen.

lg

----------


## Georg_

Mir ist nicht klar welche Art von Rezidiv eigentlich vorliegt. Ist bei der Operation etwas Tumorgewebe zurückgeblieben das sich jetzt als Rezidiv zeigt? Liegt dieses nun in der Nähe des Darms? Oder handelt es sich um eine Lymphknotenmetastase, die in der Nähe des Darms liegt? 
Eine Bestahlung der Prostataloge bei einem PSA Wert von 0,73 ist an sich zu spät, die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass dies zu einem dauerhaft niedrigen PSA Wert führt ist unter 50%, soweit jedenfalls die Statistik.

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Martin,



> Ich kann nicht verstehen, warum in einem Thread, der von einem Mitglied über seinen Fall eröffnet wurde, andere ihren Fall schildern/diskutieren oder um technischen Rat bitten und darauf statt per PN im Thread Antwort bekommen; selbst nachdem Henry schrieb "Leider wird der Thread durch viele andere Beiträge bezüglich meiner Fragen immer unübersichtlicher."
> Es mangelt ein wenig an Forumsdisziplin.


das ist eine nicht auszurottende Unsitte. Manchmal greife ich ja ein und verschiebe solche Irrläufer in eigene threads, aber nicht immer habe ich Zeit und Lust dazu.

Ralf

----------


## RalfDm

> Anatomisch stößt die Prostata an den Enddarm. Wie weit kann man da denn weg bleiben? Der einzige Weg, den ich kennne, ist die temporäre Unterspritzung mit einem Füllmittel. Wird das regelmäßig gemacht?


Das ist das SpaceOAR®-Hydrogel (siehe auch Abschnitt 8.2.9 im Basiswissen). Es wird in Deutschland nur von wenigen Kliniken angeboten. Die Anwendung muss vom Patienten selbst bezahlt werden (etwa 2.300,- €), wird deshalb _nicht_ regelmäßig gemacht und kann natürlich nur funktionieren, wenn die Prostata noch vorhanden ist.

Ralf

----------


## Trekker

Danke, dass ihr vermehrt auf meine Fragen eingegangen seid. Der Gastroenterologe hat vom Darm aus erfreulicherweise nichts von einem Rezidiv erkennen können. Er meinte, dass man dies ggf. über ein MRT feststellen könne. Dann frage ich mich aber schon, warum ich auf Wunsch des Strahlentherapeuten eine Endosonografie machen sollte? 




> Mir ist nicht klar welche Art von Rezidiv eigentlich vorliegt. Ist bei der Operation etwas Tumorgewebe zurückgeblieben das sich jetzt als Rezidiv zeigt? Liegt dieses nun in der Nähe des Darms? Oder handelt es sich um eine Lymphknotenmetastase, die in der Nähe des Darms liegt?


 Laut Bericht des Radiologen handelt sich um eine am Unterrand der vormaligen Protataloge befindliche, kleinkontige, weichteildichte Herdläsion mit Kontakt zur rechtsseitigen Vorderwand des Rektums mit einem Durchmesser von ca. 1 cm und deutlich erhöhter PSMA_Aufnahme (SUV max 10,5).




> Eine Bestahlung der Prostataloge bei einem PSA Wert von 0,73 ist an sich zu spät, die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass dies zu einem dauerhaft niedrigen PSA Wert führt ist unter 50%, soweit jedenfalls die Statistik.


Mit der Erkenntnis aus den hiesigen Beiträgen, dass man mittels PSMA-PET-CT bereits ab 0,2 ng/ml etwas erkennen könne, habe ich meine Urologen konfrontiert. Doch der ist immer noch der Meinung (statistische Mehrheit der Fälle), man könne den PSA-Wert bedenkenlos bis > 1,0 ng/mL ansteigen lassen. 

Nachdem der Radiologe in seiner Beurteilung schreibt, dass 

- ein dringender Verdacht auf ein Lokalrezidiv des PCA am rechtsseitigen Unterrand der vormaligen Protataloge (mit Kontakt zur rechtsseitigen Vorderwand des Rektums/Sphinkters) besteht und 
- kein Anhalt für ein Vorliegen von lokoregionären Lymphkontenmetastasen und auch kein Hinweis auf ein Vorliegen von Fernmetastasen vorliegt,

hoffe ich immer noch auf eine kurative Heilung bzw. auf eine lang anhaltende Verhinderung der Streuung von Metastasen. Allerdings will ich mich erst dann dem Rat (zur IMRT) der behandelden Ärzte beugen, wenn ich bessere Alternativen ausschließen kann. 

Mein Hausarzt hat z. B. HIFU genannt, welches ich im Ratgeber finde, wie auch etwas zu Cyber- und NanoKnife. Nach der Beschreibung im Ratgeber wäre  HIFU doch bestens geeignet:


> 8.4.1 Hochintensiver fokussierter Ultraschall (HIFU)Bei diesem Verfahren wird ein starker Ultraschallsender in Form einer Sonde in den Enddarm eingeführt. Die Ultraschallwellen (ihre Frequenz ist etwa 5 MHz) werden fokussiert, die Prostata wird mit dieser gebündelten Schallwelle wie beim Aufbau eines Fernsehbildes Zeile für Zeile abgetastet (gescannt), und das Gewebe wird dabei durch die Ultraschallenergie verschmort (agglutiniert = verbacken) und zerstört.


 Inwieweit dies auch für Rezidive möglich ist, konnte ich leider nicht herauslesen. Das das meinige in direkter Nähe zum Enddarm lagert, sollte es m. E. für eine solche Behandlung gut geeignet sein?

----------


## Georg_

Henry,

eine Bestrahlung der Prostataloge, wenn man noch keine Tumorherde erkennen kann und nur der PSA Wert steigt, lässt sich meist ohne große Nebenwirkungen durchführen. Ich glaube aber, dass der Strahlentherapeut in deinem Fall eine punktuell erhöhte Dosis auf den sichtbaren Tumorherd geben will. Durch die Nähe zum Darm ist das "knifflig" und kann eben den Darm schädigen. Daher werden jetzt diese Untersuchungen angesetzt.

Ansonsten sind alle möglichen Rezidivbehandlungen mit einem deutlichen Risiko von Nebenwirkungen verbunden. Aus Sicht der Nebenwirkungen "Käse". Es bleibt dir dann nur sich von allen Ärzten, die eine solche Behandlung anbieten, beraten zu lassen und dann eine Entscheidung zu treffen. Die Therapien bieten eine "kurative Chance", aber eben auch ein hohe Chance von bleibenden Nebenwirkungen. Ich kann alle Möglichkeiten jetzt hier nicht durchdiskutieren, sie werden im Basiswissen besprochen.

Du musst keine große Sorge haben, dass der Tumor von diesem Rezidiv aus streut. Der Primärtumor in der Prostata streut, aber es ist generell unklar in wie weit ein solcher kleiner Tumorherd streut. Wenn er dies tut, werden erst in geschätzt fünf Jahren sichtbare Metastasen daraus entstehen.

Georg

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Trekker,



> Inwieweit dies auch für Rezidive möglich ist, konnte ich leider nicht herauslesen. Das das meinige in direkter Nähe zum Enddarm lagert, sollte es m. E. für eine solche Behandlung gut geeignet sein?


da gibt's auch nichts herauszulesen. Die HIFU ist als Primärtherapie konzipiert. Sie _kann_ als Sekundärtherapie eingesetzt werden, wenn die Prostata primär mit Bestrahlung, HIFU oder (kommt kaum vor) Kryotherapie behandelt wurde, denn dann ist sie im Prinzip noch vorhanden, aber eben als vorbehandelter Gewebeklumpen, in dem man per PSMA-PET/CT die noch aktiven Krebsherde bestimmen muss, dann kann man sie evtl. mit HIFU nachbehandeln. Dass Rezidive in der Prostataloge nach RPE mit HIFU behandelt werden, habe ich noch nicht gehört.

Ralf

----------


## Georg_

Prof. Schostak bewirbt in dieser Broschüre die HIFU als Zweitbehandlung nach Operation. Er erwähnt dabei aber auch die Behandlung von Fisteln, also durch HIFU entstehenden Löchern im Darm: "Dabei  wird  ein  vorübergehender  künstlicher Darmausgang für 6 - 12 Monate angelegt, der nach Ausheilung der Verbindung wieder verschlossen werden kann." Ich halte die HIFU daher nicht für problemlos anwendbar.

http://urologie.med.uni-magdeburg.de...eb-p-64636.pdf

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Hallo Georg,

den Link von Prof. Schostak hatte ich für Henry schon im Beitrag Nr. 14 zu diesem thread eingestellt.

----------


## Trekker

> Hallo Georg,
> 
> den Link von Prof. Schostak hatte ich für Henry schon im Beitrag Nr. 14 zu diesem thread eingestellt.


Trotzdem gut, dass er den Beitrag noch einmal verlinkt hat. Ich hatte ihn zwar bereits aus Deiner Verlinkung heraus auf meinem Rechner abgespeichert, aber im Augenblick nicht bedacht, dass dort auch etwas über HIFU stehen könnte. Und in der Tat, dort ist es recht gut beschrieben, offensichtlich auch für Rezidive in der Prostataloge geeignet. Nachfolgend zwei Beispiele:




> Die  neueste  HIFU-Generation  zur  Behandlung  von  Prostatakrebs  ist das Focal  One®,  ebenfalls  von  der  Firma  EDAP TMS.  Es  besteht  nur aus dem Bedienpult, in das die Behandlungssonde integriert ist. Der Patient liegt auf einem Operationstisch, der fest mit dem Be dienpult verbunden  wird.  Focal  One®  kann  Magnet-Resonanz-Tomographie-bilder  und  3D-Biopsiebilder  einlesen  und  diese  mit  den  Ultra-schallbildern   des Focal   One®   "ver-schmelzen"   (ela-stische  Fusion),  so dass eine genauere Diagnostik möglich ist. Außerdem ermöglicht die sogenannte  "dyna-mische   Fokussie-rung"   der   Focal One®-Behand-lungssonde,   dass jeder     beliebige Teilbereich der Prostata behandelt werden kann.


und



> 11.1 Voraussetzungen für eine HIFU-Zweitbehandlung
> 
> Eine HIFU-Therapie als Zweitbehandlung wird in der Regel nur durchgeführt,  wenn  das  Rezidiv  durch  eine  Biopsie  sicher  nachgewiesen worden ist. Gleichzeitig sollte eine Streuung des Krebses (Metastasierung)  mit  an  Sicherheit  grenzender  Wahrscheinlichkeit  ausgeschlos-sen  sein,  zum  Beispiel  durch  ein  Knochenszintigramm  oder  eine Computer-Tomographie  (CT)  oder  eine  Magnet-Resonanz-Tomogra-phie (MRT).Bei der HIFU-Therapie wird der Bereich der Prostata, der sich unmittelbar am Schließmuskel befindet, immer von der Behandlung ausgespart,  um  den  Schließmuskel  zu  schonen.  Im  Falle  einer  Zweitbehandlung  beträgt  diese  Sicherheitszone  mindestens  6  Millimeter. Sollte sich das Rezidiv in diesem Bereich befinden, so wäre dies ein Ausschlusskriterium für die HIFU. Es ist deshalb wichtig, dass im Rahmen  der  Voruntersuchungen  auch  festgestellt  wird,  wo  sich  der Tumor innerhalb der Prostata befindet


Da ich mich erst jetzt (auch aus Enttäuschung über meine bisherigen Urologen) selbst mehr informieren will, sehe ich teilweise keinen Wald vor lauter Bäumen. Vor daher bin ich euch sehr dankbar über die Hilfestellung.

Gruß
Henry

----------


## Trekker

> Du musst keine große Sorge haben, dass der Tumor  von diesem Rezidiv aus streut. Der Primärtumor in der Prostata streut,  aber es ist generell unklar in wie weit ein solcher kleiner Tumorherd  streut. Wenn er dies tut, werden erst in geschätzt fünf Jahren sichtbare  Metastasen daraus entstehen.


Danke für den Zuspruch. Diese  Aussage und die des Gastroenterologen am heutigen Vormittag bringen meinen mittlerweile gestiegenen Blutdruck hoffentlich wieder etwas herunter.



> Prof. Schostak bewirbt in dieser Broschüre die HIFU als Zweitbehandlung nach Operation. Er erwähnt dabei aber auch die Behandlung von Fisteln, also durch HIFU entstehenden Löchern im Darm: "Dabei  wird  ein  vorübergehender  künstlicher Darmausgang für 6 - 12 Monate angelegt, der nach Ausheilung der Verbindung wieder verschlossen werden kann." Ich halte die HIFU daher nicht für problemlos anwendbar.


Ich denke, dass dies in erster Linie für die Behandlung einer noch vorhandenen Prostata gilt. In meinem Fall ist das relativ kleine Rezidiv hoffentlich so weit von der Harnröhre entfernt, dass es von dem HIFU-Gerät gut fokussiert werden kann.

----------


## MartinWK

Danke, Ralf, für den Link und den Hinweis auf die bei Henry fehlende Prostata.
Somit bleibt meine Frage an Georg bestehen. Eine Bestrahlung der Loge bestrahlt den Bereich, in dem die Prostata einmal gewesen ist. Dieser grenzt also an den Darm an. Wie sieht denn dann eine Logenbestrahlung aus, die "immer möglichst weit vom Darm" wegbleibt?

----------


## Georg_

Die Strahlentherapeuten versuchen immer möglichst weit vom Darm wegzubleiben - wenn es denn geht. Als ich das schrieb bezog ich mich nicht auf eine Logenbestrahlung sondern dachte an eine Metastase in der Nähe des Darms. Henry hatte da noch nicht angegeben ob das Rezidiv eine Metastase oder Tumorgewebe in der Prostataloge ist. Ich hatte dann anschließend in Beitrag #78 danach gefragt.

----------


## MartinWK

Eine Nichtbehandlung der eindeutig zuviel PSMA exprimierenden Stelle kommt nur in Frage, wenn eine Biopsie Gleason 6 festgestellt hat. Selbst dann können aber übersehene Gleason-4-Anteile vorhanden sein, aufgrund der ursprünglichen Diagnose. Vor einer Bestrahlung oder HiFU würde ich das PCa ohnehin durch eine Biopsie verifizieren lassen. Ich würde allerdings keine dieser Therapien wählen, sondern eine IRE, die bezüglich Harnröhre und Sphincter schonender ist, und ich würde mir dann die Biopsie sparen. Eine IRE kriegt man nur leider nicht so ohne Weiteres erstattet.

----------


## Georg_

Martin, so weit mir bekannt, wird die IRE überhaupt nicht von der Krankenkasse bezahlt. Und nachdem, wie es LowRoad und Elvis ergangen ist, würde ich keine Rezidivbehandlung mit IRE mehr wagen. LowRoad meinte, er hätte wohl besser eine Kryotherapie machen lassen.
https://www.prostatakrebs-bps.de/med...ten-generation

----------


## MartinWK

Georg, LowRoad und Elvis haben eine Salvage nach Strahlentherapie gemacht, nicht nach Prostatektomie. Aber auch da scheinen sie nicht repräsentativ zu sein. In Australien wurde die IRE seit 2013 an 330 Patienten angewendet und es erfolgte ein sorgfältiges Followup:
https://www.phillipstricker.com.au/y.../nanoknife-ire
_"0% ongoing incontinence. Less than 10% erectile dysfunction."_
Das Patientenkollektiv ist etwas weiter gefaßt als die Richtlinien für fokale Therapien in Europa es vorsehen. So werden auch kleine Gleason 4+4 zugelassen.

Am meisten geforscht hat dazu Phillip Stricker, ein anerkannter hochkarätiger Urologe:
https://www.phillipstricker.com.au/a...rriculum-vitae
Seine Erfahrungen mit Salvage waren positiv, wie im ersten Link beschrieben. Details dazu hier:
https://www.eu-openscience.europeanu...758-4/abstract
Dabei wurde "pad-free continence" bei 17 von 23 Patienten nach 6 Monaten erreicht. Allerdings waren das höchstens Gleason 7a bei Erstdiagnose, auf Elvis träfe das zu, LowRoad ist höher.
Er hat daher 2017 die FIRE-Studie aufgelegt: Salvage nach Strahlentherapie
https://pathfinderregister.com.au/re...e-pilot-study/

Es gibt bisher keine vergleichbaren Zahlen zur Salvage nach Prostatektomie. Stehling nennt in seiner Publikation von 2019 _"Prostate cancer treatment with Irreversible Electroporation (IRE): Safety, efficacy and clinical experience in 471 treatments"_ 16 Fälle, die nach RPE behandelt wurden, ohne Details zu beschreiben. Stehling hat hauptsächlich high risk behandelt, und das Followup ist nicht mit Australien zu vergleichen.

Wenn bei der Salvage-IRE die Harnröhre eingeschlossen wird ist das Urothel danach zerstört und muss sich neu bilden. Ein ähnlicher Prozeß findet nach der RPE in der Anamostose statt: auch diese wird neu ausgekleidet. Dabei gibt es gelegentlich Komplikationen, der Heilungsprozeß dauert lange oder wird entzündlich - Gene und Komorbidität (z.B. Diabetes) spielen eine Rolle. Ein wenig schützt immer der Katheter. Entsprechend wird es auch nach IRE manchmal Probleme geben. Eine nach Strahlentherapie vorgeschädigte Harnröhre gibt vermutlich eine schlechtere Startposition als eine nach RPE präparierte, insgesamt aber noch gesunde. Insoweit wären für Salvage nach RPE bessere Ergebnisse als nach Strahlentherapie zu erwarten.

----------


## Trekker

> Eine Nichtbehandlung der eindeutig zuviel PSMA exprimierenden Stelle kommt nur in Frage, wenn eine Biopsie Gleason 6 festgestellt hat. Selbst dann können aber übersehene Gleason-4-Anteile vorhanden sein, aufgrund der ursprünglichen Diagnose. Vor einer Bestrahlung oder HiFU würde ich das PCa ohnehin durch eine Biopsie verifizieren lassen. Ich würde allerdings keine dieser Therapien wählen, sondern eine IRE, die bezüglich Harnröhre und Sphincter schonender ist, und ich würde mir dann die Biopsie sparen. Eine IRE kriegt man nur leider nicht so ohne Weiteres erstattet.


Sind Harnröhre und Sphincter in meinem Fall aufgrund der Lage "eine am Unterrand der vormaligen Protataloge befindliche, kleinkontige,  weichteildichte Herdläsion mit Kontakt zur rechtsseitigen Vorderwand des  Rektums mit einem Durchmesser von ca. 1 cm" betroffen?



> Eine IRE kriegt man nur  leider nicht so ohne Weiteres erstattet.


Das ist wohl wahr. Auf meine erste über die Homepage in Offenbach durchgeführte Kontaktanfrage kam keine Reaktion. Als ich eine Woche später anrief, hat mir eine Dame die Sache etwas erklärt. Sie meinte, dass Nadeln (vermutlich vernetzt) um das Rezidiv herum gesteckt werden um dieses mit Stromimpulsen zu zerstören. Als ich wissen wollte, wie diese Nadeln um ein mehr oder weniger rundes Gebilde im gleichen Abstand herum platziert werden können, war sie etwas überfordert  und verwies auf die weiteren Seiten. Die anfallenden Kosten bezifferte sie auf 17.000 bis 19.000 .

In der Magdeburger Broschüre steht folgende:


> Bei der HIFU-Therapie wird der Bereich der Prostata, der sich unmittelbar am Schließmuskel befindet, immer von der Behandlung ausgespart, um den Schließmuskel zu schonen. Im Falle einer Zweitbehandlung beträgt diese Sicherheitszone mindestens 6 Millimeter. Sollte sich das Rezidiv in diesem Bereich befinden, so wäre dies ein Ausschlusskriterium für die HIFU.


Hier frage ich mich, welcher Schließmuskel gemeint ist?

----------


## MartinWK

Ob die Harnröhre einbezogen werden muß kann man nur aufgrund der Bildgebung sagen; eventuell ist ein MRT erforrderlich, weil das CT Weichteile nicht genau genug abbildet.

Die Nadeln (=Elektroden) werden nicht im gleichen Abstand platziert, sondern so, dass das elektrische Feld in dem gewünschten Bereich ausreichend stark ist, um die Zellwände dauerhaft zu perforieren. Das wird vorher berechnet, ggfs. werden die Positionen während der Behandlung angepaßt. Ist hier erklärt: https://vitusprostate.com/de/wissens...ung/nanoknife/
Auch einige andere Kliniken bieten IRE an, so die Charité oder Regensburg oder Essen. Eventuell kommt man da günstiger weg.
Siehe dazu auch (weiter unten) https://www.vitalicum-urologie.de/ra...irreversiblen/

Die Muskeln im unteren Becken sind ein zusammenhängendes Geflecht. Egal was für einen Muskel die meinen - das Abstandsgebot gilt natürlich auch für den am Rektum.

----------


## Trekker

> Ob die Harnröhre einbezogen werden muß kann man nur aufgrund der Bildgebung sagen; eventuell ist ein MRT erforrderlich, weil das CT Weichteile nicht genau genug abbildet.


Nach Aussage des Radiologen wird die gesamte Loge (mit Photonen) bestrahlt. Wobei der Schwerpunkt auf die betroffene Ecke gelegt wird.

Ich weiß, dass hier viele auf die moderneren Methoden setzen, ich weiß aber auch, dass die herkömmliche Bestrahlung sehr vielen geholfen hat und mein Bestraahler damit große Erfahrung hat.

Noch bin ich stark verunsichert und benötige für mein weiteres Vorgehen überzeugende Infos.

----------


## MartinWK

"Schwerpunkt" heißt, dass das übrige Gebiet mit minderer Dosis behandelt wird. Falls darin Krebszellen sind ist nicht sicher, ob diese schnell vernichtet werden oder in Arrest gehen und überwintern (mit folgender Strahlenresistenz, siehe auch https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...e-Cancer-Cells ). Bei den weniger enarteten Zellen klappt dies wohl eher - nur sind die weniger gefährlich. Zeit gewinnt man in jedem Fall. Strahlenschäden sind halt gegenzurechnen.

Ob eine Bestrahlung der ungenau definierten "Loge" auf Verdacht noch zeitgemäß ist, wenn aufgrund moderner Bildgebung (MpMRT, PSMA PET/CT) eine genaue Lokalisation möglich ist, die zudem mit moderner hochpräziser Bestrahlung behandelt werden kann, ist eine weitere Frage.

----------


## Niko52

Ich versuche, meine Sicht der Dinge zu erklären:

Wenn dein Urologe sehr vorsichtig wäre, hätte er dich Anfang 2018 zur Salvage-RT geschickt. Es wäre dann die Prostataloge "blind" bestrahlt worden. Er hat aber bei dir anscheinend ein low risk rezidiv vermutet (1. PSA-Verdopplungszeit nach RPE > 10 Monate; 2. Auftreten des PSA-Rezidivs mehr als zwei Jahre nach RPE; 3. primärer Gleason-Score < 8) und deswegen zunächst abgewartet.

Wenn er streng nach Leitlinien handeln würde, hätte er dich im Sommer/Herbst 2019 zur Salvage-Bestrahlug überwiesen, das soll ja bei PSA<0,5 ng/ml geschehen.

Nun sind noch einige Monate vergangen, dein PSA ist weiter angestiegen, aber immer noch deutlich unter 1,0 ng/ml und es ist ein Lokalrezidiv nachgewiesen worden.

Ich an deiner Stelle würde mich auch jetzt mit bildgeführter IMRT bestrahlen lassen. Für den zusätzlichen "Schuss" für das Rezidiv würde ich frage ob eine stereotaktische Bestrahlung, aufgrund der Nähe zum Dickdarm, nicht besser wäre.

Du erfüllst fast fast alle Vorausetzungen nicht nur für ein gutes Ergebnis sondern auch für eine Behandlung mit kurativem Ansatz:
 PSA-Wert vor SRT < 1 ng/ml;
 PSA-Anstiegsgeschwindigkeit vor SRT < 2 ng/ml/J;
 Intervall bis zum PSA-Rezidiv > 2-3 J;
 PSA-Verdopplungszeit nach Primärtherapie > 12 Mo;
 Gleason-Score < 8;
 keine Samenblasen- oder Lymphknotenbeteiligung;
 R1-Resektion.

Und die Ergebnisse sind kaum schlechter als wenn du dich bei einem PSA<0,5 ng/ml hättest bestrahlen lassen (http://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/17513807/

----------


## Trekker

> Ob eine Bestrahlung der ungenau definierten  "Loge" auf Verdacht noch zeitgemäß ist, wenn aufgrund moderner  Bildgebung (MpMRT, PSMA PET/CT) eine genaue Lokalisation möglich ist,  die zudem mit moderner hochpräziser Bestrahlung behandelt werden kann,  ist eine weitere Frage.


Dies sind auch meine Überlegungen. Der Arzt hat meine Bedenken analog zu Deiner Aussage: 


> "Schwerpunkt" heißt, dass das übrige Gebiet mit minderer Dosis behandelt  wird. Falls darin Krebszellen sind ist nicht sicher, ob diese schnell  vernichtet werden oder in Arrest gehen und überwintern (mit folgender  Strahlenresistenz, siehe auch https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...e-Cancer-Cells  ). Bei den weniger enarteten Zellen klappt dies wohl eher - nur sind  die weniger gefährlich. Zeit gewinnt man in jedem Fall. Strahlenschäden  sind halt gegenzurechnen.


entkräftet, indem er die gesamte Loge zu bestrahlen will. allerdings will er dabei das Wissen über den Standort des Rezidivs mitberücksichtigen.



> Ich an deiner Stelle würde mich auch jetzt mit  bildgeführter IMRT bestrahlen lassen. Für den zusätzlichen "Schuss" für  das Rezidiv würde ich frage ob eine stereotaktische Bestrahlung,  aufgrund der Nähe zum Dickdarm, nicht besser wäre.


Welche  Möglichkeiten einer stereotaktische Bestrahlung gibt es, bzw. sind  sinnvoll? 

Im übrigen: Danke für die präzise zusammengefasste Dokumentation meiner Situation.

----------


## Niko52

> ...
> Welche  Möglichkeiten einer stereotaktische Bestrahlung gibt es, bzw. sind  sinnvoll? 
> 
> Im übrigen: Danke für die präzise zusammengefasste Dokumentation meiner Situation.


Mit der stereotaktischen/Cyber-knife Behandlung erhoffe ich mir eine bessere Trefferquote des Lokalrezidivs.

----------


## flüstermann

Habe heute vom CyberKnife die schriftliche Diagnose bekommen:
Therapie: Cyberknife-Radiochirugie am 20.05.2020
             (CK 23000; Tumorvolumen 3,2cm³; D=21 Gy(70%))

Bin doch etwas erschrocken über diese Daten, kann die vielleicht jemand "übersetzen"?

lg

----------


## Georg_

Das scheint eine einmalige Bestrahlung mit der Dosis von 21 Gy zu sein. Die Größe des bestrahlten Tumors wurde mit 3,2 Kubikzentimeter berechnet.

----------


## rembert

Verzeiht mir, wenn ich hier mit meiner Frage reingrätsche.. Erstmal alles Gute für deine weitere Behandlung.
Zehn Jahre nach meiner rpe stehe ich jetzt bei 0,13 PSA und muss mich so langsam auch mit dem PetCT befassen.
Die DAK übernimmt die Kosten nicht und ich kann leider aufgrund einer zusätzliche Immunerkrankung seit 2 Jahren nicht mehr arbeiten.
Eine Bestrahlung würde ich daher lieber umgehen, da ich jetzt schon kaum noch das Bett verlassen kann.
Könnte mich jemand über die ungefähren Kosten aufklären ?
In Hannover wollte man vor knapp zwei Jahren rund 1500 Euro haben. 
Gibt es  das evtl. irgendwo etwas günstiger? Pet MRT dürfte ja wohl noch teurer sein.
Danke für eure Mühe und lieben Gruß
Rembert

----------


## Georg_

Zehn Jahre nach der RPE ein PSA Wert von 0,13 ist "kein Grund zur Besorgnis", über 0,2 muss es mindestens steigen. Das PSMA PET/CT dient ja zur Vorbereitung für eine Bestrahlung, wenn Du die nicht willst, welchen Zweck hat dann das PET/CT?

----------


## RalfDm

> Zehn Jahre nach der RPE ein PSA Wert von 0,13 ist "kein Grund zur Besorgnis", über 0,2 muss es mindestens steigen. Das PSMA PET/CT dient ja zur Vorbereitung für eine Bestrahlung, wenn Du die nicht willst, welchen Zweck hat dann das PET/CT?


Zumal eine PSMA-PET/CT bei einem PSA-Wert von 0,13 ng/ml wohl noch nichts anzeigen würde.

Ralf

----------


## rembert

Hallo Ralf und Georg,
es geht mir darum vor einer evtl. Bestrahlung, die ich nicht vor 0.5 in Betracht ziehen würde, ein Pet Ct zu machen, um vielleicht zu sehen, ob sich nicht ein Lymphknoten etc. in einem anderen Bereich als der Loge befindet. Dann wäre die Bestrahlung ja überflüssig und würde mir nur Nebenwirkungen einbringen.
Ist der Gedanke so abwegig ?
Falls die DAK sich quer stellt im Falle eines Falles, wüsste ich einfach nur über die Höhe der Kosten Bescheid.
Lieben Gruß
Rembert

----------


## buschreiter

Hallo Rembert,

Ich hatte das aus eben diesem Grund auch gemacht. Kosten 2015 in Aachen ca. 2.300 mit 2,3 fachen Satz, da PKV und Beihilfe das wundersamerweise übernommen haben. Ansonsten tun die sich mit vielen Dingen recht schwer...Ergebnis bei ungefähr PSA  0,2...nix

----------


## rembert

Mensch Buschreiter.. und schon fünf Jahre erfolgreich bestrahlt . Ist ja leider selten genug 

 Das freut mich zu lesen !!!!.

Warst ja sogar noch zwei Jahre jünger bei der Diagnose. 

Danke dir für deine Antwort !!!

----------


## Trekker

Nächste Woche habe ich bereits einen Termin zur Bestrahlungsplanung. Leider bin ich auf der Suche nach Alternativen noch nicht viel weiter gekommen. 

Mein letzter PSA-Wert vom 21.04.2020 lag bei 0,73 ng/nl und am 05.05. wurde mir schon mal eine 3-Monatsspritze mit Trenantone 1,25 mg verabreicht. Meint ihr ich kann aufgrund der HT diesen Termin noch einmal aufschieben?



Den Befundbericht meiner PSMA-PET-CT-Untersuchung habe ich in mein Profil eingepflegt.

----------


## MartinWK

Das ist doch ein sehr erfreulicher Befund.
Warum sollte man das bestrahlen? Sofort wirksam und langfristig schonender wäre vielleicht eine chirurgische Entfernung? Aufgrund des einfachen Zugangs bieten sich auch eine noch harmlosere Kryotherapie (wird hierzulande kaum gemacht) oder die bereits diskutierte IRE an. Da nun keine Loge zu behandeln ist sind die Voraussetzungen andere. Sollte der PSA danach nicht runtergehen kann man immer noch über eine Logenbestrahlung nachdenken.
Es muss ja nicht Stehling sein.
 Charité  https://radiologie.charite.de/interv...tatakarzinoms/
http://www.radiology-berlin.de/mitt-...-e475242b-05fd
Nürnberg  https://www.310klinik.com/irreversible-elektroporation/
Essen  https://kem-med.com/kompetenz-in-kli...-und-angebote/

----------


## Trekker

> Das ist doch ein sehr erfreulicher Befund.
> Warum sollte man das bestrahlen? Sofort wirksam und langfristig schonender wäre vielleicht eine chirurgische Entfernung? Aufgrund des einfachen Zugangs bieten sich auch eine noch harmlosere Kryotherapie (wird hierzulande kaum gemacht) oder die bereits diskutierte IRE an. Da nun keine Loge zu behandeln ist sind die Voraussetzungen andere. Sollte der PSA danach nicht runtergehen kann man immer noch über eine Logenbestrahlung nachdenken.
> Es muss ja nicht Stehling sein.
>  Charité  https://radiologie.charite.de/interv...tatakarzinoms/
> http://www.radiology-berlin.de/mitt-...-e475242b-05fd
> Nürnberg  https://www.310klinik.com/irreversible-elektroporation/
> Essen  https://kem-med.com/kompetenz-in-kli...-und-angebote/



Danke lieber Martin, Du machst mir immer Mut mit Deinen sehr guten Informationen. Bei der 310Klinik wird foglender Satz eingeblendet: "Wenn ein Tumor durch RFA oder MWA genauso gut behandelt werden kann wie  mit der IRE sollte diesen Verfahren der Vorrang gegeben werden, da diese  einfacher und schneller und teilweise ohne Vollnarkose erfolgen können." Ich kann mit den beiden Begriffen leider nicht anfangen.

Gruß Henry

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Henry,

bitte lies:

https://www.ukr.de/kliniken-institut...MWA_/index.php

Gruß Harald

----------


## MartinWK

Ich hahe keine Ahnung, ob dieser rektumsnahe Tumor mit RFA oder MWA behandelt werden kann. An diese Verfahren habe ich überhaupt nicht gedacht, da ich bei thermischen Verfahren mit mehr Problemen im Enddarm rechnete. Da muss man wohl in Nürnberg mal nachfragen.

----------


## Trekker

> Ich hahe keine Ahnung, ob dieser rektumsnahe Tumor mit RFA oder MWA behandelt werden kann. An diese Verfahren habe ich überhaupt nicht gedacht, da ich bei thermischen Verfahren mit mehr Problemen im Enddarm rechnete. Da muss man wohl in Nürnberg mal nachfragen.



In Nürnberg konnte man mir auf Anhieb nichts zu *IRE* sagen. Erst nach Rückfragen stellte sich heraus, dass der Arzt der dort in der Vergangenheit zuständig war, inzwischen wohl in Leipzig ist. Bei der Charite in Berlin sagte man mir, dass mit diesem Verfahren keine Rezidive nach einer RPE behandelt werden. Man könne es nur für Rezidive nach einer zuvor erfolgten Bestrahlung anwenden. 

Zur *HIFU* habe ich nach der Zusendung meiner Unterlagen 

- in Magdeburg mit einem sehr freundlichen und kompetenten Arzt gesprochen. Nach seiner Aussage macht Magdeburg zur Zeit keine Behandlungen mit HIFU und außerdem würde man damit
  auch keine Rezidive nach einer RPE behandeln. Auf meine Nachfrage nannte mir der Arzt  eine fokale Afterloading-Brachytherapie als Alternativbehandlung.
- von Heidelberg eine Einladung zu einem Beratungsgespräch bekommen. Hierbei fiel mir auf, dass mein Status als Selbstzahler für die Terminzusage Bedeutung hatte.

Ich habe mal im Netz recherchiert und bin zu dem Schluss gekommen, dass das Prostatazentrum in Berlin möglicherweise eine sehr gute Adresse ist. Dort werde ich morgen anfragen, ob sie auch ein lokales Rezidiv in der Prostataloge behandeln. Vorher habe ich allerdings noch einen Termin bei meinem Kardiologen, um abzuklären, welche meiner Baustellen die Größte ist.

----------


## Georg_

Dass Magdeburg keine Behandlungen mit HIFU macht, überrascht mich sehr. An sich hat Magdeburg in der Vergangenheit viel für die HIFU Therapie geworben. Und meiner Meinung nach auch aus diesem Grund sehr gegen die IRE geschossen, da man hier eine Konkurrenz sah. Offenbar ist man aber inzwischen mit den Ergebnissen der HIFU Therapie nicht zufrieden.

----------


## MartinWK

> Bei der Charite in Berlin sagte man mir, dass mit diesem Verfahren keine Rezidive nach einer RPE behandelt werden. Man könne es nur für Rezidive nach einer zuvor erfolgten Bestrahlung anwenden.


Man *will* es nur dafür anwenden, weil entweder das Können oder der Mut fehlen.

----------


## Georg_

Martin,

wahrscheinlich geht man bei der Charite davon aus, dass nach einer RPE eine Salvage-Bestrahlung sinnvoller ist. Daher diese Beratung.

Ich bin mir auch nicht sicher, ob diese rektumsnahe Metastase mit einer IRE sicher ohne Schädigung des Darms behandelt werden kann. Die IRE erfolgt ja unter Ultraschall-Kontrolle und damit kann man die Metastase nicht richtig erkennen, wenn überhaupt. Bei mir hatte Dr. Zapf die IRE von Metastasen abgelehnt, da er sie "nicht finden" würde.

Georg

----------


## Trekker

> wahrscheinlich geht man bei der Charite davon aus, dass nach einer RPE eine Salvage-Bestrahlung sinnvoller ist. Daher diese Beratung.


Den gleichen Rat bekam ich heute von Heidelberg. Beim Einholen einer Zweitmeinung wurde ich gestern von einem sehr jungen, aber auch sehr kompetenten Arzt beraten. Er war sehr sicher in seinen Antworten auf meine vielen Fragen. HIFU, IRE und selbst die in Magdeburg empfohlene Brachytherapie wären zu riskant, weil hochdosiert therapiert wird und Rektum sowie Schließmuskel gefährdet wären. Die vorgesehene Bestrahlung dagegen, wäre schonender.



> Ich bin mir auch nicht sicher, ob diese rektumsnahe Metastase mit einer IRE sicher ohne Schädigung des Darms behandelt werden kann. Die IRE erfolgt ja unter Ultraschall-Kontrolle und damit kann man die Metastase nicht richtig erkennen, wenn überhaupt. Bei mir hatte Dr. Zapf die IRE von Metastasen abgelehnt, da er sie "nicht finden" würde.


Dies Aussage deckt sich in etwa mit meinem gestrigen Beratungsergebnis.

----------


## MartinWK

> Ich bin mir auch nicht sicher, ob diese rektumsnahe Metastase mit einer IRE sicher ohne Schädigung des Darms behandelt werden kann. Die IRE erfolgt ja unter Ultraschall-Kontrolle und damit kann man die Metastase nicht richtig erkennen, wenn überhaupt. Bei mir hatte Dr. Zapf die IRE von Metastasen abgelehnt, da er sie "nicht finden" würde.Georg


Bei mir wurde jeweils das MRT-Bild mit dem US fusioniert - warum soll das rektumsnah nicht gehen? Es sollte genug sichtbare Strukturen in der Nähe geben, die mit dem MRT in Einklang gebracht werden können. Das ist dann kein 08/15 wie die Prostata-IRE und erfordert vielleicht mehr räumliches Vorstellungsvermögen. Mit dem Messer würde man mit großzügigem Sicherheitsrand schneiden, mit der IRE kann man das ebenso machen. Für Operationen im Bereich von Blutgefäßen (Enddarm) ist die IRE gut geeignet, wie von Leber und Bauchspeicheldrüse her bekannt.
Natürlich, wenn kein Arzt sich dazu bereitfindet... Stehling in Offenbach wirbt allerdings damit, dass er auch rektumsnahe PCa behandelt:
https://vitusprostate.com/de/ire-mit...-der-prostata/

----------


## Trekker

> Bei mir wurde jeweils das MRT-Bild mit dem US fusioniert - warum soll das rektumsnah nicht gehen? Es sollte genug sichtbare Strukturen in der Nähe geben, die mit dem MRT in Einklang gebracht werden können. Das ist dann kein 08/15 wie die Prostata-IRE und erfordert vielleicht mehr räumliches Vorstellungsvermögen. Mit dem Messer würde man mit großzügigem Sicherheitsrand schneiden, mit der IRE kann man das ebenso machen.


Problematisch bei einer IRE ist, dass bei einer Behandlung unter Einbeziehung eines großzügigem Sicherheitsrandes mit viel stärkeren Nebenwirkungen gerechnet werden muss. Dies wäre bei der herkömmlichen Bestrahlung nicht der Fall. Setzt man die IRE zielgenau ein, ist mit Folgerezidiven zu rechnen, weil das Rezidiv möglicherweise nicht sichtbar die gut sichtbaren Strukturen infiltriert hat.

----------


## MartinWK

Die herkömmliche Bestrahlung hat keinen scharf definierten Wirkungsbereich, anders als das Skalpell oder die IRE. Das wird allgemein als Nachteil gesehen. Wenn bei der Bestrahlung im Bereich, wo man den Tumor aufgrund Bildgebung vermutet, eine ausreichende Dosis erreicht werden soll, wird automatisch ein Bereich drumherum mitbestrahlt, mit abnehmender Dosis. Diese ist nicht zu vernachlässigen und wird auch im Bestrahlungsplan ausgewiesen. Dort werden Zellen auch beschädigt und zerstört. Da sich Strahlenschäden addieren ist eine spätere Bestrahlung in der Nähe schwierig bis unmöglich.
Die Protonenbestrahlung ist etwas besser, noch genauer sind Schwerionen. Cyberknife und Ähnliches verringert auch die Last in der Umgebung. Aber eine wirklich scharfe Begrenzung bekommt man nicht.

Ferner: auch die Bestrahlung benutzt die Bildgebung zur Lokalisation des Tumors. Auch dabei muss ein Sicherheitsrand eingeplant werden, in dem die Dosis genauso hoch ist wie im vermuteten Tumorbereich, und es gibt keinen Grund, warum dieser kleiner sein soll als bei anderen Verfahren. Eine geringere Dosis würde zwar auch einige Krebszellen erwischen, die übrigen bleiben aber und werden eventuell resistent. Diese halbherzige Bestrahlung verbessert PSA oder die Zeit bis zum Rezidiv durchaus, so daß mit Verweis auf entsprechende Studien ein Vorteil behauptet werden darf, auch bei geringem Sicherheitsrand (die niedrig dosierte Logenbestrahlung beruht auf solchen "Erfolgen"). Nur sind das wieder keine relevanten Endpunkte, es zählt das Gesamtüberleben. Und da die Bestrahlung lokal nicht wiederholt werden kann ist man dann auf Stahl oder IRE als Salvage angewiesen (siehe meinen Post https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...015#post126015 ). Und wenn Resistenz eintritt betrifft diese auch alle Folgemetastasen an anderer Stelle, die dann nur noch mit höchsten Dosen behandelt werden können, und wird sich auch auf eine Ligandentherapie (Lu-177 u.a.) auswirken.

Bei Bestrahlung mit kurativer Absicht hat man eigentlich nur den einen Schuß, der den Zieltumor vollständig vernichten sollte. Eine genau platzierte Brachytherapie ist daher sehr wirksam und es ehrt Magdeburg, wenn sie diese Methode wieder in Erinnerung bringen.

Die Ärzte, die in den Gesprächen das anders dargestellt haben, sehen immer nur bis zum nächsten Rezidiv. Da wissen Sie, dass eine Bestrahlung dieses häufig verzögert. Die Nebenwirkungen einer Bestrahlung treten nach einem oder einigen Jahren ein, damit haben sie nichts zu tun. Über eine nicht traditionelle Therapie ist weniger bekannt und der Arzt geht ein Risiko ein, da er nicht dem mainstream folgt.

----------


## Lothar M

Bei mir wurde das Lokalrezidiv mit IRE bestrahlt. Die ganze Prostataloge. Das in dem PSMA-PET/CT sichtbare Lokalrezidiv wurde am Ende der Bestrahlung (35 x 2 Gray) zusätzlich mit je 2 Gray aufgesättigt.
Vgl.: https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...nterst%FCtzung

Ich habe mich ohne Erfolg nur für eine gezielte Bestrahlung mit Cyberknife eingesetzt.
Madgeburg wollte keine HIFU durchführen und das Prostataboard in meiner Klinik hatte sich gegen eine gezielte Bestrahlung ausgesprochen.

Ich habe mir durch die Bestrahlung erhebliche Enddarmblutungen durch eine Proktitis zugezogen.
Nach langer Zäpfchen-Behandlung mit Salofalk wurden mir, die durch die Bestrahlung herausgewachsenen Blutgefäße, kürzlich verödet. Nicht angenehm und die Prozedur wird wahrscheinlich im August wiederholt werden müssen.

Bisher war mein PSA-Wert unter 0,01, d.h. unter der Nachweisgrenze, im Krankenhaus wurden jedoch ein Wert von 0,06 festgestellt.

Fazit: Die Logenbestrahlung hatte unangenehme Nebenwirkungen und war letztendlich nur für knapp 2 Jahre wirksam.
Ich würde mich jetzt nicht mehr so einfach abwimmeln lassen.

Lothar

----------


## tritus59

Lothar,

Erst eine klitzekleine Korrektur bezüglich Abkürzungen: Du wurdest mittels IMRT (intensity modulated radiation therapy) bestrahlt, und nicht IRE (irreversible electroporation).

Ich lese Deine Beiträge mit sehr viel Interesse, weil ich ja auch nach RPE eine Bestrahlung der Loge und der Lymphabflusswege hatte. Ich bin zum Glück von Deinen geschilderten Nebenwirkungen bis jetzt verschont geblieben. Da bist Du leider bei diesen wenigen Prozenten drin, welche sich bei der Bestrahlung eine Proktitis zugezogen haben.

Wegen dem PSA Wert würde ich auch Dir empfehlen, sich über die Nachweisgrenze des letzten verwendeten PSA Tests kundig zu machen. Auch Krankenhäuser können manchmal den Test wechseln und das "<" Zeichen geht auch oft vergessen bei den Berichten. Bei mir ist es leider wirklich amtlich, dass der PSA Wert wieder am Steigen ist.

Heinrich

----------


## Lothar M

Hallo Heinrich,

natürlich IMRT, ich war vom Thread durcheinander geraten.
Ja, ich hoffe, das es ein Messfehler war. Ich lasse die PSA-Werte beim Hausarzt und im Krankenhaus noch mal aktualisieren.
Oder ich gehe direkt ins Labor.
Die Messwerte in diesem kleinen Bereich sind immer mit Vorsicht zu genießen.
Die Leute am Telefon haben keine Ahnung.
Vielleicht lasse ich noch einen symthemischen Krebszellentest machen, der reagiert allgemein und früher.

Lothar

----------


## Trekker

> Bei mir wurde jeweils das MRT-Bild mit dem US fusioniert - warum soll das rektumsnah nicht gehen? Es sollte genug sichtbare Strukturen in der Nähe geben, die mit dem MRT in Einklang gebracht werden können. Das ist dann kein 08/15 wie die Prostata-IRE und erfordert vielleicht mehr räumliches Vorstellungsvermögen. Mit dem Messer würde man mit großzügigem Sicherheitsrand schneiden, mit der IRE kann man das ebenso machen. Für Operationen im Bereich von Blutgefäßen (Enddarm) ist die IRE gut geeignet, wie von Leber und Bauchspeicheldrüse her bekannt.
> Natürlich, wenn kein Arzt sich dazu bereitfindet... Stehling in Offenbach wirbt allerdings damit, dass er auch rektumsnahe PCa behandelt:
> https://vitusprostate.com/de/ire-mit...-der-prostata/


Am Freitag bekam ich von einer Mitarbeiterin des Prof. Stehling die telefonische Einladung zum Beratungs- und ggf. MRT-Termin. Offensichtlich scheidet eine IRE aus, statt dessen will man es mit einer Elektrochemotherapie (ECT) versuchen. Nachdem ich allerdings erwähnt habe, dass sich mein PSA-Wert aufgrund einer 3-Monats-Spritze (Trenantone) von 0,73 auf 0,04 verringert hat, kamen der Dame Zweifel, ob das Rezidiv mit MRT noch sichtbar gemacht werden kann. Sie wollte noch einmal mit dem Prof. reden und wird sich in der nächsten Woche bei mir melden.

Die 3-Monats-Spritzen (eine zweite am 05.08.) habe ich mir verpassen lassen, weil dies bei Bestrahlungen oft als begleitender Standard empfohlen wird. Bisher sah ich sie als Vorteil, weil ich dadurch auch mehr Zeit bei der Suche nach einer Alternativbehandlung gewinnen konnte. 

Das RadioChirurgicum CyberKnife® Südwest Göppingen hat mir bereits letzte Woche einen Beratungstermin für den 19.08. mitgeteilt. Nun frage ich mich, ob dieser Termin Sinn macht, weil CyberKnife sicher auch auf MRT-Bildgebung angewiesen ist?

Im Übrigen hat das für mich zuständige Protatakarzinomzentrum eine IMRT empfohlen. Diese wurde auch per Zweitmeinung von der UNI-Klinik Heidelberg empfohlen. Der schriftliche Bericht von HD kam erst nach einem Monat, die Rechnung dafür, mit einem lächerliche Rechnungsbetrag von 15,74 , bekam ich letzte Woche.

Die Rechnung für das PSMA-PET-CT dagegen hat mich fast umgehauen. Sie kam fast 3 Monate nach der Untersuchung und weist einen Rechnungsbetrag von 2.284  aus. Da kann ich nur hoffen, dass meine KK mitzieht.

----------


## Georg_

Ich würde die Zweifel der Dame am Telefon nicht sehr hoch bewerten. Prof. Stehling macht immer gern ein MRT und das Rezidiv wird wahrscheinlich noch nicht so stark geschrumpft sein, dass es nicht mehr zu sehen ist.

Bei Cyberknife sieht sich der Radiologe das PSMA PET/CT an und vergleicht dies mit seinem Planungs-CT. Dieses Planungs-CT wird ohne PSMA gemacht und ist daher unabhängig von der PSMA Expression. Er sucht dann auf seinem Planungs-CT die Lymphknoten oder Rezidive, die im PSMA PET/CT geleuchtet haben. Diese gibt er dann dem Bestrahlungssystem als Ziel vor. So war es jedenfalls bei mir. Also kann man die Cyberknife-Bestrahlung noch machen, auch wenn Du jetzt Trenantone bekommst.

Wenn man davon ausgeht, dass man kein Cyberknife-Gerät zur Verfügung hat, werden die Ärzte IMRT empfehlen. Sie können ja nicht alle zu Cyberknife-Zentren schicken.

Mein letztes PSMA-PET/CT hat über 3.000 Euro gekostet. Das war das bisher teuerste.

----------


## Trekker

> Ich würde die Zweifel der Dame am Telefon nicht sehr hoch bewerten. Prof. Stehling macht immer gern ein MRT und das Rezidiv wird wahrscheinlich noch nicht so stark geschrumpft sein, dass es nicht mehr zu sehen ist.


Da bin ich mal gespannt auf die Antwort der Dame.



> Bei Cyberknife sieht sich der Radiologe das PSMA PET/CT an und vergleicht dies mit seinem Planungs-CT. Dieses Planungs-CT wird ohne PSMA gemacht und ist daher unabhängig von der PSMA Expression. Er sucht dann auf seinem Planungs-CT die Lymphknoten oder Rezidive, die im PSMA PET/CT geleuchtet haben. Diese gibt er dann dem Bestrahlungssystem als Ziel vor. So war es jedenfalls bei mir. Also kann man die Cyberknife-Bestrahlung noch machen, auch wenn Du jetzt Trenantone bekommst.


Ich hoffe Du hast recht, weil ich bisher davon ausging, dass das Rezidiv synchron mit dem PSA-Wert schrumpft.




> Wenn man davon ausgeht, dass man kein Cyberknife-Gerät zur Verfügung hat, werden die Ärzte IMRT empfehlen. Sie können ja nicht alle zu Cyberknife-Zentren schicken


Ich würde schon erwarten, dass mir die Alternativen zur IMRT aufgezeigt werden, zumal ich gezielt danach gefragt habe. Vor allem beim Abgeben der Zweitmeinung sollte man neutral empfehlen.





> Mein letztes PSMA-PET/CT hat über 3.000 Euro gekostet. Das war das bisher teuerste.


Na, dann kann ich ja noch zufrieden sein.

Hat hier schon jemand Erfahrungen mit einer Elektrochemotherapie (ECT) gesammelt? Dazu hat mir die freundliche Dame per Mail folgendes mitgeteilt:


> Hier eine kurze Zusammenfassung der ECT Methode:
> Die  Elektrochemotherapie (ECT) ist eine effektive Kombination bestehend aus  der Verabreichung eines Chemotherapeutikums und der Reversiblen  Elektroporation. Dabei wird das Arzneimittel intravenös gespritzt und  nach einer Wartezeit von acht Minuten lokal kurze elektrische Ströme  angelegt, wodurch eine gezielte Elektroporation der Zellmembranen im  Behandlungsfeld ausgelöst wird. Dadurch nehmen die Krebszellen im  Behandlungsfeld eine viel höhere Konzentration des Chemotherapeutikums  auf und sterben innerhalb von Minuten bis Wochen ab. Durch die einmalige  Gabe des Medikamentes ist es eine für den gesamten Körper schonende  Behandlungsart, die die Krebszellen im Behandlungsfeld in den meisten  Fällen bereits nach einer Behandlung zerstören kann.
> Mehr Informationen zur ECT finden Sie auch unter dem folgenden Link:
> https://vitusprostate.com/de/die-neu...zinom-rezidiv/


Vielen Dank lieber Georg
Gruß Henry

----------


## Georg_

Henry,

die ECT Methode wird meines Wissens in Deutschland nur von Prof. Stehling für Prostatakrebs angeboten. Bei einigen anderen Krebsarten wird sie manchmal angewendet, ich glaube aber im Ausland.

Wenn Du eine bewährte und erprobte Therapie suchst, wäre die ECT Methode wohl nichts für Dich.

Georg

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Guten Morgen Henry,

die ausführliche Beschreibung der Behandlung per ECT habe ich gelesen. Also ich würde  Georg zustimmen. Ich hätte da ehrliche Bedenken, also Zweifel an dem Erfolg. 

Ich hoffe, Du hast Verständnis für meine Skepsis.

Dir wünsche die hoffentlich dann beste Behandlung, egal, welche es ist. Nur der Erfolg zählt.

Gruß Harald

----------


## Trekker

Danke für eure Einschätzung. Ich denke da ähnlich und bin deshalb auch skeptisch. Ich frage mich allerdings, warum die UNI-Klinik in HD nicht zumindest CyberKnife empfohlen hat. Diese Therapie müsste doch besser geeignet sein als eine IMRT?

----------


## MartinWK

> die ECT Methode wird meines Wissens in Deutschland nur von Prof. Stehling für Prostatakrebs angeboten. Bei einigen anderen Krebsarten wird sie manchmal angewendet, ich glaube aber im Ausland.
> Wenn Du eine bewährte und erprobte Therapie suchst, wäre die ECT Methode wohl nichts für Dich.


Bei Melanomen und generell für die Haut ("kutan") ist es eine bewährte und allgemein verfügbare Therapie. Z.B. hier
https://www.aerztezeitung.de/Medizin...en-253694.html
http://www.klinikum.uni-muenchen.de/...ebs/index.html
und wenn man "elektrochemotherapie melanom" googelt, sieht man viel mehr.
Die Uni Tübingen behandelt kutane Metastasen bei Brustkrebs u.a. mit ECT: https://www.medizin.uni-tuebingen.de...lungsexzellenz
Radebeul hier: https://www.elblandkliniken.de/radeb...tungsspektrum/

Für Haut- oder hautnahe Tumoren ist ECT kein Experiment. Die Anwendung auf das Rektum bzw. ein Rezidiv direkt dahinter fällt in diese Kategorie. Mit der oftmals beschriebenen komplementären Galvanotherapie hat das wenig zu tun. Die ECT pulst den Gleichstrom und öffnet so die Zellen kurrzeitig für eine 100-1000-fach erhöhte Aufnahme des Chemotherapeutikums. Man kann also die Dosis vor Ort deutlich erhöhen gegenüber einer klassischen systemischen Chemotherapie, ohne dem übrigen Körper zu sehr zu schaden. Von den Nebenwirkungen ganz zu schweigen.

Wenn das Rezidiv danach wieder auftritt, kann man immer noch bestrahlen - man vergibt sich also nichts. Bei der sofortigen Bestrahlung ist diese Option futsch.

Die Seeleute glaubten früher, dass nur eine Medizin, die übel schmeckte und richtig krank machte, heilen kann. Ich habe den Eindruck, dass Verfahren, die nicht genug Leid erzeugen, gefühlsmäßig als zu wenig wirksam eingestuft werden.

----------


## Georg_

Henry,

frag doch den Arzt in Göppingen, warum er meint, dass Heidelberg Cyberknife nicht empfohlen hat. Und ob Du trotzdem eine Cyberknife-Bestrahlung machen solltest  :L&auml;cheln: 

Georg

----------


## Niko52

> Die 3-Monats-Spritzen (eine zweite am 05.08.) habe ich mir verpassen lassen, weil dies bei Bestrahlungen oft als begleitender Standard empfohlen wird. Bisher sah ich sie als Vorteil, weil ich dadurch auch mehr Zeit bei der Suche nach einer Alternativbehandlung gewinnen konnte. 
> ...
> Im Übrigen hat das für mich zuständige Protatakarzinomzentrum eine IMRT empfohlen. Diese wurde auch per Zweitmeinung von der UNI-Klinik Heidelberg empfohlen. Der schriftliche Bericht von HD kam erst nach einem Monat, die Rechnung dafür, mit einem lächerliche Rechnungsbetrag von 15,74 , bekam ich letzte Woche.
> ...


Hallo Henry,

mich würde interessieren, warum du von der Meinung zweier Prostatazentren abweichen möchtest?

LG und viel Erfolg bei der Behandlung (egal für welche du dich entscheidest).
Nico

----------


## Georg_

Nico,

die Cyberknife-Bestrahlung sind drei bis fünf Sitzungen, die IMRT Bestrahlung ca. fünf Wochen täglich. Außerdem sind bei der Cyberknife Bestrahlung meist weniger Nebenwirkungen, da sie einen kleineren Bereich bestrahlen kann.

Georg

----------


## Niko52

O.k., ich habe mich nicht deutlich ausgedrückt. 
Ich meinte eigentlich die anderen Therapieformen (außer Bestrahlung, Cyperknife incl.)

----------


## Trekker

> mich würde interessieren, warum du von der Meinung zweier Prostatazentren abweichen möchtest?


Da bei IMRT die gesamte Loge bestahlt wird, können doch erhebliche Nebenwirkungen auftreten. Dafür müsste ich 7 Wochen nach Diät leben und jeden Tag antanzen. Bei IRE und CyberKnife habe ich allerdings auch gewisse Bedenken. Dort wird nur ein eingegrenztes Gebiet therapiert, mit der Gefahr, dass wieder eine R1-Situatio auftreten kann. Inwieweit eine ECT dieses Risiko ausschließen kann, will ich vor Ort mit dem Prof. Stehling in Offenbach abklären. Dessen Sekretärin hat mich vor einer halben Stunde angerufen und  erklärt, dass trotz des reduzierten PSA-Wertes ein MRT möglich sei. Ihr gab ich für den nächsten Montag die Zusage für einen reinen Beratungstermin beim Professor.

 Mit zwei Ärzten meines Prostatakarzinomzentrums habe ich heute auch schon gesprochen. Zuerst rief mich ein Oberarzt zurück und meinte, dass man vor Ort nicht die große Erfahrung mit ECT, IRE oder Cyberknife hätte und infolge dessen bewährte Methoden empfiehlt. Da mich diese Aussage nicht zufrieden stellte, vermittelte der Oberarzt mir den Professor, der hat mich auch schon per Da Vinci operiert hat. Dieser war wenig angetan von den alternativen Methoden, er meinte, nachdem mein PSA-Wert auf Trenantone überaus gut angesprochen hat, bietet sich jetzt eine IMRT an, die die gesamte Loge abdeckt und sicherlich kurative Wirkung hätte.

Auch mit dem Radiochirurgicum Göppingen habe ich heute telefoniert und gefragt, ob bei so einem niedrigen PSA-Wert CyberKnife ratsam sei. Da der Prof. Bleif heute nicht anwesend war, kann mir diese Frage erst morgen beantwortet werden.




> frag doch den Arzt in Göppingen, warum er meint,  dass Heidelberg Cyberknife nicht empfohlen hat. Und ob Du trotzdem eine  Cyberknife-Bestrahlung machen solltest


Diese Frage werde ich mitnehmen.

----------


## MartinWK

[QUOTE=Trekker;128504Bei IRE und CyberKnife habe ich allerdings auch gewisse Bedenken. Dort wird nur ein eingegrenztes Gebiet therapiert, mit der Gefahr, dass wieder eine R1-Situatio auftreten kann. Inwieweit eine ECT dieses Risiko ausschließen kann, will ich vor Ort mit dem Prof. Stehling in Offenbach abklären.[/QUOTE]
Die Loge wird mit Sicherheit keine letale Strahlendosis bekommen, dazu hatte ich hier schon geschrieben: https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...022#post127022
Die Fragen an die Herren Strahlenprofessoren wären:
1.  Warum soll man im Fall einer nachgewiesenen soliden Metastase die ganze Loge bestrahlen?
2.  Sind dabei Zielgebiet und Dosis groß genug, um weitere potentielle R1-Situationen in der Prostataloge auszuschließen?  (Nicht die mittlere Dosis, sondern die Dosis an jedem Punkt im Zielgebiet)

Zunächst behandelt man doch das, was man sieht. Wer auf die Salvage-RT vertraut kann sie immer noch später durchführen lassen, bei einem PSA-Anstieg oder einer positiven Bildgebung.

----------


## Trekker

> Auch mit dem Radiochirurgicum Göppingen habe ich heute telefoniert und gefragt, ob bei so einem niedrigen PSA-Wert CyberKnife ratsam sei. Da der Prof. Bleif heute nicht anwesend war, kann mir diese Frage erst morgen beantwortet werden.


Vorhin kam der Anruf aus Göppingen. Nach Aussage von Professor Bleif ist bei dem niedrigen PSA-Wert von 0,04 ng/ml eine Bildgebung mittels MRT schwerlich möglich. Aus diesem Grund muss er sich der Empfehlung meines Protatakarzinomzentrums und der Zweitmeinung von der Uni-Klinik HD anschließen und eine IMRT empfehlen. Vor diesem Hintergrund frage ich mich, warum Offenbach ein MRT machen wollte?

Die Aussage von Göppingen erscheint mir fair. Ärgerlich an der ganzen Sache ist, dass man mir mit der schnellen Gabe einer 3-Monats-Spritze (Trenantone) die Alternativen CyberKnife, IRE oder ECT verbaut hat.

----------


## Trekker

> Die Fragen an die Herren Strahlenprofessoren wären:
> 1.  Warum soll man im Fall einer nachgewiesenen soliden Metastase die ganze Loge bestrahlen?
> 2.  Sind dabei Zielgebiet und Dosis groß genug, um weitere potentielle R1-Situationen in der Prostataloge auszuschließen?  (Nicht die mittlere Dosis, sondern die Dosis an jedem Punkt im Zielgebiet)


Zum einen ist es keine Metastase zum anderen ist das Zielgebiet der alternativen Methoden wesentlich kleiner.




> Zunächst behandelt man doch das, was man sieht. Wer auf die Salvage-RT vertraut kann sie immer noch später durchführen lassen, bei einem PSA-Anstieg oder einer positiven Bildgebung.


Leider sieht man nun nichts mehr.

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

> Leider sieht man nun nichts mehr.


Kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor. Oder man sieht doppelt, oder was man garnicht sehen wollte.

----------


## MartinWK

Henry, es ist doch nicht der niedrige PSA-Wert, der das Rezidiv unsichtbar macht (ob ich das als solides Rezidv oder als solide Metastase bezeichne, macht keinen Unterschied, was die Art der Therapie angeht, wenn du es fokal behandeln willst und nicht systemisch - bei einer echten Metastase ist eher zu erwarten, dass weitere Metastasen da sind oder bald kommen werden und schulmedizisnch würde man die nur palliativ behandeln wollen - aber das willst du ja nicht nur). Man hat ja im PET und als Korrelat im CT das Ding gesehen, man wird es auch im MRT sehen. Nur wird das MRT die weichen Strukturen besser abbilden (mit den richtigen Einstellungen), und da dürfte Stehling schon eine gute Adresse sein, hat er doch in England bei der Entwicklung mitgearbeitet und dann jahrelang für Siemens die Technik entwickelt. Alternativ kann ich die Radiologie Adickesallee empfehlen (dort hat mich damals mein Urologe hingeschickt), da sitzt Stehling's Expartner Asmar und Dr. Wollenweber macht dort nur Prostata.

Allerdings kann die Trenantonegabe zu einer Schrumpfung geführt haben - genau weiß man das halt erst, wenn man das MRT mit dem PET/CT vergleicht. Und eine ECT oder IRE wird sicher nicht aufgrund des CT gemacht werden - also braucht man es als Grundlage für die Entscheidung, ob das Rezidiv damit behandelt werden kann.

War Prof. Bleif klar, dass der aktuelle PSA-Wert durch das Trenantone verursacht ist?

----------


## Georg_

Henry,

darum stelle ich möglichst keine Fragen per Telefon oder schriftlich. Man muss schon einen Gesprächstermin machen. Letztlich geht es ja um die Therapie einer potentiell tödlichen Erkrankung und da muss man sich die Zeit nehmen.

Prof. Bleif dachte an ein PSMA PET/CT oder PSMA PET/MRT. Das bringt bei 0,04 nichts. Wenn Du gesagt hättest, Du machst seit vier Monaten Hormontherapie, so sieht die Sache anders aus und dann sieht man mit dem PSMA PET/CT auch noch was. 
Ein nicht-PSMA MRT sieht unabhängig vom PSA Wert etwas, aber nur wenn der Tumor groß genug ist und man weiß, an welcher Stelle man suchen muss. 
Außerdem hast Du doch ein PSMA PET/CT schon gemacht, das muss doch nicht erneut gemacht werden! Und für ein Planungs-CT oder MRT zur Vorbereitung der Cyberknife Bestrahlung ist der PSA Wert unerheblich.

Ich würde versuchen einen Beratungstermin zu vereinbaren und die Sache eingehend besprechen. Wird wahrscheinlich schwierig, da man jetzt meint es bringt nichts.

Georg

----------


## Trekker

> Prof. Bleif dachte an ein PSMA PET/CT oder PSMA PET/MRT. Das bringt bei 0,04 nichts. Wenn Du gesagt hättest, Du machst seit vier Monaten Hormontherapie, so sieht die Sache anders aus und dann sieht man mit dem PSMA PET/CT auch noch was.


Ich habe gut eine Woche nach der Terminvergabe noch einmal angerufen und auf den infolge Trenantone verringerten PSA-Wert hingewiesen.


> Ein nicht-PSMA MRT sieht unabhängig vom PSA Wert etwas, aber nur wenn der Tumor groß genug ist und man weiß, an welcher Stelle man suchen muss.


Die Stelle dürfte aufgrund des PSMA-PET-CT bekannt sein, aber wie groß das Rezidiv nunmehr noch ist, kann ich nicht beurteilen



> Außerdem hast Du doch ein PSMA PET/CT schon gemacht, das muss doch nicht erneut gemacht werden!


Die Mitarbeiterin des Prof. Bleif meinte, dass das PSMA-PET-CT vom April nicht mehr aktuell sei. 


> Und für ein Planungs-CT oder MRT zur Vorbereitung der Cyberknife Bestrahlung ist der PSA Wert unerheblich.


Jetzt verstehe ich gar nichts mehr?


> Ich würde versuchen einen Beratungstermin zu vereinbaren und die Sache eingehend besprechen. Wird wahrscheinlich schwierig, da man jetzt meint es bringt nichts.


Den für den 19.08. geplanten Termin habe ich abgesagt. Und tatsächlich neige ich mittlerweile zu einer bewährten Bestrahlungsmethode, weil die Experten mehrheitlich abgewunken haben. Die Charité Berlin hat ja eine Behandlung mit IRE bereits vor der Mitteilung des gesunkenen PSA-Wertes abgelehnt.

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

> Und tatsächlich neige ich mittlerweile zu einer bewährten Bestrahlungsmethode, weil die Experten mehrheitlich abgewunken haben. Die Charité Berlin hat ja eine Behandlung mit IRE bereits vor der Mitteilung des gesunkenen PSA-Wertes abgelehnt.


Moin Henry,

na dann ist doch alles klar. Ich würde Dir dann eine IGRT empfehlen.

Meine PKH: http://de.myprostate.eu/?req=user&id=112&page=repor 

Harald

----------


## Trekker

> Die Charité Berlin hat ja eine Behandlung mit IRE bereits vor der Mitteilung des gesunkenen PSA-Wertes abgelehnt.


Dennoch werde ich am Montag den Termin bei Prof. Stehling wahrnehmen. Schließlich ist er eine Kapazität auf dem Gebiet. Wenn auch eine Behandlung nicht in Frage kommt, so kann ich doch noch einiges in Erfahrung bringen. U. a. würde mich interessieren, warum er noch ein MRT machen wollte.

Auch die Terminabsage in Göppingen wollte ich noch einmal revidieren und rein zu Beratungszwecken dorthin fahren. Nach einem Gespräch mit einer Mitarbeiterin von Prof. Bleif, kamen wir vor einer halben Stunde zu dem Schluss, dass es nicht viel bringt. Die Dame hat den Termin bereits wieder ver- und meine Unterlagen zur Post gegeben. Auf meine Nachfrage, bestätigte sie, dass Prof. Bleif wohl im Wissen, dass sich der PSA-Wert durch eine *Trenantonegabe* von 0,73 auf 0,04 abgesenkt hat, erklärt hat, dass ein MRT wenig sinnvoll und in meinem Fall eine herkömmlich Bestrahlung angebracht wäre.

----------


## Georg_

Henry,

ich hatte den Eindruck, dass Du die Cyberknife-Bestrahlung bevorzugst. Die IMRT Bestrahlung kann man natürlich statt dessen durchführen.

Georg

----------


## Trekker

> ich hatte den Eindruck, dass Du die Cyberknife-Bestrahlung bevorzugst. Die IMRT Bestrahlung kann man natürlich statt dessen durchführen.


Du hast recht, aber was soll man machen, wenn selbst ein CyberKnife-Spezialist wie der Prof. Bleif die IMRT empfiehlt.

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Hallo Henry,

Du telefonierst sehr viel! Es gibt aber auch Ansprechpartner, die gern auf Deinen Anruf warten, wie Du inzwischen sicher über PN erfahren hast.

Alles Gute weiterhin für Deine geplanten nächsten Behandlungsschritte.

----------


## Trekker

> Dennoch werde ich am Montag den Termin bei Prof. Stehling wahrnehmen.


 Den Termin habe ich  heute wahrgenommen. Es sollte ein reiner Beratungstermin werden. 


> Schließlich ist er eine Kapazität auf dem Gebiet. Wenn auch eine Behandlung nicht in Frage kommt, so kann ich doch noch einiges in Erfahrung bringen.


 Der Besuch hat sich in der Tat gelohnt. Ich wurde seit dem Auftreten meines PCa noch nie so umfassend und verständlich beraten. Ich kann dem Prof. nur meine größte Hochachtung zollen. Allein die Tatsache, dass er sich selbst sie Zeit für eine solche Beratung nahm,  hat mich überzeugt. Obwohl ich Privatrechnungen bekomme, hatte ich in der Vergangenheit bei meinem Prostatazentrum und auch beim Einholen einer Zweitmeinung bei der UniKlinik HD keinen Kontakt zum jeweiligen Chef. 


> U. a. würde mich interessieren, warum er noch ein MRT machen wollte.


Prof. Stehling konnte nur den Kopf darüber schütteln, dass andere die Ansicht vertraten, eine MRT sei unnütz. Er meinte, dass man ja infolge des PSMA-PET-CT wisse, wo das Rezidiv sei. Mit der MRT werden die Konturen (Rektum, Sphinkter usw.) im Umfeld des Rezidivs sichtbar gemacht. Diese Anhaltspunkte dienen zum einen zum Schutz dieser Konturen und zum anderen zum positionieren von Elektronen für die IRE-Therapie.  Oftmals kann man im MRT-Bild - auch bei einem stark gesunkenen PSA-Wert - noch Spuren des Rezidivs erkennen. 

Eine konkrete Empfehlung bezüglich der IRE-Therapie könne er erst aussprechen, wenn eine MRT-Bildgebung vorliegt. Kurzer Hand habe ich einer MRT zugestimmt. Diese musste mangels vorheriger Terminplanung an den Schluss verlegt werden, so dass mit dem Professor nur eine telefonische  Besprechung am nächsten Tag möglich sein wird. Nun bin ich sehr neugierig, was er mir empfehlen wird.

In der Zwischenzeit frage ich mich allerdings auch, ob ich nach der guten Wirkung und Verträglichkeit der Hormonbehandlung, diese auf ca. ein Jahr ausdehne und danach aussetze, um zu sehen, wie sich der PSA-Wert entwickelt. Wenn dieser - wie in der Vergangenheit - über mehrere Jahre sehr langsam ansteigt, hätte ich viel Zeit ohne die Nebenwirkungen einer Therapie gewonnen und könnte, wie auch bei einem schnelleren Anstieg, immer noch eine alternative Therapie (IRE, CyberKnife oder ä.) angehen.

Ich freue mich auf eure Meinung hierzu.

Gruß
Henry

----------


## Michi1

Lässt du während der Hormonbehandlung deinen PSA nicht messen? Nachdem der bei mir gefallen war auf <0,07 wurde meine Hormonbehandlung ausgesetzt. Nach 9 Monaten war der Wert immer noch in Ordnung.

----------


## Georg_

Henry,

ich glaube auf Grund Deines Lokalrezidivs wird der PSA Wert nach der Hormontherapie schneller steigen als in der Vergangenheit. Außerdem hat die Hormontherapie nur eine begrenzte Wirksamkeit, nämlich bis zum Eintritt der Resistenz. Die leitliniengerechte Behandlung in Deinem Fall ist die Bestrahlung und das würde ich jetzt durchführen.

Georg

----------


## MartinWK

Henry, meine obige "Erstmeinung" wurde durch Stehlings "Zweitmeinung" bestätigt... Insoweit nichts Neues. Man hat dort bei mir eine später durch Biopsie besätigte Verdachtsstelle im unbehandelten Bereich gesehen, die dann im PSMA PET/CT nicht auffällig war - also kann ein MRT wirklich noch etwas mehr sehen, vor allem, wenn die Stelle schon bestätigt ist. mpMRT ist auch nicht gleich mpMRT: man kann 25 Minuten aber auch 50 Minuten in der Röhre liegen.

Du bist offenbar ein "interessanter Fall": bei mir hat es nur zu 30 Sekunden Gespräch vor der Narkose gereicht, sonst habe ich dort mit anderen Ärzten gesprochen, der Professor war immer in Terminnot.

Ich bin kein Freund von aktiver Überwachung und würde eine lokalisierte Stelle immer sofort behandeln lassen, um die Tumorlast gering zu halten. Es besteht immer das Risiko einer weiteren Entartung und auch der Streuung.

----------


## MartinWK

Ich würde gerne wissen, was beim Telefonat heraus gekommen ist?

----------


## Trekker

> Ich würde gerne wissen, was beim Telefonat heraus gekommen ist?


Nachdem sich bisher noch niemand gemeldet hat, habe ich soeben dort angerufen. Man wird mir demnächst einen Terminvorschlag für ein Telefonat mit dem Professor machen.

----------


## Georg_

> Du bist offenbar ein "interessanter Fall": bei mir hat es nur zu 30 Sekunden Gespräch vor der Narkose gereicht, sonst habe ich dort mit anderen Ärzten gesprochen, der Professor war immer in Terminnot.


Ich habe Prof. Stehling nie gesprochen und wurde auch nicht von ihm behandelt. Dr. El Idrissi sagte das mache er auch. Prof. Stehling hatte ja viele Patienten aus dem Ausland. Die können wegen Corona nicht mehr kommen. Da hat er jetzt wohl mehr Zeit.

----------


## Barnold

Da habe ich ja wohl richtig Glück gehabt im Januar dieses Jahres. Mit meiner Frau zusammen konnte ich immerhin 10 min mit Prof. Stehling reden. Allerdings hat er mir nichts Neues erzählt, also nichts, was nicht auf der Homepage schon ausführlich erläutert ist.

----------


## Trekker

> Du bist offenbar ein "interessanter Fall": bei mir hat es nur zu 30 Sekunden Gespräch vor der Narkose gereicht, sonst habe ich dort mit anderen Ärzten gesprochen, der Professor war immer in Terminnot.


Hat sicher nichts mit dem speziellen Interesse zu tun. Wahrscheinlich hatte ich das Glück, dass der Prof. gerade die Zeit hatte. Vor wenigen Minuten wurde ich in seinem Auftrag von seinem Assistenten, Dr. Hambrock, zurückgerufen. Dieser erklärte, dass sich das Rezidiv auch während der 3-Monatsspritze gut mit einer IRE behandeln lässt. Die Risiken wären überschaubar. Selbst eine IMRT käme in Frage, erklärte er auf meine diesbezüglich Nachfrage.



> Ich bin kein Freund von aktiver Überwachung und würde eine lokalisierte Stelle immer sofort behandeln lassen, um die Tumorlast gering zu halten. Es besteht immer das Risiko einer weiteren Entartung und auch der Streuung.


Nachdem die Hormonbehandlung so gut angeschlagen hat und selbst die Nebenwirkungen gut verträglich sind, habe ich momentan das Bedürfnis ohne weitere Therapie auszukommen. Dies habe ich dem Doktor am Telefon gesagt und gefragt, was er davon hält. Er meinte, dass ich dies in meinem Falle durchaus tun könne. Wenn dann allerdings der PSA zu steigen anfangen würde, müsse ich relativ zeitnah reagieren. 

Das Weglassen einer weiteren Therapie ist zum einen der Verarbeitung der Trauer über den vorzeitigen Tod meiner Frau und zum anderen meiner momentanen Herzschwäche geschuldet. Es könnte durchaus sein, dass ich bezüglich der Herzgeschichte innerhalb des nächsten Jahres unter's Messer muss. Von meiner Strategie erhoffe ich mir  Ruhe für die nächsten Jahre (oder Jahrzehnte :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln: ). Es soll doch schon Fälle gegeben haben, bei denen selbst nach Absetzen der Hormonbehandlung der PSA-Wert lange Zeit im Keller blieb.

----------


## MartinWK

> Das Weglassen einer weiteren Therapie ist zum einen der Verarbeitung der Trauer über den vorzeitigen Tod meiner Frau und zum anderen meiner momentanen Herzschwäche geschuldet. Es könnte durchaus sein, dass ich bezüglich der Herzgeschichte innerhalb des nächsten Jahres unter's Messer muss. Von meiner Strategie erhoffe ich mir  Ruhe für die nächsten Jahre (oder Jahrzehnte). Es soll doch schon Fälle gegeben haben, bei denen selbst nach Absetzen der Hormonbehandlung der PSA-Wert lange Zeit im Keller blieb.


Es besteht bestimmt keine Eile. Und die persönlichen Gründe wird jeder verstehen. Ich habe nur 3 Anmerkungen:
1.  PSA ist nicht alles, eine Progression kann auch unter ADT und niedrigem PSA erfolgen (selten, aber möglich).
2.  ADT ist ein "dead end" (Zitat aus einer Studie). Irgendwann tritt Resistenz ein und eine völlig neue Phase beginnt.
3.  Zur Belastung durch IMRT kann ich nichts sagen. Eine IRE im beschriebenen Bereich dürfte allerdings noch weniger belastend sein als eine Teil- oder Hemiablation (die ich 2x durchgemacht habe), da war am Nervigsten der Katheter, ansonsten habe ich nix gemerkt und einen Arbeitstag verloren.

----------


## Trekker

> ich glaube auf Grund Deines Lokalrezidivs wird der  PSA Wert nach der Hormontherapie schneller steigen als in der  Vergangenheit.


Du hattest Recht, momentan verdoppelt sich der Wert alle drei Monate. Aber warum ist das so? 


> Die  leitliniengerechte Behandlung in Deinem Fall ist die Bestrahlung und das  würde ich jetzt durchführen.


Käme nach dem relativ schnellen Anstieg auf 0,17 ng/ml (Stand: 19.07.2021) nicht eine andere Methode (z. B. CyberKnife) in Frage?



> Nachdem die Hormonbehandlung so gut angeschlagen hat und selbst die Nebenwirkungen gut verträglich sind, habe ich momentan das Bedürfnis ohne weitere Therapie auszukommen. Dies habe ich dem Doktor am Telefon gesagt und gefragt, was er davon hält. Er meinte, dass ich dies in meinem Falle durchaus tun könne. Wenn dann allerdings der PSA zu steigen anfangen würde, müsse ich relativ zeitnah reagieren.


Der Zeitpunkt für die Organisation einer Folgebehandlung scheint nach dem Anstieg auf 0,17 ng/ml gekommen zu sein. 



> Das Weglassen einer weiteren Therapie ist ... und zum anderen meiner momentanen Herzschwäche geschuldet. Es könnte durchaus sein, dass ich bezüglich der Herzgeschichte innerhalb des nächsten Jahres unter's Messer muss.


Bis zur Herz-Op sind nicht einmal zwei Monate vergangen. Bereits am 10.09.20 wurde ich notfallmäßig von einer kleinen Wanderung abtransportiert. Mein Kardiologe konnte am 10.06.20 offensichtlich noch nicht voraussehen, dass sich aufgrund eines von ihm diagnostizierten mittelschweren kombinierten Aortenvitiums reichlich Wasser in der Lunge ansammeln würde. Die OP, die ich gut weg gesteckt habe, war dann Mitte Oktober.



> Von meiner Strategie erhoffe ich mir  Ruhe für die nächsten Jahre (oder Jahrzehnte). Es soll doch schon Fälle gegeben haben, bei denen selbst nach Absetzen der Hormonbehandlung der PSA-Wert lange Zeit im Keller blieb.


Das hat nun leider nicht geklappt. 

Zum einen habe ich Angst vor den Nebenwirkungen einer Bestrahlung, zum anderen sehe ich aber auch keinen Sinn in der Wiederaufnahme einer ADT-Behandlung. 

Über euren Rat zu meinem weiteren Vorgehen würde ich mich sehr freuen? :L&auml;cheln:

----------


## Georg_

> Du hattest Recht, momentan verdoppelt sich der Wert alle drei Monate. Aber warum ist das so?


Eine Dopplungszeit von drei Monaten ist oft bei Rezidiven und Metastasen. Auf Zellebene kann ich das nicht erläutern.



> Käme nach dem relativ schnellen Anstieg auf 0,17 ng/ml (Stand: 19.07.2021) nicht eine andere Methode (z. B. CyberKnife) in Frage?


 Eine Salvage-Bestrahlung in deiner Situation macht man nicht mit Cyberknife.



> Zum einen habe ich Angst vor den Nebenwirkungen einer Bestrahlung, zum anderen sehe ich aber auch keinen Sinn in der Wiederaufnahme einer ADT-Behandlung.


 Damit schließt du die möglichen Alternativen, so weit ich sie kenne, aus.

----------


## Trekker

Lieber Georg, Danke für Deine geschätzte Meinung.


> Eine Salvage-Bestrahlung in deiner Situation macht man nicht mit Cyberknife.


Vor ca. einem Jahr hat man ein Rezidiv mit dem Durchmesser von ca. 1 cm nahe dem Rektum lokalisieren können. Ich hatte den Eindruck gewonnen, dass man dieses mit IRE oder CyberKnife gezielt - ohne große Nebenwirkungen - eliminieren könnte. Nach Aussagen des RadioChirurgicum CyberKnife Südwest war eine CyberKnife-Bestrahlung nicht mehr möglich, weil das Rezidiv durch die Trenantone-Spritzen erheblich geschrumpft war.



> Damit schließt du die möglichen Alternativen, so weit ich sie kenne, aus.


Bevor ich ins Gras beiße, schließe nichts aus. Ich möchte mir nur nicht unnötig schaden. Wenn es denn nötig wird, bleibt mir leider keine Wahl. Letztendlich habe ich mit der bereits terminierten IMRT gezögert, weil ich dieses Forum gelesen habe. Trenantone war eigentlich nur als begleitende Therapieform vorgesehen.

Was würdest Du mir nun empfehlen?

Gerne würde ich auch die Meinung anderer hören.

Gruß
Henry

----------


## Trekker

Gestern habe ich meinen neuesten PSA-Wert mitgeteilt bekommen. Nach dem letztmaligen Anstieg hatte ich nichts Gutes befürchtet, aber es kam schlimmer: Der Wert hat sich innerhalb von 80 Tagen von 0,17 ng/ml auf 0,66 ng/ml vervierfacht. Ich bin limmer noch schockiert. Einen Termin in der Urologie habe morgen nachmittag. Unabhängig davon habe ich mich sofort bei der Radiologie um einen Termin zwecks PSMA PET CT bemüht, leider können die den nächsten erst zum 01.12. anbieten. 

Der schnelle Anstieg macht mir Angst. Mein Professor hatte beim letzten Termin im Juli bei einem PSA-Wert von 0,17 ng/ml noch empfohlen, dass noch keine weiteren Maßnahmen angezeigt seien, ich solle weiterhin vierteljährliche PSA-Kontrollen machen und mich beim Nachweis von 2 PSA-Werten über 0,2 mg/ml wieder vorstellen. Auf den zweiten Nacweis kann ich jetzt wohl verzichten. 

Wo im süddeutschen Raum ist eine empfehlenswerte Radiologie, bei der ich einen kurzfristigen Termin für ein PSMA PET/CT bekomme?

Und oder, welche Maßnahmen sind jetzt angezeigt?

----------


## Georg_

Du bist doch schon 9 Jahre mit dem Prostatakrebs befasst. Da kannst du doch bis Dezember warten. Wenn der PSA Wert noch steigt, ist es wahrscheinlicher, dass das PSMA PET/CT nicht vergeblich ist und man etwas findet.

----------


## buschreiter

Ich würde auf jeden Fall kurzfristig eine zweite PSA Messung vornehmen lassen, bevor eine Entscheidung getroffen wird. Auch wenn der Wert vermutlich korrekt ist…man hat schon Pferde…! Ein Bekannter von mir (hat die Prostata noch) wurde vom Arzt ein Wert von <0,01 offenbart und eine Testosteronsubstitution verschrieben. Ich habe ihm gesagt, dass er nochmal messen lassen soll, weil das nicht sein könne. Es war der Wert eines anderen Patienten, der eben keine Prostata mehr hatte!
Gruß Achim

----------


## SantaSam

@Trekker

Ich bin nächste Woche zum PSMA Pet CT im UKR Regensburg.

----------


## Trekker

> Du bist doch schon 9 Jahre mit dem Prostatakrebs befasst. Da kannst du doch bis Dezember warten.


Ich hatte in den neun Jahrenn nie so einen explosionsartigen Anstieg. 


> Wenn der PSA Wert noch steigt, ist es wahrscheinlicher, dass das PSMA PET/CT nicht vergeblich ist und man etwas findet.


Beim letzten PSMA PET/CT im April 2020 hat man bei einem Wert von 0,73 ng/ml ein Rezidiv in der Loge lokalisiert. Dieses hatte bereits einem Durchmesser von 1 cm. Daraufhin wollte ich mich bestrahlen lassen und habe infolge dessen 3 Drei-Monatsspritzen Trenantone bekommen. Da ich mich wärend der Hormongaben noch besser über die Art der Weiterbehandlung informieren wollte, folgten weitere Untersuchungen (Darmspiegelung und MRT), letztendlich fiel der PSA-Wert auf 0,04 ng/ml. Da beschlossen die Ärzte und ich ein vorläufiges Abwarten. Möglicherweise war dies ein Fehler.

----------


## Trekker

> Ich würde auf jeden Fall kurzfristig eine zweite PSA Messung vornehmen lassen, bevor eine Entscheidung getroffen wird.


Ich werde morgen noch mal Kontakt mit dem Labor aufnehmen. Auch Morgen habe ich einen Termin in der Urologie der operierenden Klinik. Mal höre, was die mir empfehlen.

----------


## Trekker

> Ich bin nächste Woche zum PSMA Pet CT im UKR Regensburg.


Inzwischen habe ich mir von der Uniklinik Heidelberg für den 03.11.2021 einen Termin reservieren lassen. Nach meinem morgigen Termin kann ich auch mal in Regensburg anfragen.


@Georg, Buschreiter und SantaSam: Vielen Dank für die Antworten

Es grüßt
Henry

----------


## Trekker

> Nach meinem morgigen Termin kann ich auch mal in Regensburg anfragen.


Da haben alle schon Feierabend. Ich war fast drei Stunden in der Klinik, davon musste ich 2 3/4 Stunden warten und in der verbleibenden Viertelstunde habe ich nichts Neues erfahren. Dass ich so schnell wie möglich ein PSMA PET CT machen muss, war mir bereits klar.

----------


## Trekker

> Ich werde morgen noch mal Kontakt mit dem Labor  aufnehmen. Auch Morgen habe ich einen Termin in der Urologie der  operierenden Klinik. Mal höre, was die mir empfehlen.


Das Labor  hat den Wert noch einmal überprüft und bestätig.


> Inzwischen habe ich mir von der Uniklinik Heidelberg für den 03.11.2021 einen Termin reservieren lassen. Nach meinem morgigen Termin kann ich auch mal in Regensburg anfragen.


Nachdem ich heute früh von der SLK-Klinik in Heilbronn eine Zusage für den 26.10.2021 bekommen habe, werde ich morgen den Heidelberger Termin absagen.

----------


## Trekker

> Das Labor  hat den Wert noch einmal überprüft und bestätig. Nachdem ich heute früh von der SLK-Klinik in Heilbronn eine Zusage für den 26.10.2021 bekommen habe, werde ich morgen den Heidelberger Termin absagen.


Da man im April 2020 bei einem vergleichbaren PSA-Wert in meiner Loge ein Rezidiv mit einem Querschnitt von 1 cm feststellen konnte, erwarte ich morgen nichts besseres. Wenn hoffentlich noch keine Metasasen zu erkennen sind, werde ich mich um eine baldmögliche Bestrahlung bemühen. Nach der vergeblichen Alternativensuche zur IMRT im letzten Jahr, gehe ich nunmehr davon aus, dass für mich nur eine IGRT, IMRT oder beides kombiniert, in Frage kommt. Ich vermute, dass in diesem Thread das Wichtigste zur Betrahlung zusammengefasst wurde.

Gruß Henry

----------


## Trekker

Mein PSMA-PET-CT-Termin war, wie geplant am 26.10.2021. Leider musste ich bis heute auf das Ergebnis warten, was nicht so gut für meine Nerven war. Ich hatte ja im letzten Jahr eine bereits geplante Bestrahlung sausen lassen und musste nun mit einer Verschlimmerung der Ausgangslage rechnen, weil die letzte Messung des PSA-Wertes nichts Gutes vermuten ließ. 

Heute endlich habe ich einen Brief mit der CD und dem Bericht des Radiologen bekommen. Der Bericht datiert vom 27.10., der Poststempel beweist, dass er erst am 29.10. zur Post gegeben wurde. Erfreulicherweise bestätigt der Radiologe eine nur geringfügig veränderte Situation. In der Zusammenfassung steht:


> Die aktuelle PET/CT mit 18F-PSMA dokumentiert einen insgesamt stabilen Erkrankungsverlauf mit tendenzieller bildmorphologischer und metabolischer Remission des kleinen Lokalrezidivs der Prostata ohne Anhalt für lokoregionäre pelvine Lymphknotenfiliae oder für Fernmetastasen des PCA.


 Dieses Ergebnis ist für mich sehr zufriedenstellend, weil ich nach dem starken PSA-Anstieg vom 11.10. (Vervierfachung innerhalb von 80 Tagen von 0,17 auf 0,66 ng/ml) mit Schlimmerem gerechnet habe. Dieses mal will ich die offensichtlich notwendige Bestrahlung nicht noch einmal verbummeln. Ich habe mir bereits für den 04.11. einen Besprechungstermin bei einem externen Strahleninstitut reservieren lassen. Beim KH-Urologen habe ich leider erst am Tag darauf Termin. Der wird mir dann wohl auch noch einen Termin in seiner Klinik vermitteln wollen.

Im letzten Jahr wurde begleitend zur letztendlich nicht durchgeführten Bestrahlung eine Hormonbehandlung mit drei 3-Monatsspritzen Trenantone durchgezogen. Dabei viel der PSA-Wert innerhalb von drei Monaten von 0,73 auf 0,04 ng/ml. Infolge dessen verzichtete ich vorerst auf die Bestrahlung und musste nach Absetzen der Trenantonegaben erleben, dass das Rezidiv mit einem stärker steigenden PSA-Wert reagierte. Als weitere Folge der Trenantonegaben vermute ich die innerhalb von vier Monaten starke Verschlechterung meines mir schon sehr lange bekannten Herzklappenfehlers. Nach dem teilweisen Versagen Herzklappen hatte sich zu viel Wasser in der Lunge gebildet, so dass ich in Atemnot geriet und den Notdienst alamieren musste. Beim notwendigen Krankenhausaufenthalt stellte man fest, dass verschiedene Blutwerte u. a. Zucker bei 300 aus dem Häuschen waren. Am Ende der Trenatonegaben im Januar 2021 waren dann auch die Blutfettwerte nicht mehr i. O. z. B. Trygliceride bei 460 mg/de, Colesterin bei 250 mg/dl. 

Deshalb stelle ich mir jetzt die Frage, ob ich neben der dringend notwendigen Bestrahlung noch einmal eine begleitende Hormonbehandlung über mich ergehen lassen soll?

----------


## Georg_

Ich denke der Strahlentherapeut wird dir sagen, dass du keine Hormontherapie machen musst. Ich selbst würde eine 3-Monats Trenantone einsetzen, einfach um auf der sicheren Seite zu sein.

----------


## hartmuth

> Ich denke der Strahlentherapeut wird dir sagen, dass du keine Hormontherapie machen musst. Ich selbst würde eine 3-Monats Trenantone einsetzen, einfach um auf der sicheren Seite zu sein.


Ich schließe mich da Georg an. Mit ADT ist die Chance einer besseren Wirkung der Bestrahlung einfach höher.

----------


## Trekker

@Georg und hartmuth: Vielen Dank für eure Ratschläge.

Ihr werdet lachen: Ich habe ähnlich gedacht und würde mir erforderlichenfalls sogar 6 Monate zumuten. Trenantone hat immerhin im letzten Jahr meinen PSA-Wert innerhalb von 3 Monaten von 0,73 auf 0,04 reduziert. Bin mal gespannt was mir die Ärzte mir raten.

----------


## Trekker

> Ich habe mir bereits für den 04.11. einen Besprechungstermin bei einem externen Strahleninstitut reservieren lassen. Beim KH-Urologen habe ich leider erst* am Tag darauf* Termin.


Ich hatte den Termin beim Urologen verpasst. Der war nicht am Tag darauf sondern am Tag davor. Heute war der Ersatztermin, der für mich sehr enttäuschend ausgefallen ist. Erst einmal musste ich drei Stunden warten und dann musste sich der Urologe erst einmal informieren. Seine lapidare Aussage: Das gebe ich zur Tumorkonferenz des Hauses, von dort wird man mir das weitere Vorgehen empfehlen.

Ich bin sehr enttäuscht. Der Radiologe hatte das Ergebnis des PSMA-PET/CT auf meine Bitte an die Urologie  im selben Haus weitergegeben. Eigentlich hätte ich erwartet, dass mich der Urologe anruft und seine Empfehlung ausspricht, damit ich schnellstens einen Termin beim Strahlentherapeut machen kann. Stattdessen musste ich im Geschäftszimmer einen Termin für den Urologen buchen, den ich leider am 03.11. verbummelt habe. 

Jetzt habe ich das Problem, dass für den morgigen Tag bereits ein Planungs-CT bei einem externen Strahlentherapeutikum geplant ist. Für eine Bestrahlung habe ich allerdings ebensowenig eine Empfehlung wie über eine von mir begleitend geplante ADT.

Was würdet ihr mir empfehlen?

----------


## MartinWK

Lokalrezidiv bei 7a ist nach wie vor kein Anlaß zur Hektik. Ich war vor knapp 3 Jahren in einer ähnlichen Situation, 7a, PSA 9 bei Erstdiagnose, allerdings mit Lokalrezidiv nach IRE - ich hatte also noch eine Restprostata. Gesichert war das Rezidiv durch MRT und Biopsie. Ich habe das nicht als "Versagen" der Erstbehandlung gesehen, denn bei einer fokalen Behandlung können immer andere Herde bleiben, und die neu diagnostizierte Stelle war im nicht behandelten Bereich (soweit man das aufgrund diverser MRTs und der mehr oder weniger genauen Biopsie sagen kann). Konsequent habe ich daher die Therapie wiederholt.

Henry, die OP läßt sich nicht wiederholen, daher kannst du entweder der Leitlinie folgen oder nach dem Versagen der ersten leitliniengerechten Therapie die Optionen erweitern. Aufgrund der Rektumnähe würde ich als Privatpatient mich immer für die IRE entscheiden. Es sollte sogar möglich sein, in diesem speziellen Fall eine volle Kostenerstattung durchzusetzen. Die Beträge lohnen auch eine eventuelle Klage durch 2 Instanzen.

----------


## Trekker

> Jetzt habe ich das Problem, dass für den morgigen  Tag bereits ein Planungs-CT bei einem externen Strahlentherapeutikum  geplant ist. Für eine Bestrahlung habe ich allerdings ebensowenig eine  Empfehlung wie über eine von mir begleitend geplante ADT.


Ich habe heute um 09:45 Uhr eine E-Mail an der Chefarzt  der Urologie geschrieben und mich über die schlechte Ablauforganisation in seinem Hause beklagt. Erstaunlicherweise hat er innerhalb von 5 Minuten zurückgerufen und war sehr hilfsbereit. Er hat mir gesagt, ich solle die Bestrahlung auf jeden Fall durchziehen und am Freitag noch einmal kurz zur Verabreichung einer Trenantone-Spritze vorbeikommen. Ferner hatte ich den Eindruck, dass er seinen Mitarbeitern etwas auf die Füsse treten will. 


> Henry, die OP läßt sich nicht wiederholen, daher kannst du entweder der Leitlinie folgen oder nach dem Versagen der ersten leitliniengerechten Therapie die Optionen erweitern. Aufgrund der Rektumnähe würde ich als Privatpatient mich immer für die IRE entscheiden. Es sollte sogar möglich sein, in diesem speziellen Fall eine volle Kostenerstattung durchzusetzen. Die Beträge lohnen auch eine eventuelle Klage durch 2 Instanzen.


Danke für Deinen Rat. Leider habe ich keinen Nerv mehr für weitere Optionen. Ich habe auch etwas Sorge, dass die zielgenauen Methoden wie IRE oder Cybernife einem eventuell bereits ins Umfeld infiltrierenden Rezidiv nicht so stark schaden, wie die herkömmliche Bestrahlungsmethoden. Ich habe deshalb den Termin für das Planungs-CT bereits hinter mir und auch die Trenantone-Spritze habe ich bereits in der Apotheke geholt. Ich hoffe, dass das Rezidiv noch lokal ist und vollständig erschlagen wird. Natürlich wäre es schön, wenn ich die Bestrahlung auch ohne größeren Schäden überstehen würde.

Morgen lasse ich, noch vor der Verabreichung der Trenantonespritze, einen PSA- und einen Testosteron-Test machen, um einen neutralen Ausgangswert festzustellen.

----------


## Trekker

Heute war ich im Labor und habe mir Blut nehmen lassen. Neben PSA und Testosteron lasse ich, vor der am Dienstag beginnenden Bestrahlung, noch aktuelle Werte von TSH und Kreatin ermitteln. 

Anschließend war ich in der Urologie und habe mir die Dreimonatsspritze Trenantone verpassen lassen. Nebenbei händigte man mir dort eine Kopie des akluellen Urologen-Berichts für den Hausarzt aus. Als ich den las, war ich sehr erstaunt. Obwohl im Aufnahmebefund steht, dass ich keine Hormontherapie möchte und bereits einen Bestrahlungstermin vereinbart habe, wird in der Empfehlung am Schluß des Berichts folgende Empfehlung gegeben: 


> Wir empfehlen eine Radiatio- der Prostata und Samenblasenloge sowie des Lympfabflussgebietes und eine komplette Androgenblockade mit Bicalutamid 50 mg, 1-0-0,sowie mit GnRH-Analogatherapie (z. B. Trenantone).


Nun bin ich wieder mal stark verunsichert und frage nach eurem geschätzten Rat. Ich selbst kann nur vermuten, dass der Professor Schlimmes vermutet und aus vollen Rohren ballern möchte.

Wie ist eure Meinung dazu?

Gruß
Henry

----------


## Trekker

Hallo Georg, 
Du hast an anderer Stelle folgendes geschreiben:


> Die andere Ursache kann sein, dass sieben Tage  Bicalutamid, noch dazu gleichzeitig mit der Spritze angefangen, zu wenig  ist. Die Spritze steigert den Testosteronwert anfangs erheblich und  dies soll durch Bicalutamid zu keinen Auswirkungen führen. Bei Dir kann  zuwenig Bicalutamid zu einem Wachstum des Tumors geführt haben und damit  einem höheren PSA Wert. Dieser PSA Wert wird aber das nächste Mal  deutlich gefallen sein.


Was meinst Du, wie lange sollte ich - wenn überhaupt - dieses Bicalutamid nehmen?
Gruß Henry

----------


## Georg_

Hallo Henry,

die Frage ist, wo kommt der PSA Anstieg her, der offenbar dich und deinen Urologen beunruhigt? Im Februar 2021 wurde keine weitere Trenantone-Spritze gegeben, vorher hattest du 9 Monate ADT gemacht. Das Testosteron erholt sich aber nicht sofort, das kann sechs Monate und mehr dauern. Oft erholt es sich auch gar nicht mehr vollständig. Von daher gehe ich davon aus, dass im Juli das Testosteron noch niedrig war und daher der PSA Wert erst auf 0,17 ng/ml stieg. Danach hat sich das Testosteron weiter erholt und der PSA Wert stieg auf 0,66 ng/ml. Das kann aber das bekannte Rezidiv in der Prostataloge sein, das diesen PSA Wert verursacht. Bei ausreichend Testosteron kann es wieder anfangen PSA zu produzieren.

Ich sehe daher keinen Grund für die Vermutung, dass der PSA Wert auf Metastasen hindeutet. Das PSMA PET/CT hat ja auch keine gefunden und du hast nur einen Gleason Score von 7a. Der Wert von 0,66 ng/ml ist letztlich niedrig. Von daher halte ich die Bestrahlung der Lymphabflusswege für nicht erforderlich. Aber nun ist es so geplant.

Mit dem Bicalutamid in Kombination mit Trenantone versucht der Urologe die Wirkung der ADT zu verstärken. Dies ist aber als ADT nach Salvage-Bestrahlung ungewöhnlich. Die Nebenwirkungen, die Bicalutamid zusätzlich verursacht, sind jedoch nicht sehr groß. Insgesamt würde ich nur sechs Monate nach der Bestrahlung ADT machen und dann eine Pause einlegen  intermittierende ADT nennt man das. Das ist leitliniengerecht und wird der Urologe wohl mitmachen. Nach der bekannten Studie von Crook kann man wieder anfangen wenn der PSA Wert 10,0 ng/ml überschreitet. Das wird bei dir so schnell nicht der Fall sein, insbesondere nach der Bestrahlung.

Georg

----------


## Trekker

> die Frage ist, wo kommt der PSA Anstieg her, der offenbar dich und deinen Urologen beunruhigt? Im Februar 2021 wurde keine weitere Trenantone-Spritze gegeben, vorher hattest du 9 Monate ADT gemacht. Das Testosteron erholt sich aber nicht sofort, das kann sechs Monate und mehr dauern. Oft erholt es sich auch gar nicht mehr vollständig. Von daher gehe ich davon aus, dass im Juli das Testosteron noch niedrig war und daher der PSA Wert erst auf 0,17 ng/ml stieg. Danach hat sich das Testosteron weiter erholt und der PSA Wert stieg auf 0,66 ng/ml. Das kann aber das bekannte Rezidiv in der Prostataloge sein, das diesen PSA Wert verursacht. Bei ausreichend Testosteron kann es wieder anfangen PSA zu produzieren.
> 
> Ich sehe daher keinen Grund für die Vermutung, dass der PSA Wert auf Metastasen hindeutet. Das PSMA PET/CT hat ja auch keine gefunden und du hast nur einen Gleason Score von 7a. Der Wert von 0,66 ng/ml ist letztlich niedrig. Von daher halte ich die Bestrahlung der Lymphabflusswege für nicht erforderlich. Aber nun ist es so geplant.
> 
> Mit dem Bicalutamid in Kombination mit Trenantone versucht der Urologe die Wirkung der ADT zu verstärken. Dies ist aber als ADT nach Salvage-Bestrahlung ungewöhnlich. Die Nebenwirkungen, die Bicalutamid zusätzlich verursacht, sind jedoch nicht sehr groß. Insgesamt würde ich nur sechs Monate nach der Bestrahlung ADT machen und dann eine Pause einlegen  intermittierende ADT nennt man das. Das ist leitliniengerecht und wird der Urologe wohl mitmachen. Nach der bekannten Studie von Crook kann man wieder anfangen wenn der PSA Wert 10,0 ng/ml überschreitet. Das wird bei dir so schnell nicht der Fall sein, insbesondere nach der Bestrahlung.


Lieber Georg, 
vielen Dank für Deine sachkundige und plausible Antwort. Vergleichbare Informationen hätte ich mir bei meiner Urologie gewünscht. Bezüglich dem Bicalutamid und den Lymphabflusswegen werde die den Professor noch einmal anschreiben. Du meinst also, dass die Bicalutamid-Tabletten zusätzlich zur Trenantone-Spritze die Nebenwirkungen nicht besonders steigern. Bei den Trenantone-Spritzen im letzten Jahr habe ich anfangs auch keine Nebenwirkungen bemerkt. Erst viel später bemerkte ich stark nachlassende Leistungen beim Sport (ich mache jedes Jahr das Sportabzeichen). Außerdem habe  ich den Verdacht, dass sie auch meine sich bereits vorher abzeichnenden Herzprobleme verstärkt haben. Morgen hole ich den PSA- und Testosteron-Wert und am Dienstag beginnt die Bestrahlung. 
Bis dann
Henry

----------


## Trekker

> Bezüglich dem Bicalutamid und den  Lymphabflusswegen werde ich den Professor noch einmal anschreiben.


Das Bicalutamid verteidigte er mit entsprechenden Erfahrungen und von einer Empfehlung zur Bestrahlung der Lymphabflusswege wollte auch er nichts wissen.  Er war überrascht zu hören, dass dies in seinem Bericht empfohlen wurde. 



> Morgen hole ich den PSA- und Testosteron-Wert und am Dienstag beginnt die Bestrahlung.


Der PSA-Wert ist wie erwartet weiter gestiegen, allerdings mit verminderter Dynamik. Innerhalb von 32 Tagen stieg er von 0,66 auf 0,79 ng/ml. Damit verlangsamte sich, falls ich richtig gerechnet habe, die Verdoppelungszeit von bisher 28 auf 162 Tage. Der erstmals am 12.11.2021 festgestellte Testosteronwert liegt bei 14,9 nmol/l.

----------


## Trekker

Gestern habe ich bereits den 14. Bestrahlungstermin absolviert. Organisatorisch klappt es mittlerweile wie am Schnürchen. Ich bin innerhalb von 15 Minuten vor Ort, parke direkt vor dem Haus und werde innerhalb von 5 Minuten aufgerufen. Beim eingesetzten Gerät handelt es sich um ein Truebeam von Varian. Ich absolviere damit 30 Sitzungen a 2 Gray auf die Loge und abschließend noch 2 gezielte Sitzungen a 2,4 Gray auf das Rezidiv. Beim Planungs-CT wurden mir drei kaum sichtbare Punkte auf den Leib tätowiert. Zu meinem Entsetzen hat man gleich bei der ersten Sitzung Klebestreifen im Abstand von 1-2 Zentimeter daneben geklebt und diese mit einem Fils markiert. Dies hat mich so nachdenklich gestimmt, dass ich am dritten Tag noch dem Doktor verlangt und diesem klargemacht habe, dass ich kein Vertrauen mehr hätte und die Behandlung abbrechen würde. Wenn so unterschiedlich gemessen wird, dann muss man ja mit dem Schlimmsten rechnen. Dieser war von meinen Vorwürfen gar nicht begeistert. Er begründete das Vorgehen als normal.  Man müsse immer wieder überprüfen, da es immer wieder zu Veränderungen kommen könne. Auf jeden Fall gelang es ihm, mich zu beruhigen. Dennoch frage ich mich, warum macht man dann überhaupt Tätos. Auf jeden Fall war der Doktor mehrere Male mit am Steuerpult und ist auch sonst sehr um mein Wohlbefinden besorgt.
*
Auch mit der Diät hatte ich in den ersten Tagen meine Probleme.* 

Auf der Empfehlungsliste (von Bertz & Zürcher) meines Strahleninstituts wird nach drei Rubriken unterschieden. Dannach wird folgendes empfohlen: 
- ohne Bedenken: Wasser ohne Kohlensäure, Anis-, Fenchel- und Kümmeltee, Fisch, Fleisch, Geflügel, Eier, Mais, Popcorn, Nüsse, Schokolade, Kopfsalat, Spargel, Tomaten, Kirschen, Trauben und 
                           Wassermelonen 
- Gelegentlich: Auberginen, Kartoffeln, Apfel, Zitrusfrüchte, Brot, Gebäck und Kuchen
- Bitte verzichten: Hülsenfrüchte (Bohnen, Erbsen, Linsen), Karotten, Kohl, Knoblauch, Sellerie, Zwiebeln, Lauch, Gurke, Paprika, Aprikosen, Bananen, Pflaumen, Rosinen, Weizenkleie und Vollkornbrot

Auf der Empfehlungsliste der S3-Leitlinie wird nicht so genau differenziert. Dort wird nur nach zwei Rubriken unterschieden. 

Zum einen zählt man unter empfohlenen Lebensmittel folgende auf:
- geriebener Apfel, Bananen, Weißbrot, Mischbrot, Zwieback, Haferschleim, gekochte Kartoffeln, helle Soßen, gekochter Fisch, gekochtes Huhn, Möhrenbrei, Milchprodukte (in Maßen), Schwarzer Tee und Wasser ohne Kohlensäure; 

zum anderen unter zu vermeidende Lebensmittel: Weintrauben und Orangen.

 Wenn man die Empfehlungen vergleicht, stellt man Widersprüche fest. Trauben und Möhren werden einmal als unbedenklich und einmal als unbedenklich eingestuft.

Wie schon gesagt, hatte ich damit Probleme. Das Schlimmste war die vorgeschriebene Diät, mit der ich und mein Darm nicht zurecht kamen. Mein Darm, weil es für ihn einfach eine ungewohnte Umstellung war. Da ich nicht der Typ bin der regelmäßig in der Frühe auf's Töpfchen muss, esse ich i. d. R. gerne Lebensmittel, die Schwung in den Darm bringen. Diese wurden vorstehend nahezu ausgeschlossen. Was tun in der Not? Erst einmal habe ich um nachmittägliche Termine gebeten, damit ich ggf. noch Joggen konnte und der Darm Zeit zum Entleeren hat. Die ersten beiden Tage hat das auch geklappt. Ich habe am ersten Morgen mit Hafer und geriebenem Apfel angefangen, am zweiten mit eingedünstete Kirschen (die mussten weg, da noch von 2019). Am späten Vormittag dann hellere Brötchen mit Marmelade, abends einmal Kartoffel mit Spinat und Spiegelei und ein andermal gedünsteter Fisch mit Reis und grünen Salat mit Tomaten.

Es kam, was kommen musste. Am zweiten Tag musste ich trotz vorherigem Stuhl wegen zuviel Luft im Darm mit einem Zäpfchen auf das WC. Nun sagte man mir, ich solle normal essen und dabei  blähendes wie Hülschenfrüchte, Kohl, Zwiebeln usw. vermeiden. Daran habe ich mich gehalten, weshalb man in den folgenden zwei Wochen mit meinem Darm- und Blasenfüllstand zufrieden war. Und dies obwohl ich zweimal keinen Stuhl hatte. 

Welche Erfahrungen habt ihr mit der Bestrahlungsdiät gemacht?

----------


## lutzi007

Hallo Henry,

echt streng da bei Deiner Strahlentherapie.
Ich sollte nur auf blähende Lebensmittel verzichten.
Das hatte ich gemacht und alles ging seinen Gang.

Gruß
Lutz

----------


## Michi1

Mir wurde nur gesagt das die Blase voll sein sollte bei der Bestrahlung.

----------


## dieter286

Hallo,

habe vor ein paar Wochen die Bestrahlung abgeschlossen (berichte noch gesondert in meinem Thread).

Mir wurde empfohlen: keine blähenden und fettreichen Speisen und nicht zu spät abends essen.

Darmentleerung hat mit Hilfe von Microlax (ca. 2 Stunden vor Bestrahlung) "problemlos geklappt".

----------


## SantaSam

> Beim Planungs-CT wurden mir drei kaum sichtbare Punkte auf den Leib tätowiert. Zu meinem Entsetzen hat man gleich bei der ersten Sitzung Klebestreifen im Abstand von 1-2 Zentimeter daneben geklebt und diese mit einem Fils markiert.


Mein Planungs CT war letzte Woche und Morgen geht es los. 

Interessant ist wirklich wie die Kollegen der Strahlungsfraktion die Genauigkeit hinbekommen.

Beim Planungs CT habe ich die Damen dort mit Fragen gelöchert und sie sagte mir, dass sie als Vorgabe von den Ärzten im Beckenbereich maximal 3-5 cm und im Abdomen von maximal 2-3 cm Abweichung bekommen.

Mich stimmt das auch etwas nachdenklich, denn der zu bestrahlende Lympfknoten hat sicherlich kaum die o.g. Größe und auch die Rippe ist mit "2-3 cm" verfehlt. 

Allerdings wird in meinem Fall ja nicht nur nach den äußeren Markierungen (bei mir sind es 5 Koordinatenpunkte, wobei 4 nach einer Woche noch optimal sichtbar sind) gegangen, sondern - wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe - wird vor Beginn jeder Bestrahlung ein kleines CT gemacht und damit die Lage korrigiert. Die Vakkummatraze verhindert auch noch grobe Fehler.

... vermutlich gehört bei der Bestrahlerei auch "etwas Glück" dazu.

Wenn ich mir überlege, dass ich als Sportschütze auf 25 Meter ähnlich gut treffe und keinerlei Hilfsmittel habe, dann sollte das schon irgendwie klappen ... hoffe ich  :Blinzeln:

----------


## Trekker

> echt streng da bei Deiner Strahlentherapie.


Wahrscheinlich war ich selbst zu streng mit mir.



> Darmentleerung hat mit Hilfe von Microlax (ca. 2 Stunden vor Bestrahlung) "problemlos geklappt".


Habe ich am ersten Tag eingesetzt. Allerdings hat man mir gesagt, dass ich es sein lassen solle. Wenn die Notwendigkeit besteht, würde man mir eine Tube übergeben. Das war dann am dritten (nicht am zweiten, wie oben geschrieben) Tag der Fall.



> , sondern - wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe -  wird vor Beginn jeder Bestrahlung ein kleines CT gemacht und damit die  Lage korrigiert.


 Ich habe den Eindruck, dass i. d. R. (also nicht immer) ein Ct gemacht wird.


> ... vermutlich gehört bei der Bestrahlerei auch "etwas Glück" dazu.


Das auf jeden Fall.

----------


## Michi1

Meine Kennzeichnungen nach Ct waren über 4 Wochen, nachdem ich täglich geduscht habe zu sehen. Kommt vielleicht an das Material an, mit dem abgeklebt wurde. Aber trotzdem wurde vor der ersten Bestrahlung noch kontrolliert.

----------


## Trekker

Nun habe ich 24 von 35 Bestrahlungstermine absolviert. Bisher kann ich nicht klagen. Meine größte Sorge war die tägliche Darmentleerung. Doch hat sich herausgestellt, dass ich diese relativ gut beherrsche. Meine Termine sind immer am Nachmittag. Wenn ich mich bis 90 Minuten vor dem Termin noch nicht entleeren konnte, gehe ich eine halbe Stunde joggen. Während dessen oder danach klappt es meistens und wenn nicht, dann gab es auch keine Probleme, weil der Darm nicht zu voll war. 

In den ersten Tagen hat mir der Diätplan Probleme bereitet, weil man auf vieles, was zu einer flotten Entleerung führt, verzichten sollte. Nach Rücksprache mit den Assistentinnen habe ich meinen Speiseplan nur minimal umgestellt. Ich habe das Mittagessen und stark blähende Kost (Kohl, Zwiebeln, Hülsenfrüchte, Pflaumen und Aprikosen) weggelassen. Morgens habe ich wie gewohnt meinen Obstsalat mit Granatäpfel, Äpfel, Trauben, Heidelbeeren, Kaki  und gelegentlich Orangen oder Mandarinen - gemixt mit einem guten Joghurt, Flohsamenschalen und geschrotetem Leinsamen - verzehrt. Dazu trank ich zur Entblähung fast jeden Tag Fencheltee. Nach dem Obstsalat mache ich i. d. R. einen großen Spaziergang, der beim Bäcker vorbeiführt und gönne mir, zu Hause angekommen (ca. vier Stunden vor dem Termin),  einen guten Kaffee mit frischen Dinkel- und Laugenbrötchen, sowie Butter und Marmelade. Circa eine halbe Stunde vor dem Termin trinke ich nach dem Entleeren der Blase ca. einen halben Liter Mineralwasser. Nach dem Termin gibt es in der Stadt noch eine Gemüsesuppe oder Kaffee und Kuchen. Am Abend wird dann gut gekocht und gut gegessen. Auf das bestrahlungsfreie Wochenende habe ich mich besonders gefreut, weil am Freitag und Samstag auch Blähendes auf den Teller konnte.

Ich bin sehr froh, dass die Bestrahler mit mir zufrieden sind und hoffe dementsprechend auf ein erfolgreiches Ergebnis.

Nachdem ich die 30 Bicalutamid-Tabetten bis zur 22 Sitzung verbraucht hatte, habe ich beim Urologen nachgefragt, ob ich noch ein Rezept bekommen. Dies hat man verneint und mich gebeten nach Ablauf der drei Monate nach dem Verpassen der ersten Trenantone-Spritze zum Verpassen einer zweiten Spritze vorstellig zu werden.

----------


## Trekker

Meine private Krankenkassen hat mir bereits einen Antrag für eine stationäre Reha-Massnahme zukommen lassen. Diese werde ich auf jeden in Anspruch nehmen. Hierbei würde ich gerne in eine Einrichtung gehen, die mir nicht nur urologisch sondern auch kardiologisch weiterhelfen kann. 

Könnt ihr mir da etwas ordentliches empfehlen?

Gruß von
Henry

----------


## Michi1

Das wurde mir überhaupt nicht gesagt das der Darm entleert sein sollte, nur das die Blase gefüllt sein muss. War aber auch dann kein Problem bei mir ich habe mir immer Bestrahlungstermine so früh wie möglich geben lassen und erst anschließend frische Brötchen vom Bäcker zu Frühstück mitgebracht.

----------


## Trekker

> War aber auch dann kein Problem bei mir ich habe mir immer Bestrahlungstermine so früh wie möglich geben lassen...


Ich habe sie bewußt auf den Nachmittag gelegt, weil ich im Gegensatz zu Dir ein Spätkacker bin. 


> ...und erst anschließend frische Brötchen vom Bäcker zu Frühstück mitgebracht.


 Bei mir  haben die frischen Brötchen ggf. dazu beigetragen, dass die bereits verdaute Kost des Vortages besser hinaus befördert werden konnte.

----------


## Hartmut S

> Hierbei würde ich gerne in eine Einrichtung gehen, die mir nicht nur urologisch sondern auch kardiologisch weiterhelfen kann.


Hallo Henry,

schau hier mal rein.
Die liegt aber meh im Norden.
Müritz Klinik in Klink (qualitaetskliniken.de)

Ich selbst kenne die Reha-Klinik nicht.

Gruss aus dem Norden
hartmut

----------


## Trekker

> Müritz Klinik in Klink (qualitaetskliniken.de)


Danke für den Link lieber Hartmut. Müritz ist zwar interessant, aber momentan möchte ich im Süden bleiben. Ich habe hier auch eine gute Suchfunktion gefunden. Da wird die Müritz-Klinik gut beschrieben. Morgen habe ich einen Termin beim Reha-Berater und wenn nichts gegen Bad Waldsee spricht, werde ich dort mal anklopfen.

Gruß aus dem Süden
Henry

----------


## RalfDm

> wenn nichts gegen Bad Waldsee spricht, werde ich dort mal anklopfen.


Die Indikationen dort sind:

Orthopädie & Unfallchirurgie Orthopädische Onkologie 

Osteologie / Osteoporose 

Rheumatologie 

Schmerztherapie 

Sportmedizin 

Gynäkologie 


Was davon soll's denn sein?

Ralf

----------


## Michi1

Ich kenne die Klinik "Schedel"  in Thyrnau, bei Passau, sehr gut und kann sie nur empfehlen. Sie ist südlich und hat, was für mich wichtig war eine gute Anbindung mit Zug und Bus. Auch die Gegend außen rum ist nur zu empfehlen.

----------


## Hartmut S

> _Hierbei würde ich gerne in eine Einrichtung gehen, die mir nicht nur urologisch sondern auch kardiologisch weiterhelfen kann._


Michi, darum geht es, sonst hätte ich eine Reha in Damp an der Ostsee empfohlen.

Lieber Henry,  eine Reha-Klinik für Urologie mit Herz  :L&auml;cheln:  (Kardiologie) ist schwer zu finden.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Michi1

Entschuldigung ich habe nur Süddeutscher Raum gelesen, das mit Herz habe ich überlesen.

----------


## buschreiter

> Danke für den Link lieber Hartmut. Müritz ist zwar interessant, aber momentan möchte ich im Süden bleiben. Ich habe hier auch eine gute Suchfunktion gefunden. Da wird die Müritz-Klinik gut beschrieben. Morgen habe ich einen Termin beim Reha-Berater und wenn nichts gegen Bad Waldsee spricht, werde ich dort mal anklopfen.
> 
> Gruß aus dem Süden
> Henry


Hallo Henry,

genau nach dem von Dir beschriebenen Link konnte ich vor 8 Jahren ein paar passende Rehakliniken ins Auge fassen. Danach habe ich mich noch unter www.klinikbewertungen.de informiert und bin fündig geworden.

Viele Grüße
Achim

----------


## Trekker

> Was davon soll's denn sein?


Du hast recht, Bad 'Waldsee passt nicht so recht.


> eine Reha-Klinik für Urologie mit Herz   (Kardiologie) ist schwer zu finden.


Das habe ich auch schon  feststellen müssen. Auch die Reha-Beraterin vom Sozialdienst konnte mir  auf Anhieb nicht weiterhelfen.


> Danach habe ich mich noch unter www.klinikbewertungen.de informiert und bin fündig geworden.


Danke für den guten Link. Im übrigen danke ich allen Beteiligten für die Hilfe. 

Nun ist auch geklärt, dass es eine AHB werden wird. Die KK hatte mir - warum auch immer -  einen Antrag auf Reha zugesandt. Da die AHB bei Bestrahlungen fühestens 3 Wochen nach der letzen Bestrahlung beginnen soll, haben wir den Beginn auf den 07.02.2022 festgelegt. Bis dahin wird sich auch zeigen, was die Omikron-Variante noch anrichten wird. Zumindest bin ich bis dahin schon gut vier Wochen geboostert.

Henry

----------


## Trekker

Die Bestrahlungen, die ich gut verkraftet habe, liefen bis zum 06.01. Lediglich das nächtliche Wasserlassen scheint sich mit bis zu 4 Gängen leicht verschlechtert zu haben. Nachdem ich vor der Bestrahlung auch schon bis zu 3 mal raus musste, kann ich damit leben. Dass mein Stuhl ist regelmäßiger (täglich) geworden ist, will ich eher als Vorteil verbuchen. Der Bestrahlungsarzt signalisierte seine Zufriedenheit. Er meinte, ich wäre sehr diszipliniert dabei gewesen. Die Reha soll nun am 17.02. in der Sinntalklinik in Bad Brückenau beginnen. Am 15.02. gehe ich ins Labor und lasse mir Blut für die Bestimmung des PSA-Wertes abnehmen. Ich bin sehr gespannt, was dabei rauskommt. Vor dem Bestrahlungsbeginn und der Injektion einer Trenantone-Spritze lag er bei 0,79 ng/ml. Wenn ich vergleichsweise den Rückgang von 2020 heranziehe, dann müsste er eigentlich bei < 0,01 ng/ml angekommen sein. Das klingt zwar utopisch, aber in 2020 fiel er ohne Bestrahlung von 0,73 ng/ml auf 0,04 ng/ml. 

Mehr als hoffen und beten kann ich nicht.

Gruß
Henry

----------


## Trekker

> Die Reha soll nun am 17.02. in der Sinntalklinik in Bad Brückenau beginnen. Am 15.02. gehe ich ins Labor und lasse mir Blut für die Bestimmung des PSA-Wertes abnehmen.


Nachdem ich gerade eben beim SARS-CoV2 Antigentest einen positives Ergebnis bekommen habe, kann ich mir die Reha in der nächsten Woche abschminken.



> Mehr als hoffen und beten kann ich nicht.


Vielleicht hätte ich damit etwas früher beginnen sollen?

----------


## Optimist1954

> Nachdem ich gerade eben beim SARS-CoV2 Antigentest einen positives Ergebnis bekommen habe, kann ich mir die Reha in der nächsten Woche abschminken.


Henry,
es kann auch ein falsch-positives Testergebnis sein. Warte erstmal ob der PCR-Test das Ergebnis bestätigt.

Franz

----------


## Trekker

> es kann auch ein falsch-positives Testergebnis sein. Warte erstmal ob der PCR-Test das Ergebnis bestätigt.


Da habe ich wenig Hoffnung, weil ich in der letzten Woche - während einer Geburtstagsfeier - direkt neben einem am nächsten Tag positiv Getesteten saß.

----------


## obelix

wie an anderer Stelle erwähnt, bin ich aktuell mit dem Virus infiziert. Dies hat ein PCR-Test, die extrem zuverlässig sind/sein sollen, gezeigt. Meine vorgesehene OP kommenden Freitag musste gestrichen werden. ALLE Schnelltests, vorher und auch aktuell, sind negativ. Meine Frau bekam ebenfalls ein negatives PCR-Ergebnis mitgeteilt. Mein Sohn, Schnelltest negativ, wartet noch auf das PCR-Ergebnis. Da seine Tochter/meine Enkelin ebenfalls PRC-Negativ ist, erwarte ich das auch von ihm und seiner Frau, die beim Besuch bei uns vor fast zwei Wochen nicht dabei war.

Wann und wo ich mich angesteckt haben könnte, weiß ich nicht. Weitere, direkte Kontakte hatte ich nicht, weil ich meinen OP-Termin nicht gefährden wollte.

Auf Schnelltest-Ergebnisse gebe ich aktuell gar nichts. Aussagekräftig kann nur ein PCR-Test sein. Symptome habe ich bisher keine und hoffe, dass dies so bleibt.

----------


## Trekker

> wie an anderer Stelle erwähnt, bin ich aktuell mit dem Virus infiziert. Dies hat ein PCR-Test, die extrem zuverlässig sind/sein sollen, gezeigt.


 


> Meine Frau bekam *ebenfalls* ein negatives PCR-Ergebnis mitgeteilt.


Ebenfalls, wäre dann nicht negativ sondern positiv wie Du?

----------


## obelix

Die Tochter von meinem Sohn ist/war PCR-negativ. Sie wird 2x wöchentlich im Kindergarten PCR-getestet. Meine Frau ist nun ebenfalls PCR-negativ und seit gestern auch mein Sohn. Alle meine Kontakte sind jetzt PCR-negativ ... nur ich nicht.

Wir haben keine Erklärung oder Vermutung wann und wo ich mir das Virus eingefangen haben könnte. Bei allen, auch bei mir, sind und waren ALLE Schnelltests negativ, unabhängig ob diese in einem Testzentrum oder zu Hause durchgeführt wurden.. Bei mir auch heute wieder und weiterhin bisher keine Symptome.

Das Schlimmste für mich ist die OP-Absage und das warten auf einen neuen Termin. Mindestabstand in der Martini-Klinik sind sechs Wochen.

----------


## Trekker

Ich antworte in Deinem Thread.

----------


## Trekker

Um den Thread von Hartmut S. zu schonen, antworte ich besser mal im  eigenen:


> Gerade Ramipril (und andere ACE-Hemmer  wie auch die Sartane, z.B. Lorstan) haben keine primäre harntreibende  Wirkung! Rampril in Kombination mit HCT natürlich schon.


Schade,  es wäre eine sehr plausible Erklärung gewesen.




> Was auch immer gemeint ist mit  Herzanfall.


Lt. Diagnose: Kombiniertes Aortenklappenvitium mit  hochgradigem Insuffiziensanteil.




> Die Herzleistung nimmt im Laufe des Lebens ab.  Damit wird tagsüber immer mehr an Flüssigkeit in das "Körpergewebe  ausgepresst".


Bei mir hat sich das Wasser vornehmlich in der  Lunge angesammelt. Zum Zeitpunkt meines "Herzanfalls" bekam ich kaum  noch Luft und musste den Notdienst verständigen.



> Nachts im Liegen kann diese Flüssigkeit wieder  in das Kreislaufsystem  und Blutbahn zurückfließen. Somit werden die  Nieren gefordert und geben  den Harn in das ableitende System, per Urin  geht's dann ab. Nebeneffekt:  dicke Knöchel am Abend sind morgens  schlanker.


Mein Hausarzt schaut sich häufig die Knöchel an, dabei habe ich den Eindruck,  dass er etwas enttäuscht ist, weil  diese nicht angeschwollen sind. Mittlerweile habe ich allerdings auch eine  Herzklappe vom Schwein.

Auch ich danke Dir lieber Winfried für die gute Erklärung
Gruß
Henry

----------


## Trekker

> Die Reha soll nun am 17.02. in der Sinntalklinik in Bad Brückenau beginnen.


 Der Beginn musste wegen meiner Coronainfektion und einem anschließendem Arzttermin auf den 14.03.2022 verschoben werden.



> Am 15.02. gehe ich ins Labor und lasse mir Blut für die Bestimmung des PSA-Wertes abnehmen.


Hat leider auch nicht geklappt, ich war zwar schon freigetestet, aber das Labor ist seit diesem Jahr für Publikumsverkehr gesperrt.  Demzufolge war ich in meiner OP-Klinik (zum Urologen mag ich nicht mehr) und habe dort die zweite Trenantone-Spritze bekommen und gleich Blut für den PSA abgegeben.


> Ich bin sehr gespannt, was dabei rauskommt. Vor dem Bestrahlungsbeginn und der Injektion einer Trenantone-Spritze lag er bei 0,79 ng/ml. Wenn ich vergleichsweise den Rückgang von 2020 heranziehe, dann müsste er eigentlich bei < 0,01 ng/ml angekommen sein. Das klingt zwar utopisch, aber in 2020 fiel er ohne Bestrahlung von 0,73 ng/ml auf < 0,04 ng/ml.


Gestern habe ich das Ergebnis per Post bekommen. Leider war es mit < 0,3 ng/ml nicht ganz mein Wunschergebnis von < 0,1 ng/ml, aber für einen Hoffnungsschimmer reicht es immer noch. Dennoch mache ich mir Sorgen, weil der Verringerung - trotz zusätzlicher Bestrahlung - nicht größer ist als in 2020. In 2020 habe ich 15 Tage nach den gemessenen 0,73 ng/ml mit der Trenantone-Gabe begonnen. Demzufolge konnte der Wert noch auf den Vergleichswert von 0,79 ng/ml ansteigen und ist danach innerhalb von 78 Tagen auf < 0,04 gefallen. Jetzt ist er nach 96 Tagen trotz zusätzlich erfolgter Bestrahlung lediglich auf 
< 0,03 ng/ml gefallen. Demzufolge hat die Bestrahlung einen Mehrwert von 0,01 ng/ml gebracht.

----------


## Barnold

Entweder bin ich jetzt begriffsstutzig oder es ist einfach schon zu spät am Sonntag. 
Du schreibst: 


> Leider war es mit < 0,3 ng/ml nicht ganz....


 und weiter unten : Jetzt ist er nach 96 Tagen trotz zusätzlich erfolgter Bestrahlung lediglich auf < 0,03 ng/ml gefallen.
 < bedeutet doch kleiner als  und einmal redest Du von < 0,3 dann von 0,03, da ist eine Zehnerpotenz Unterschied zwischen beiden. Was stimmt denn nun? Dummerweise könnte nämlich <0,3 auch <0,03 sein. 
Gruß
Ein ratloser Arnold

----------


## Trekker

> Entweder bin ich jetzt begriffsstutzig oder es ist einfach schon zu spät am Sonntag.


Du bist nicht begriffsstutzig, aber für mich war es einfach schon zu spät. Ich hätte lieber zeitig ins Bett gehen sollen.

Natürlich stimmen die < 0,03 ng/ml. Das Zehnfache würde mir jede Hoffnung nehmen. Wobei hier genügend andere mit so schlechten Werten nicht aufgeben. All denen meine Hochachtung.

----------


## Trekker

Nach einem Anruf in der Urologie des Krankenhauses erklärte man mir, dass das Krankenhauslabor keine kleineren Werte vermerkt. D. h. alles was kleiner als 0,03 ist wird mit 0,03 angegeben. Demzufolge waren meine Sorgen unbegründet, denoch war der Anruf zur Beruhigung meiner Psyche wichtig. Jetzt kann ich zufrieden sein und muss mir keine unnötigen Gedanken machen.

Gruß
Henry

----------


## Georg_

In deinem Profil steht nichts von einer Salvage-Bestrahlung. Normalerweise würde man, nachdem man das Lokalrezidiv erkannt hat, eine Bestrahlung der Prostata machen und evtl. sechs Monate danach Hormontherapie. Im Moment sieht es so aus, als wenn du bis an dein Lebensende ADT machen sollst.

----------


## Trekker

> In deinem Profil steht nichts von einer Salvage-Bestrahlung.


In meinem Profil steht dazu folgendes: 


> 16.11.2021 Beginn Bestrahlung 33 Fraktionen a 2 Gy (2 Bögen)
> 06.01.2022 Ende Bestrahlung mit 2 Fraktionen a 2 Gy (1 Bogen)


Das stand bereits da, als Du Deinen Kommentar abgegeben hattest. 


> Normalerweise würde man, nachdem man das Lokalrezidiv erkannt hat, eine Bestrahlung der Prostata machen und evtl. sechs Monate danach Hormontherapie.


Darüber haben wir bereits ab #171 diskutiert. Wobei wir damals - wie jetzt durchgeführt - von einer begleitenden Hormontherapie ausgegangen sind.  


> Im Moment sieht es so aus, als wenn du bis an dein Lebensende ADT machen sollst.


Wie kommst Du zu dieser Aussage?

----------


## Georg_

Die Aussage basierte darauf, dass ich annahm, es wäre keine Salvage-Bestrahlung erfolgt sondern statt dessen mit Hormontherapie begonnen worden. Das wäre dann lebenslang, ggfs. mit Pausen. In deinem Fall halte ich sechs Monate ADT nach der Bestrahlung für ausreichend.

----------


## Trekker

Danke für Deine korrektive Meinung lieber Georg. Ich hatte schon leise Zweifel an meinem Vorgehen. Ich denke auch, dass ich die HB nach 6 Monaten beende. Spätestens danach wird sich zeigen, wo ich stehe.

----------


## Trekker

> In deinem Fall halte ich sechs Monate ADT nach der Bestrahlung für ausreichend.


Wobei sich die Zeiten der beiden Therapien um fast zwei Monate überschnitten haben.

----------


## Georg_

Ich würde schon sehen, dass ich sechs Monate ADT nach der Bestrahlung mache. Weitere Monate schaden nicht, es geht nur um die Vermeidung der Nebenwirkungen. Eine ADT vor der Bestrahlung hat nicht die gleiche Wirkung wie nach der Bestrahlung.

----------


## Trekker

> Eine ADT vor der Bestrahlung hat nicht die gleiche Wirkung wie nach der Bestrahlung.


Ich habe beide Therapien zeitgleich angefangen.

Im übrigen hat die 2. Trenantone-Spritze, die ich am 16.02.2022 bekommen habe, ihre Spuren hinterlassen. Die Nadel hat wohl ein Änderchen erwischt, so dass sich auf meiner Bauchdecke ein Hämatom mit einem Querschnitt von 2 - 3 cm gebildet hat. Muss ich nun fürchten, dass darunter die Wirksamkeit der Behandlung leidet?

----------


## Georg_

Ich glaube nicht, aber das kannst du ja auch deinen Urologen fragen.

----------


## Trekker

> Wie hat sich der Blutdruck entwickelt? Ihr kontrolliert sicher


Meiner hat sich trotz Ramipril 2,5 mg 1-0-1 verschlechtert.

----------


## W.Rellok

Hallo Trekker,




> Meiner hat sich trotz Ramipril 2,5 mg 1-0-1 verschlechtert.


- Ramipril 5 mg täglich ist eine geringe Dosis
- Arzt fragen nach Erweiterung bzw. Ergänzung
- Grundsätzlich sollten Maximaldosierungen vermieden werden, stattdessen
- Leitliniengerecht: Kombinationstherapie mit Ramipril, Diureticum und Calciumantagonisten

Winfried

----------


## W.Rellok

Hallo Henry,

ich will deinen Tread nicht stören. 

Zur leitliniengerechten Behandlung des erhöhten Blutdrucks gehört der Hinweis, dass nach jüngsten Erhebungen (Mahfoud F, Clin Res Card 2022) in Deutschland nur *11%* der Patienten mit einer fixen Kombination behandelt werden.

Das bedeutet eine große Zahl an Patienten wird  *f a l s c h*  behandelt (ich sage das bewusst, weil ich jahrzehntelange Erfahrung mit der Blutdruckbehandlung habe).

Winfried

----------


## Trekker

> ich will deinen Tread nicht stören.


 Lieber Winfried,  ganz im Gegenteil: Ich freue mich über Deine Antwort. 


> Zur leitliniengerechten Behandlung des erhöhten Blutdrucks gehört der Hinweis, dass nach jüngsten Erhebungen (Mahfoud F, Clin Res Card 2022) in Deutschland nur *11%* der Patienten mit einer fixen Kombination behandelt werden.


. Allerdings verstehe ich nicht, was Du mit der fixen Kombination sagen wilst?

----------


## reini99

> Hallo Henry,
> 
> ich will deinen Tread nicht stören. 
> 
> Zur leitliniengerechten Behandlung des erhöhten Blutdrucks gehört der Hinweis, dass nach jüngsten Erhebungen (Mahfoud F, Clin Res Card 2022) in Deutschland nur *11%* der Patienten mit einer fixen Kombination behandelt werden.
> 
> Das bedeutet eine große Zahl an Patienten wird  *f a l s c h*  behandelt (ich sage das bewusst, weil ich jahrzehntelange Erfahrung mit der Blutdruckbehandlung habe).
> 
> Winfried


Da scheint was dran zu sein. Bei mir wirkte auch nur eine Dreierkombination.
Reinhard

----------


## Trekker

> Bei mir wirkte auch nur eine Dreierkombination.


Ok, damit meint ihr die nachfolgend aufgelisteten 3 Mittel: Ramipril, Diureticum und Calciumantagonisten.

----------


## Hartmut S

Hallo Henry,

bei meiner Frau wirkte ein Blutdrucksenkungsmittel mit Calciumantagonisten, ohne Diureticum.
Also nur eine Zweierkombination. 
Sie hatte aber keine Herzrhythmusstörungen, nur der Puls war vorher zu hoch.

Seitdem sie die 2 Tabletten nimmt, klappt es auch mit dem Blutdruck.
Der lag bei 160, ist nun mehr auf 130 gefallen.

Bei sehr warmen Wetter (Süd Spanien) lässt sie die Medikamente weg, weil der Blutdruck auch ohne Medikamente sehr stark sank.
Sie hatte dort sogar Probleme mit dem Kreislauf.
Es hatte etwas gedauert, bis wir die Ursache fanden.
Die Einnahme der Tabletten hatten wir gar nicht auf dem Schirm.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## W.Rellok

Zur leitliniengerechten Behandlung des erhöhten  Blutdrucks stehen wesentlich 3 Substanzklassen von Medikamenten zur Verfügung


RAS-Blocker: ACE-Inhibitoren (ACEi) oder Angiotensin-Rezeptorblocker (ARB)Calcium-Canal-Blocker (CCB)Diuretika (D)
Die Medikamente können einzeln als Monotherapie oder in Kombination miteinander angewandt werden. Die Wirkung der einzelnen Komponenten wird durch die Hinzunahme einer Substanzklasse wesentlich besser als durch eine Verdoppelung der Dosis.

Für den Patienten bedeutet dies eine Vereinfachung der Medikamenteneinnahme und damit eine Steigerung der Sicherheit für den Behandlungserfolg.

Die aktuellen Leitlinien der Deutschen Hochdruckliga von 2018 (angeglichen an ESC European Society of Cardiology und ESH European Society of Hypertension) geben vor


Neuer Zielblutdruck systolisch zwischen 120 und 130 sowie diastolisch zwischen 70 und 80 mmHg (*für fast alle!*)Intensive Blutdruckkontrollen auch bei Älteren1. Wahl: RAS-Blocker + CCB, D
Initiale Fix-Kombination
Zur Verdeutlichung einige Beispiele von Medikamenten:

ACE-Inhibitoren (ACEi): RamiprilCalcium-Canal-Blocker (CCB): AmlodipinDiuretika (D): HCT


Winfried

----------


## reini99

Falls von Interesse: ich nehme statt ACE Hemmer Sartane, Candesartan, Amlodipin und HCT. Warum Ramipril vor langer Zeit abgesetzt wurde, weiss ich nicht mehr. Nur so konnte ich teilweise Werte von 120/70 erreichen.
Reinhard

----------


## W.Rellok

Hallo Reinhard,




> ich nehme statt ACE Hemmer Sartane, Candesartan, Amlodipin und HCT. Warum Ramipril vor langer Zeit abgesetzt wurde, weiss ich nicht mehr. Nur so konnte ich teilweise Werte von 120/70 erreichen.


Sartane, das sind die Angiotensin-Blocker (ARB). Hattest du Probleme mit dem ACE-Hemmer, z.B. Husten?

Also, mich würde freuen, wenn die Forum-Leser neben ihren Problemen ihre evtl. Nebenmedikation auf unsere aktuelle Diskussion hin überprüfen. Und beim Hausarzt richtig Dampf machen.

Ich lese sehr gerne hier.

Winfried

----------


## obelix

Wegen meines seit März 2020 chronischen Nesselfiebers (Urtikaria) musste ich die bei mir gut funktionierenden Sartane, 1x 8mg Candesartan, absetzen. Nach einigen Versuchen bin ich seit längerer Zeit bei 1x 10mg Felodor und 1x 5mg Torasemid hängen geblieben und komme damit überwiegend klar.

----------


## W.Rellok

Hallo Jens,




> Felodor und 1x 5mg Torasemid


- Felodor (Felodipin) ist ein Calciumkanalblocker (CCB)
- Torasemid ist ein Diuretikum (D)
- entspricht dem vorgeschlagenen Schema

Winfried

----------


## Trekker

> Sie hatte aber keine Herzrhythmusstörungen, nur der Puls war vorher zu hoch.


 Ich habe weder das eine noch das andere..



> 'Bei sehr warmen Wetter (Süd Spanien) lässt sie die Medikamente weg, weil der Blutdruck auch ohne Medikamente sehr stark sank.


Da sollte man den ganzen Winter verbringen können.
]

----------


## Barnold

Das ist ja interessant. Ich nehme seit längerem 8 mg Candecor (Candesartan) am Tag und bin zufrieden. Muss ich jetzt trotzdem meinen HA um Ergänzung bitten?
Gruß Arnold

----------


## obelix

> 8 mg Candecor (Candesartan) am Tag


war bei mir auch top. Leider musste ich wegen der genannten Allergie umstellen.

----------


## W.Rellok

Hallo Arnold,




> Barnold 
> 
> 
> Das ist ja interessant. Ich nehme seit längerem 8 mg Candecor (Candesartan) am Tag und bin zufrieden. Muss ich jetzt trotzdem meinen HA um Ergänzung bitten?


- wenn der Zielwert erreicht wird, keine Änderung 

Winfried

----------


## Trekker

> Zur leitliniengerechten Behandlung des erhöhten  Blutdrucks stehen wesentlich 3 Substanzklassen von Medikamenten zur Verfügung.
> Winfried


Danke für die gut verständliche Darstellung. Ich werde damit meine Ärzte konfrontieren

Da ich momentan auf AHB bin und beim  Schreiben mit meinem IPhone große Probleme habe, kann ich nicht so gut und schnell antworten.

Herzliche Grüße 
Henry

----------


## daniela3

Mein Mann nimmt seit einiger Jahren Lorzaar 12,5. Wirkung ist sehr gut.

----------


## obelix

Meine Kombi ist Felodipin Stada 10mg zusammen mit Torasemid 5mg. Normalerweise reicht das, jetzt während und nach meiner verlängerten OP-Zeit ist mein Blutdruck nur selten unter 150/160 (oberer Wert). Solange dieser unter 180 bleibt, wird hier in der Martini-Klinik nicht eingegriffen. Körperlich bemerke ich, im Gegensatz zu sonst, den erhöhten Blutdruck kaum.

----------


## Trekker

Ich bin seit dem 14.03. in Bad Brückenau zu AHB. Seit dem ist mein Blutdruck im Schnitt bei ca. 150/90. In der zweiten Woche hat man hier eine Langzeitmessung angeleiert. Leider hatte mein zuständiger Arzt (Urologe) das Ergebnis bei der Visite in der darauffolgenden Woche nicht vorliegen. 

Er will sich mit dem Internisten der Klinik kurzschließen und mir am Freitag Bescheid geben. Da ich mit täglich 2,5 mg recht niedrig eingestellt bin, haben wir bis dahin erstmal eine Verdoppelung auf zweimal 5 mg beschlossen. Die zweite Messung am heutigen Tag ergab den sehr guten Wert von 118/74. Schön wäre, es bliebe dabei.

Hier hat man auch einen PSA-Test gemacht, der fiel mit 0 01 ng/ml sehr zufriedenstellend aus.  Auch sonst gefällt es mir hier sehr gut. Die Landschaft eignet sich optimal zum Wandern und Radfahren. Bei dem schönen Wetter der letzten zwei Wochen bin ich laut der App meines Handy mehr als 200 Km gewandert.

Es grüßt 
Henry

----------


## Michi1

Das wärenb ja, wenn ich richtig überschlagen hab, ca. 20.000 Schritte am Tag? Respekt.

----------


## Trekker

Stand heute: 20.738 Schritte,
Durchschnitt aus 14Tagen.

----------


## Michi1

Hast du keine Anwendungen?

----------


## Trekker

Ich mach das auch in Teilabschnitten. In jeweils 2 Std kommt man auch weit. Ich hatte zuvor gebeten, mir längere Unterbrechungen einzubauen, damit ich Touren machen kann. Leider hat man das höchst selten berücksichtigt. 

Deshalb lasse ich sch mal eine Anwendung oder das Abendessen ausfallen. Wenn z. B. um 15:30 Uhr Laufgruppe angesetzt ist, dann marschier ich um 14:00 Uhr los und komme zwischen 18:00 und 19:00 Uhr zurück.

----------


## Trekker

Allerdings macht mir der Blutdruck zu schaffen. Nachdem er nach der Verdoppelung der Ramipril-Gabe ein einziges Mal mit 118/74 niedrig war, war er bei den letzten 7 Messungen meist > 150/90. Heute Morgen z. B. bei 157/101. 

Das macht mich noch krank 🤢

----------


## Michi1

Genau so habe ich es bei meiner letzten Kur gemacht. Nachdem ich 3x in derselben Klinik war, brauchte ich mir die Vorträge ja auch nicht mehr anhören. Ich war auch die kpl. Zeit, wenn das Wetter passte, unterwegs. Ich ließ sogar oft das Abendessen ausfallen.
Die Gegend rund um Passau ist auch sehenswert. Ich mache sogar jedes Jahr noch Kurzurlaub mit meiner Frau dort.

----------


## Trekker

> Allerdings macht mir der Blutdruck zu schaffen. Nachdem er nach der Verdoppelung der Ramipril-Gabe ein einziges Mal mit 118/74 niedrig war, war er bei den letzten 7 Messungen meist > 150/90. Heute Morgen z. B. bei 157/101. 
> 
> Das macht mich noch krank 濫


Nachdem noch in der Klinik Ramipril durch Candesartan ersetzt wurde, stieg der Blutdruck auf unglaubliche 223/126.Obwohl ich den Wechsel rückgängig machen wollte, empfahl man mir eine Verdoppelung der 2 x 8 mg auf 2 x 16mg Candesartan. Ich telefonierte mit meinem Hausarzt und der verschrieb mir zu den 8 mg Candesartan ein rein pflanzliches Beruhigungsmittel, von dem ich morgens und abends jeweils 2 Pillen schlucke. Seitdem hat sich der Blutdruck halbwegs normalisiert. Gerade eben gemessen: 127/75.

----------


## Trekker

Nachdem ich am 04.04. von der AHB zurückgekehrt bin, war ich bei erstmals am 14.04. bei meinem neuen Urologen. Er meinte, ich solle mit Rücksicht auf meine Herzproblemen, sicherheitshalber nicht mehr die dritte Trenantone-Spritze nehmen. Der PSA-Wert hätte sich vielversprechnend entwickelt. Er ist nach Bestrahlung und gleichzeitiger Gabe von Trenantone - zuletzt gemessen am 15.03.2022 - auf < 0,01 ng/ml gefallen. Ich hatte am 12.11. die erste Trenantone-Spritze bekommen und danach am 16.11.2021 die Bestrahlung begonnen und 30 Tage Bicalutamid geschluckt.

----------


## obelix

> ein rein pflanzliches Beruhigungsmittel


127/75 ist doch ein guter Wert! Hin und wieder schwankt mein Blutdruck ebenfalls mal wieder, geht hoch, trotz Tabletten. Meist beruhigt sich das wieder nach einigen Tagen.

Probiere ich bei längeren guten Messergebnissen, die tägliche Gabe zu verringern, bekomme ich nach wenigen Tagen die Quittung. Blutdruck geht wieder hoch; z. B. 155/85. Nehme ich dann wieder die normale Eingabe dauert es wieder einige Tage bis mein Blutdruck passt.

Welches Beruhigungsmittel hat dir dein Hausarzt verschrieben?

----------


## Trekker

> Welches Beruhigungsmittel hat dir dein Hausarzt verschrieben?


Sedacur forte in Tablettenform, wovon ich täglich vier Stück (2-0-2) schlucke.

----------


## Trekker

> Nachdem noch in der Klinik Ramipril durch Candesartan ersetzt wurde, stieg der Blutdruck auf unglaubliche 223/126.Obwohl ich den Wechsel rückgängig machen wollte, empfahl man mir eine Verdoppelung der 2 x 8 mg auf 2 x 16mg Candesartan. Ich telefonierte mit meinem Hausarzt und der verschrieb mir zu den 8 mg Candesartan ein rein pflanzliches Beruhigungsmittel, von dem ich morgens und abends jeweils 2 Pillen schlucke. Seitdem hat sich der Blutdruck halbwegs normalisiert. Gerade eben gemessen: 127/75.


Mein Blutdruck hat sich auf wundersame Weise normalisiert und dies obwohl ich seit anfang August das Candesartan von 8 mg auf 4 mg reduziert habe. Bei ganz wenigen Ausreissern bewegen sich die Werte im Schnitt bei 125 zu 75. 

Dies habe ich sicher nicht nur den Beruhigungspillen (Sedacur) zu verdanken, aber die Erkenntnis, dass ich vieles ruhiger angehen muss, hat sicher mit dazu beigetragen.


Über meinen PSA-Wert habe ich - mit Ausnahme im Profil - lange nichts berichtet. Ich hatte einfach Angst, dass er hauptsächlich durch die begleitende Hormonspritzen in den Keller gefahren ist und  hernach - wie in 2020 ohne Bestrahlung - sehr schnell wieder steigen wird. Damals hatte er sich nach der letzten Trenantonespritze innerhalb von 8 Monaten von 0,04 auf 0,17 erholt. Zwar habe ich auch jetzt mit einem Anstieg von 0,01 auf 0,04 eine Vervierfachung, aber tatsächlich ist es offensichtlich ein Stillstand, weil die Werte von verschiedenen Laboren stammen und mein Stammlabor keine PSA-Werte kleiner 0,04 ng/ml ausweist. Ich hoffe nur, dass dieser Stillstand nicht nur dem geringen Testosteron-Wert geschuldet ist. Dieser hat sich innerhalb von drei Monaten nur von 0,24 nmol/l auf 1,49 nmol/l erholt. Meine Urologe wollte, dass ich vom Labor auch noch die Werte FSH und LH messen lasse. Leider kann ich mit deren Ergebnissen (FSH=5,2, LH=0,9) noch nichts anfangen, aber da wird mich der Urologe am nächsten Mittwoch sicherlich  entsprechend aufklären.

Beängstigen tut mich ein anderer Wert. Der sogenannte CK-Wert liegt bei 337 U/l und in der Erläuterung des Laborberichts steht dazu:
*
CK erhöht: Wichtig!*
Bei Verdacht auf Myokardschädigung/Myokardinfarkt bitte sofort Troponin anfordern und Telefon und Faxnummer mitteilen, um umgehende Erreichbarkeit zu gewährleisten.

Nach meiner Herzklappen-Op vor zwei Jahren beunruhigt mich dieser Hinweis doch etwas mehr als mir lieb ist. Vielleicht kann ein Kundiger hier eine hoffentlich beruhigende Aussage treffe, weil ich erst am Freitag einen Termin beim Hausarzt bekommen habe. Beim Kardiologen bekam ich keinen kurzfristigen Termin. Dort kann ich - trotz Privatpatientenstatus - erst im März 2023 antreten. Auf meinen Hinweis, dass ich bis dahin bereits tot sein könne, meinte die Sprechstundenhilfe: Im Notfall müssen Sie halt die 112 anrufen.

----------


## Advo024

Lieber Henry,

im Bereich der Herzerkrankungen fehlen uns vertiefte Kenntnisse, so dass die kardiale Labor-Diagnostik auch uns so manche Sorgen bereitet, 
die wir schon verschiedentlich im Forum thematisiert haben. Bei Victor haben bislang alle der diesbezüglich extrem hohen Werte,
 die latent lebensbedrohlich erscheinen (insbesondere Troponin T und ProBNP) und nach wie vor doppelt mit ++ markiert und 
mit Warnhinweisen im Ausdruck erscheinen, keine Bestätigung einer Gefahr oder gar eines erfolgten Herzinfarktes bei der kardiologischen Untersuchung offenbart. 
Vielmehr wurde die Situation vom Kardiologen als so stabil verbessert beurteilt, dass die nächste Vorstellung erst im nächsten Jahr für erforderlich gehalten wird.
 Im Ergebnis nehmen wir solche Werte bei Victor daher als Hinweise, die uns Aufschluss über Veränderungen des PCa-Geschehens geben können (#369).

Zu einer kardiologischen Entwarnung muss es bei dir nicht auch kommen, kann aber zunächst einmal ein besonnenes Handeln fördern.
 Dazu gehört unseres Erachtens aber auch, spätestens bei einem Hinweis auf einen Herzinfarkt tatsächlich den Notarzt zu rufen und vorab zumindest ein Telefonat 
mit dem behandelnden Kardiologen zum Erhalt dessen Einschätzung zu führen. 
Gelingt dir dies nicht, bleibt eine E-Mail direkt an den Kardiologen (nicht an die Station, das Institut oder die Sekretärin) mit persönlicher Ansprache und der Bitte
 um eine zeitnahe Kontaktaufnahme. Denn im Gegensatz zum Hausarzt, der im Zweifel auch nicht viel mit den Laborwerten anfangen kann, 
liegen dem behandelnden Kardiologen deine dazu interessierenden Informationen vor, um die Situation zutreffend beurteilen zu können.

Liebe Grüße
Silvia

----------


## W.Rellok

Lieber Henry,

CK und Herzinfarkt - das ist kein Thema für Ferndiagnosen. 
Bei Brustschmerzen und bei Oberbauchschmerzen mit all seinen Facetten immer den NOTARZT rufen.
Du hast eine kardiale Anamnese. Zur weiteren Abklärung werden im Notfall-Labor weitere Werte gemessen, Troponin etc.
Ich möchte dich aber hier beruhigen. Deine Schilderungen machen ein akutes Ereignis nicht wahrscheinlich. Dein Hausarzt wird dir eine Erklärung bieten. Zum Facharzt-Termin in nächsten Jahr - da fehlen mir die Worte

Der Wechsel von Ramipril zu Candesartan: ohne Erklärung kann ich hier nicht kommentieren. Liegt ein Entlassungsbericht vor ?
Grundsätzlich sind beide Medikamentengruppen gleichwirkend. 
Das Beruhigungsmittel ist offenbar wirksam. Also zunächst weiter.

Silvia hat in ihrer charakteristischen Vorgehensweise den Weg bzw. Ausweg gewiesen. Fachkundige Aufklärung durch den Lotsen.

Hier noch die grundsätzliche Erklärung für CK aus Internisten im Netz


https://www.internisten-im-netz.de/mediathek/blutbild-erklaerung/kreatin-kinase.html




> *Kreatin-Kinase*
> 
> *Warum wird der Kreatin-Kinase-Wert gemessen?*
> 
> Die  Kreatin-Kinase (CK), auch als Kreatin-Phosphokinase (CPK) als bezeichnet, spielt eine wichtige Rolle bei der Energiegewinnung und versorgt die Zellen mit Energie. Kreatin-Kinasen kommen in allen Muskelzellen und im Gehirn vor. Es gibt 4 verschiedene Kreatin-Kinasen, die sich etwas im chemischen Aufbau unterscheiden, aber die dieselbe Funktion haben. Die 4 Varianten der Kreatin-Kinase kommen in unterschiedlichen Organen vor, z.B. die Kreatin-Kinase-MB (CK-MB) im Herzmuskel. Die Gesamt-CK ist die Summe aller Kreatin-Kinasen im Körper.
> Die CK ist ein wichtiger Messwert bei Verdacht auf Schäden an der Skelettmuskulatur oder am Herzen, z.B. bei einem Herzinfarkt. Die Höhe der CK-MB ist ein wichtiger Hinweis auf einen Herzinfarkt: Je höher die CK-MB ist, desto größer ist der Infarkt. Beträgt die CK-MB mehr als 6% der Gesamt-CK, ist dies ein deutlicher Hinweis auf einen Herzinfarkt.
> 
> *Welchen Kreatin-Kinase-Wert sollten Männer aufweisen?*
> 
> ...


Winfried

----------


## Trekker

Vielen Dank Dir,
liebe Silvia und Dir
lieber Winfried,

für die aufschlussreichen Informationen und dem Hinweis zum besonnenen Handeln. Letztendlich hat der Hausarzt, auch infolge eines weiteren Bluttests, eure Ratschläge bestätigt. 
Mir ging es bisher gut. Ich hoffe, dass es nach den nun anstehenden Terminen so bleibt. Nächste Woche werde ich direkt im Labor die gleichen Blutwerte  wie bereits im Sept. ermitteln lassen. Ich bin jetzt schon gespannt, wie die sich entwickelt haben. Hoffentlich bewegen die kritischen Werte in einem tragbaren Rahmen, vor allem hoffe ich, dass der PSA-Wert unter der Nachweisgrenze geblieben ist.
Auch mein Blutdruck hat sich weitgehend normalisiert. Ich messe nur noch einmal die Woche und werde i. d. R. mit einem erfreulichen Ergebnis überrascht.

Viele Grüße und 
einen guten Rutsch ins Neue Jahr
wünscht euch Allen 
Henry

----------


## Trekker

> Über meinen PSA-Wert habe ich - mit Ausnahme im Profil - lange nichts berichtet. Ich hatte einfach Angst, dass er hauptsächlich durch die begleitende Hormonspritzen in den Keller gefahren ist und  hernach - wie in 2020 ohne Bestrahlung - sehr schnell wieder steigen wird.


Gestern war ich im Labor und habe meine Blutwerte messen lassen. Das Ergebnis konnte ich bereits am Abend auslesen. Ich bin total erleichtert, dass der PSA-Wert immer noch unter der Nachweisgrenze von 
< 0,04 ng/ml geblieben ist und dies, obwohl sich der Testosteronwert von 1,49 nmol/l auf 7,77 nmol/l erholt hat.

*Offensichtlich war die Bestrahlung ein Volltreffer.* 

Bei der letzten Trenantonebehandlung in 2020 mit drei Spritzen (ohne Bestrahlung)  stieg der PSA-Wert in vergleichbarer Zeit  von 0,04 auf 0,66 ng/ml. Dieses mal waren es nur zwei Trenantonespritzen (Nov. 2021 und Feb. 2022), aber ich habe mit Beginn der Bestrahlung im Nov. 2021 neben der Trenantonespritze auch noch 30 Tage lang Bica-Tabletten geschluckt.

Im Labor habe ich gestern neben dem PSA-Wert noch viele andere Werte messen lassen und muss mit zusätzlicher Freude feststellen, dass sich seit dem 19.09.2022 unter den bisherigen Abweichlern von den Referenzwerten viele verbessert haben. Nachfolgend führe ich die Abweichler und zusätzlich einige andere interessante Werte auf:

- Eosinophile   von     9     auf      5
- HbA1c von       5,4 von           5,7
- Triglyceride von 209 auf   288
- Cholesterin von 252 auf 203
- HDL-Chol. von 54 auf 44
- LDL-Chol. von 178 auf    137
- CK   von 337 auf   90
- Glucose von 101 auf 80
- Vitamin B12 von 433 auf 307
- Vitamin D von 37,8 auf 34,2
- Testosteron von 1,49 auf 7,77
- FSH von 5,2 auf 14,3
- LH von 0,9 auf 8,6

Zusätzlich wurde eine Blutsenkung von 12 mm nach einer und 22 mm nach zwei Stunden festgestellt.

Den sinkenden B12-Wert werde ich durch die Wiederaufnahme der im Sommer eingestellten  B12-Substitution bekämpfen und den sich abzeichnenden Vitamin-D-Mangel hoffe ich durch einen in nächster Zeit geplanten Urlaub auf den Kanaren aufbessern zu können.

----------


## Advo024

Lieber Henry,

welch eine gute Entwicklung, die wir dir von Herzen auch künftig wünschen.
 Sie belegt einmal mehr, dass die individuelle Fortentwicklung in kein übertragbares Schema passt. 
Insbesondere der dich sehr beunruhigende CK-Wert liegt nunmehr wieder völlig im Normalbereich.
 Auch die anderen Werte scheinen nur wünschenswert. Nicht einmal der Vitamin B 12 Wert bedarf 
einer chemischen Substitution. Schon ein Glas Sojamilch kann dir bis zu 86% des Tageswertes für
 Vitamin B12 liefern. Dann nach persönlichen Vorlieben noch jeweils Fisch und Käse dazu und der
 Restbedarf kann genussvoll aufgefüllt werden.

Für deinen anstehenden Urlaub wünschen wir dir die Sonnenstrahlen, die deinen auch jetzt schon
 ausreichenden Vitamin D Speicher in Maßen auffüllen mögen.

Liebe Grüße
Victor und Silvia

----------


## Optimist1954

> .... Nicht einmal der Vitamin B 12 Wert bedarf einer chemischen Substitution. Schon ein Glas Sojamilch kann dir bis zu 86% des Tageswertes für
>  Vitamin B12 liefern. ...


Liebe Silvia,
ein fallender oder längere Zeit im unteren Bereich liegender B12- Wert bedarf erstmal der medizinischen Klärung.  Es können *verschiedene Ursachen* dafür verantwortlich sein, ein Beispiel wäre ein  "Intrinsic Factor Mangel", und auch für diesen Mangel können wiederum verschiedene Ursachen verantwortlich sein.
Substitution von B12 kann nach Klärung der Ursache(n) im Einzelfall durchaus sinnvoll sein.

*Sojamilch verfügt über kein B12*.  Erst durch Zusätze werden etliche Produkte aufgewertet. Ein bekanntes Sojamilchprodukt enthält nach B12-Anreicherung 0,38µg B12/100g, vergleichbar dann mit Kuhmilch.
Tagesbedarf B12 je nach Quelle ca. 3 - 4µg. 

Franz

PS: Ich wechsle immer für einige Monate zwischen vegetarischer Diät (neben Milch zeitweise auch  vitaminlose Sojamilch) und Mittelmeerdiät (ohne Fisch). Vitaminangereicherte Lebensmittel vermeide ich, wenn notwendig dann für kurze Zeit Substitution des jeweiligen Vit.-Mangels nach Absprache mit Arzt.

----------


## Advo024

Lieber Franz,

danke für deine hilfreichen Hinweise und die Betonung, wonach eine Substitution von B12 erst nach Klärung der möglichen Ursache(n)
 in Absprache mit dem Arzt im Einzelfall sinnvoll sein kann. Zu viele Betroffene handeln bei den NEMs noch bedenkenlos in Eigenregie, 
ohne sich der damit verbundenen Gefahren bewusst zu sein. Auch wir haben ähnliches bei der ersten Supplementierung, damals mit
 dem vermeintlich harmlosen Sonnenvitamin D erlebt, obwohl diese zuvor fachärztlich, allerdings nur vom Radiologen mit Blick auf 
die Knochengesundheit und nicht auch vom Urologen mit Blick auf das unter Therapie befindliche PCa-Geschehen abgesegnet war.

Da Victor als Vegetarier, zudem mit Anämie, besonders betroffen ist, haben wir Mangelsituationen und den Weg dahin, auch für
 Vitamin B12, besonders im Blick und möchten für Interessierte insoweit noch vertiefen:

Leider gibt es keinen Einzeltest als Goldstandard für die Diagnose eines bestehenden B12-Mangels. Die angegebenen Normbereiche 
bleiben statistische Konstrukte. Im Grenzbereich korrelieren sie schlecht mit einem biologisch relevanten B12-Mangel, da im unteren 
Grenzbereich von Vitamin B12 scheinbar normale Werte einen B12-Mangel maskieren und umgekehrt subnormale Werte einen 
Vitamin B12-Mangel vortäuschen können. Zur Bestätigung eines vermuteten B12-Mangels bei Werten im Grenz- und Niedrigbereich
 von Vitamin B12 soll daher zur weiteren Abklärung die Methylmalonsäure bestimmt werden.

https://www.labor-muenchen-zentrum.d...2__HOLO-TC.pdf

Nicht förderlich erachten wir es, in Übereinstimmung mit Franz, stattdessen prophylaktisch unkontrolliert zu einer Substitution 
zu greifen, zumal damit die latente Gefahr weiterer Erkrankungen lauert.

In jüngster Zeit wird mit guten Gründen zunehmend gemahnt, dass Nahrungsergänzungsmittel eine schlechte Ernährung nicht 
ausgleichen können und nicht nur unter laufender PCa-Therapie potenziell Schäden anrichten können.
 Lange Zeit wähnte man sich bei der Supplementation mit wasserlöslichen Vitaminen auf der sicheren Seite. Was zu viel sei, werde
einfach wieder ausgeschieden, so die Hypothese. Doch mehren sich ernst zu nehmende Hinweise darauf, dass auch B-Vitamine 
diverse Risiken bergen könnten, beispielsweise in Form vermehrter Oberschenkelhalsbrüche. Männer, die regelmäßig B6 oder B12
Vitamine zuführen, sollen zudem ein erhöhtes Lungenkrebsrisiko haben.
 Insoweit sollte berücksichtigt werden, dass Vitamin B12 für alle Zellen ein Wachstumsfaktor ist und das auch für Krebszellen gilt. 
Nicht zuletzt besteht die Gefahr einer genomweiten DNA-Methylierung (Modifikation der Erbsubtanz).

https://link.springer.com/article/10...006-017-0026-3
https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/19920236/
https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/26568774/

Hinzukommt, dass viele Vitamin-B12-Präparate eine Dosis enthalten, die weit über den Empfehlungen und dem täglichen Bedarf liegt 
und damit das Gefahrenpotential steigt. Die Deutsche Gesellschaft für Ernährung hält eine Aufnahme von 4 Mikrogramm pro Tag 
für angemessen. Die im Handel angebotenen Nahrungsergänzungsmittel übersteigen diese Werte häufig um ein Vielfaches, 
wobei dann auch noch die durch Nahrung aufgenommene Abdeckung hinzukommt.

Liebe Grüße
Victor und Silvia

----------


## Trekker

Lieber Franz,
liebe Silvia,

danke für eure Beiträge, die mich mangels besseren Wissens leider auch wieder verunsichern. Eure Beispiele beweisen nur, dass alles hochkomplex ist. Zumindest habe ich gelernt, dass man seinen Vitaminhaushalt nicht bedenkenlos mit einer Supplementation verbessern kann. 

Ich will mich ja schon seit längerer Zeit vernünftig ernähren. Bisher habe ich die Mengen und den Fleischkonsum reduziert. Den Schritt zur Umstellung auf vegane Kost will ich allerdings nicht wagen. Zum einen habe ich noch einen jungen Mann ich Haushalt, zum anderen bin ich der Ansicht, dass mir einige sporadisch eingelegte Fastentage im Monat mehr bringen würden. 

Die Menschheit hat doch in der Vergangenheit zwangsweise alles, was irgendwie nahrhaft war, zu sich genommen. Man war einfach nur froh, dass man seinen Kropf füllen konnte. Heute haben wir eine Nahrungsüberversorgung und leiden demzufolge so gut wie nie Hunger. Diese ständige Sättigung ist m. E. unnatürlich und demzufolge in irgendeiner Weise schädlich. Deshalb müssten sporadische Fastentage dem Körper sehr gut tun. Leider bin ich aber auch ein Genussmensch und habe deshalb hier noch keinen Durchbruch erziellen können.

Gruß von Henry

----------

